#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-13
<vila> sergiusens: (Too bad you're not there :-/) This should be fixed now (known issue, see .... damn it forgot to hit enter while chasing the url :-/ https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/IncidentLog/2014-01-11-otto-stop-no-name
<vila> fginther: see above /me hides under a rock
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> hm, brb, modem reboot
<sil2100> Hi guys, do we know if the Terminal App keyboard-not-working bug is being targetted by anyone?
<sil2100> didrocks: morning!
<didrocks> sil2100: good morning!
<sil2100> didrocks: I just noticed that you're using a strange date for the landing team updates ;)!
<didrocks> really?
<sil2100> didrocks: 09.11.14 and 10.11.14 ?
<didrocks> ah, yeah ;)
<didrocks> thanks, will fix in the next one :)
<sil2100> Looks like future to me! ;)
<didrocks> heh, indeed ;)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll be right on
<didrocks> sil2100: waiting for you, tell us when you won your battle with hangouts ;)
<ogra_> xnox, can you a) merge back your autopilot changes to trunk and b) please use a landing spreadsheet antry next time so stuff like http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140110.1.changes doesnt happen (and we dont have broken images over the weekend)
<ogra_> (note the gigyntic amount of new packages)
<ogra_> *gigantic
<didrocks> ogra_: are you going to revert the seed change so that we don't install python3-autopilot on the image?
<didrocks> (I'm not sure why we have python-autopilot as well installed on the image, we shouldn't)
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding that platform-api, qtubuntu and unity-mir - it indeed seems like one merge is still not in, so I guess the feature is not ready for release
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, just comment on the landing spreasheet please
<didrocks> on the PENDING as well, it was written ready when it wasn't
<ogra_> didrocks, it was no seed change (sorry, had some network issues at home) but a dependency change in autopilot
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I saw that after the fact. We should look at why this metapackage is installed by default though
<ogra_> oh. you mean we should drop autopilot-touch altogether ?
<ogra_> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744101/
<ogra_> seems we carry it sinca august
<ogra_> *since
<didrocks> ogra_: in your meeting, can you ask more info from rsalveti? Not sure I'm understanding why exactly
<didrocks> (I guess we can still have an issue if utah doesn't install it automatically, but that's something we need to check)
<ogra_> most likely because the package isnt installable even in rw mode i guess
<didrocks> oh, the udev perm
<didrocks> IIRC, we add a user
<ogra_> (there are some that bail on the dpkg hardlinks)
<ogra_> oh, right and the udev rule
<ogra_> probably rather that than hardlinks
<didrocks> ok, we know why, still that one to figure out then :)
<ogra_> will carry it to the meeting (but leave it seeded for now)
<didrocks> sounds legit, thanks ogra_!
<ogra_> didrocks, do you want to revert xnox' dependency change (i think if you just build from trunk it will be reverted)
<didrocks> ogra_: no, let's wait for xnox to backport his change to trunk rather
<ogra_> ok, so we keep all these python packages in the image
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't have opinions and we'll need to drop all this from the image anyway (all autopilot)
<didrocks> yeah, that makes "this issue" even more visible for now :p
<ogra_> oh. ok
<sergiusens> didrocks, ogra_ the reason it's preinstalled is to allow people to test click without going into rw
<ogra_> yeah, i thought it was click related ... the commit message isnt so explicit
<didrocks> sergiusens: would be nice to find another way (or a simple switch to go into rw for them)
<Mirv> ev: qa-intel-4000 is offline
<didrocks> we are installing dozen of package for testing in our product, doesn't make sense
<sergiusens> didrocks, if you go into read write and install dependencies you will never know if the system in ro mode would work though
<Mirv> I noticed it had had a kernel crash and a job was seemingly hanged, so I aborted it after which I got the report it's now offline
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, it's the same issues than for all the other tests TBH
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, I was hoping for QA to get us a path out of there
<didrocks> sergiusens: but I don't think it makes sense to ship autopilot in the image just for that
<didrocks> yeah
<sergiusens> it's not a good situation
<didrocks> sergiusens: adding a note for it, we need to fix that before 14.04
<sergiusens> I asked for a self contained non deb autopilot once iirc
<didrocks> that can be a solution
<Mirv> ev: and it's up again, maybe an automagic recovery
<psivaa> didrocks: maguro tests with r125 just completed: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/125:20140113:20140107.1/6035/
<davmor2> psivaa: I've found an issue on the maguro post mir update, apps are hanging again so I'm not sure how much that is effecting results
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<Saviq> ev, hey, there's something weird in  http://naartjie/archive//head.unity8/ - there's a libunity-mir-dev 0.2+14.04.20140108.1bzr168pkg0trusty0-0ubuntu1, where lp:unity-mir only has 162 revs?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm going to be digging into it a bit more latter today if all goes well, but I discovered it testing on friday for balloons fix for calendar
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<didrocks> davmor2: can you give a little bit more details? And give them to kgunn?
<davmor2> didrocks: didn't get much time to dig into it friday hence hoping to today once I have more info I will gladly pass it on,  I'm going to run a bunch of test from the coreapps ppa and see what fails where and why and then create a bug based on that info
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> davmor2: this is from an older image, right? Since the Mir update? (so rev 119 or so)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah friday afternoon so 121 iirc
<didrocks> davmor2: Mir isn't new in 121, was it?
<sil2100> didrocks: the evernote project is ok for preNEWing I guess, I added this MR to finish up some small things: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/account-plugin-evernote/misc_and_bootstrap/+merge/201384
<sil2100> (missing bootstrap in changelog)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, reviewing at length at the same time
<davmor2> didrocks: no but it is when I hit the issue running tests, I think the new mir landed earlier in the week and we noticed issues on maguro from then
<davmor2> didrocks: I can dig into when the new mir landed and see if I can still get that image and run against it, But I'm assuming I won't be able to
<didrocks> davmor2: it's the image just before IIRC, would be nice to ensure you are getting the issue on that one
<davmor2> didrocks: no problems
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: strange, I can't globally approve it as well - I can only change the status to 'Merged', there's no 'Approved' o_O
<sil2100> didrocks: which is strange, since I thought that when we're not added we cannot change the merge status in overall
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess you can mark it manually as merged as you are the branch owner
<didrocks> even if you don't have the rights to approve it
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, makes sense
<sil2100> didrocks: could you approve the invite of ubuntu-unity to be part of reminders-app-dev ? ;)
 * sil2100 poked Mirv to add us there
<didrocks> sil2100: done
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Approved the merge now
<didrocks> great ;)
<timp> I got a unity8 crash here. Any ideas why? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4625/
<timp> greyback: ^?
<greyback> timp: think mir failed on startup, I see "what():  error during hwc set()" which causes crash
<timp> hmm - I see something similar in another MR https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1240019/+merge/199312
<asac> didrocks: so are the failures on unity8/notes/rssreader flaki or hard regressions?
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/125:20140113:20140107.1/6032/
<didrocks> asac: notes/rss -> flaky, still the same
<didrocks> see my previous emails
<didrocks> and unity8, regression due to pygi
<didrocks> look at #ubuntu-touch and #ubuntu-unity
<asac> didrocks: ok we stop the line for that, right?
<didrocks> yep
<asac> ok good.
<didrocks> upstream issues, not sure why pitti doesn't revert the faulty upstream release
<didrocks> at least, there is a workaround for it and unity8 is implementing it
<asac> didrocks: workaround or fix?
<didrocks> workaround
<asac> didrocks: have you explained pitti that we now do a workaround?
<didrocks> see bug #1268578
<ubot5> bug 1268578 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "Notification callback causes exception in gi" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268578
<asac> have you asked him if we couldnt back this out rather than doing a workaround?
<didrocks> he suggested the workaround
<ev> Saviq: did you get a response to your query about naartjie? Sorry, I was at lunch when you asked.
<rsalveti> didrocks: when are we integrating another mir revision?
 * rsalveti wants the nexus 7 fix
<didrocks> rsalveti: we didn't get any sign since Thursday, so when they are ready. Note that davmor2 is investigating a Mir-related potential regression, so we need more infos on that first
<didrocks> davmor2: did you open a bug about it btw? will  be easier to track
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, need to ping someone from the mir team then
<rsalveti> didrocks: who usually request a mir landing, kgun?
<davmor2> didrocks: I was looking into it more first but being as it is on maguro will you care any more ? :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: indeed, kgunn
<rsalveti> davmor2: no, we want a fix still
<rsalveti> we'll drop it soon, but we want to have it supported until we officially drop it :-)
<rsalveti> and have one last stable image supported by UE
<rsalveti> before we move to community
<davmor2> rsalveti: no worries then I'm assuming it is a memory issue which hangs the app on start up but hadn't had chance to dig any yet
<rsalveti> alright
<davmor2> so a mix of memory and gfx possibly
<davmor2> rsalveti: when running some tests for balloons I basically got this http://ubuntuone.com/2ixQVLJb711JUr5m7OLXpB
<rsalveti> davmor2: hm, weird
<rsalveti> davmor2: anything useful in syslog/logcat?
<davmor2> rsalveti: not that I could see but after I'm going to do a fresh install so the logs are mint and try running the test again so if there are any issues they stand out more
<davmor2> but again it was late friday for me so didn't get to dig too much, I'm just clearing down the last of the apps for today and then dealing with this for the rest of the day
<rsalveti> davmor2: right, let me know if you're able to reproduce it again
<davmor2> rsalveti: should be able too what logs are useful to you and I'll grab the lot,  the test is against calendar so I'm assuming ~/.cache/upstart/calendar.log and /var/log/syslog anything else?
<rsalveti> davmor2: /system/bin/logcat as well (run as root)
<davmor2> rsalveti: will do
<didrocks> sergiusens: hey, can you ensure latest notes-app will be soon in the archive (deb side is fine)
<sergiusens> didrocks, sure, let me do that now
<didrocks> sergiusens: also, can you fix usensord to be priority optional?
<didrocks> sergiusens: I wrote that on the landing spreadsheet for robru, but I guess he missed it…
<sergiusens> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sil2100> Meeting time!
<didrocks> robru: ogra_: coming?
<ogra_> nope :P
<davmor2> rsalveti: hmmm this is interesting on a fresh install the tests are running fine that failed on friday, so I'm wondering if it was the fact that I had accounts setup apps installed etc that was breaking stuff so I'll add some data to the phone and try it again then look at what changed between the images
<kenvandine> sil2100, don't rerun the webcred stack until this is merged https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libaccounts-glib/no_libtool_bin/+merge/201439
<sil2100> kenvandine: sure :)
<kenvandine> the ppa build will block forever without it
<sil2100> plars: ^ regarding the jenkins unblocking for webcreds
<kenvandine> sil2100, merged
<sil2100> plars: ^ nevermind!
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks for the info!
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> np
<plars> sil2100: I was just talking to fginther about it, not sure why that file is missing, but it is indeed missing. Any chance it was just missing because of the other breakage?
<sil2100> plars: yes, I think the breakage might have happened here: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebCreds/job/cu2d-webcred-head-1.1prepare-uoa-integration-tests/364/console
<sil2100> plars: seems to be some random failure?
<sil2100> plars: it was the previous run of webcreds, automatic build I guess
<kenvandine> oh, i killed a webcred build over the weekend, it was never going to finish because of libaccounts-glib dep wait
<kenvandine> maybe that caused it?
<kenvandine> the job had been running for 2 days, waiting for webcred build job to finish, which was in dep wait in the ppa
<plars> sil2100, kenvandine, fginther: I can restart http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-webcred-head/ now and we'll see if it's better then?
<kenvandine> worth a shot i guess
<sil2100> plars: sure
<plars> sil2100: I've not restarted one of these, which packages or other parameters should I feed it? or just leave all of them blank?
<sil2100> plars: you can leave all blank, then it will do a standard run with rebuilding what needs to be rebuilded
<plars> ack
<plars> sil2100, kenvandine: looks better so far :)
<kenvandine> good
<plars> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-webcred-head-1.0prepare/
<kenvandine> plars, stx
<popey> sil2100: / didrocks sorry I missed the meeting, I have a personal appt at this time.
<popey> didrocks: was there an update to the online accounts plugin ask?
<didrocks> popey: no worry, as there is no promotion under way ;)
<popey> ok
<didrocks> popey: the evernote one, but not anything else
<popey> didrocks: any idea when we might see it landing?
<popey> or at least reviewed ☻
<didrocks> popey: evernote? soon soon, when sil2100 will succeed in running prepared (see the failure discussion above ^)
<popey> ah
<didrocks> if everything goes smootly before sil2100's EOD I guess ;)
 * popey scrolls
<sil2100> popey: yes, we wait for the webcred stack to finish
<popey> k
<sil2100> Once it finishes, I'll just press the send button and violla
<didrocks> "voilà" ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: just in case - is the whitelist updated? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: doing for safety ;)
<didrocks> (done)
<sergiusens> didrocks, notes app should be in any minute; tested on mako and generic (emu)
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine, popey: evernote published, it's in the queue now
<didrocks> tranks guys :)
<sil2100> See you tomorrow :) !
<popey> \o/
<kenvandine> fginther, your upstart-app-launch rebuild failed, same failure
<dobey> robru: hi
<robru> dobey, hello
<dobey> robru: i see your name in the PoCs column for unity-scope-click/ubuntu-purchase-service landing. just wondering what sort of time frame we should expect to see it done, as we have "frozen" trunk right now to avoid piling more stuff on, and will need to un-freeze it when the current stuff is landed
<robru> dobey, i was just going to start on that right now
<dobey> robru: great. i'm just curious about timeframe, because i have no idea how long these landing requests typically take. i guess this one will take a bit longer than normal as it's quite a bit of fixes, and a new package
<robru> dobey, yeah, could be a couple of hours. first i have to kick builds, then then I have to run a bunch of manual tests, then I have to poke at it. probably 4 hours tops, depending on how long the builds & the tests take to run.
<dobey> robru: ah ok. fwiw, the latest versions seem to be built in the daily-build ppa already, from saturday
<robru> dobey, oh, no new commits since saturday? so that speeds things up then ;-)
<dobey> robru: nope, last commit was on friday
<robru> dobey, confirmed. ok, i just have to run the tests then. shouldn't be more than an hour or two
<dobey> robru: great! please ping me when it's done. and thanks. :)
<robru> dobey, ok, no worries
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<fginther> kenvandine, argh! there were two dh packages that machine was missing, I only installed one of them.
<kenvandine> :)
<fginther> kenvandine, I'll restart it in a moment
<sergiusens> kenvandine or robru care to check https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/usensord/package_prio/+merge/201492 ?
<robru> sergiusens, approved
<sergiusens> robru, ty
<kenvandine> fginther, now the i386 build failed :)
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox: does anybody know what the 4 regressions for unity8 are? I'm currently trying to test purchase-service and seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746370/ but not sure if those are the known regressions or if purchase-service broke those
<fginther> kenvandine, same problem, different host. sorry
<fginther> I assumed that host was already updated
<cyphermox> robru: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/125:20140113:20140107.1/6032/unity8-autopilot/ ?
<cyphermox> but that would only be two of them I guess
<cyphermox> robru: check the reports in general
<robru> cyphermox, hm, yeah, that's two of them...
<davmor2> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1268693 that's the info gathered so far
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268693 in Unity 8 "Possible bug in mir/memory on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> rsalveti: don't know if there is anything of any use
<robru> dobey, ok, published unity-scope-click and ubuntu-purchase-service. feel free to land merges in trunk now.
<dobey> robru: great. thanks!
<robru> dobey, y
<robru> dobey, you're welcome
<rsalveti> davmor2: cool, let me check
<rsalveti> davmor2: just updated the bug, do you have the unity8 log as well?
<rsalveti> only interesting line is coming from the app:  QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<sergiusens> fginther, thomi if I want something in trusty's autopilot; what branch should I create the MR against?
<fginther> kenvandine, finally! http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-i386-ci/64/
<fginther> sergiusens, lp:autopilot unless thomi disagrees with me
<sergiusens> ack
<sergiusens> fginther, hmmm, lp:autopilot looks nothing like what is release :-/
<fginther> sergiusens, I think it's been a while since lp:autopilot has made it into distro
<sergiusens> fginther, I sort of need something in sooner than later so I'll do a debian patch if it comes to it
<fginther> but I don't know if that explains what you are seeing
<sergiusens> fginther, meh, not even :-)
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, it's been a while, so debian patch it is ;-)
<thomi> sergiusens: lp:autopilot, and we'll stabilise it into the release series for the next + 1 release
<sergiusens> thomi, what is the plan for stuff we need now?
<sergiusens> as in distro
<thomi> sergiusens: OTP, one second
<kenvandine> fginther, yay... thanks!
<thomi> sergiusens: hey, I'm back
<thomi> sergiusens: what's the patch?
<sergiusens> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747393/
<sergiusens> thomi, or just the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747399/
<thomi> sergiusens: is this really urgent enough to justify shipping a distro patch?
<sergiusens> thomi, I can do that or disable all the gallery and media player tests
<thomi> sergiusens: OK, so if you ship it as a distro patch, please also make a MP against lp:autopilot with tests to cover the new functionality
<thomi> that way we can roll it into a regular release
<thomi> as it is, it looks like this code is untested
<sergiusens> thomi, hmm, but the code has changed so much
<sergiusens> thomi, I'll log a bug perhaps
<thomi> sergiusens: what I'm saying is: please dont' ship a distro patch without at least making an attempt to upstream the change
<thomi> the new code is actually easier to modify, not harder
<thomi> plus, it has 100% unit test coverage
<thomi> so your change should be easy to add :)
<sergiusens> thomi, please release it into the distro then
<thomi> sergiusens: believe me, we're trying
<thomi> sergiusens: we're in the middle of the release process right now. If you have concerns, you need to speak to jfunk about it :)
<sergiusens> thomi, you should release more often; this just complicates things; I'll talk to jfunk
<thomi> sergiusens: dude, we're trying... really. If it were up to me I'd release once a week at least
<sergiusens> thomi, so what is blocking you now?
<thomi> sergiusens: you really need to talk to jfunk about that - he's managing the release process. AIUI, we're waiting on some response from the release team, but I may be wrong about that
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> thomi: not seeing anything relevant either on the release list or in our subscribed bug list
<thomi> there's a release list? anyway, as I said earlier, jfunk said he was sending the email - maybe he doesnt know about the list either?
<thomi> or maybe he just hasn't sent it yet? I'm guessing now
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-release
<thomi> cjwatson: that's not a replacement for the spreadsheet though, I take it?
<cjwatson> this is a six-year-old list, it can't possibly be a replacement for something less than a year old
<cjwatson> it's not touch-specific
<cjwatson> just as the release team (without qualifiers) is not touch-specific
<cjwatson> if you mean the touch landing team then that's something different ...
<cjwatson> (or whatever the latest name for it is, but at any rate we should take care to avoid name collisions with something that already exists)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-14
<sergiusens> thomi, the test from lp:autopilot fail for me
<thomi> cjwatson: yes, I suspect this is a naming collision. Sorry if I caused any confusion
<thomi> sergiusens: which ones, and how? also, perhaps #ubuntu-autopilot is a better channel for this?
<sergiusens> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747837/
<thomi> sergiusens: do you have all the build-deps installed?
<thomi> looks to me like you're missing python-junitxml and/or python3-junitxml
<sergiusens> thomi, I did apt-get build-dep python-autopilot
<sergiusens> thomi, that was it.
<thomi> sergiusens: that will get the build-dep for autopilot in archive
<thomi> sudo mk-build-deps -i
<thomi> is the magic you want :)
<cjwatson> thomi: ok
<Saviq> ev, no, I did not
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ev> Saviq: fginther is still looking into it: https://app.asana.com/0/8736198969650/9504356304887
<ev> psivaa: I'm getting alerts on PD for wazn-adt - can you have a look?
<Saviq> ev, yes I saw, thanks
<psivaa> ev: i'm on it
<ev> thanks guys
<psivaa> ev: ok, i was unaware that the acknowledgement will be unacknowledged if that's not resolved within 30 mins.  may be it's better to increase that timeout to reduce the hassle to you
<psivaa> that's now resolved btw
<ev> psivaa: no, I definitely want to know if no one has ack'ed it within 30 minutes
<ev> and whoop! thanks
<psivaa> ev: i acked at 0903 but that got unacked at 0933 because it was n't resolved. but fine if you want to keep it that way
<psivaa> not sure if we'll be able to resolve all the issues within 30 mins after ack'ing
<ev> oh, right
<ev> I see your point now
<psivaa> :)
<ev> retoaded: any thoughts on what we should do here? Should the policy be to downtime the check in nagios when you're investigating and it'll take more than 30 minutes?
<davmor2> rsalveti: bug updated with the unity8.log and unity8.log.1.gz I'm assuming the latter will contain yesterdays log but I put them both up to be sure :)
<davmor2> didrocks: any images you plan on promoting today?  I spent yesterdays time digging into the app failing to start.  :(   on a plus side looks like it is only maguro and might explain the random failures again.  Me can't wait for his n4 to arrive now :)
<didrocks> davmor2: there is a rssreader promoition
<didrocks> sorry, reformulating
<didrocks> davmor2: there is rssreader AP tests failure blocking promotion
<davmor2> didrocks: okay I don't want to upgrade just yet incase rsalveti needs me to look at anything else.  So I'll leave testing till latter on then :)
<didrocks> ok
<retoaded> psivaa, ev. I don't think it's so much that the acknowledgement gets unacknowledged as it is that nagios sends another alert to PD when it runs it's check again and the issue is still there.
<ev> retoaded: yeah, but wouldn't scheduling downtime for the alert in nagios fix psivaa's problem?
<ev> I'd agree that PD is probably not the right place to say "this is going to take a while"
<ev> though I'd also agree that having to perform some tasks in PD and others in nagios isn't ideal :)
<retoaded> ev, as for policy in cases like this, hmmm ..... Most issues we see are able to be resolved quickly. Since there are some that can't be then we would need to/should a) add a comment to the incident in PD and b) schedule the downtime in nagios to prevent repeated alerts for an issue already being worked.
<ev> retoaded: can I ask that you hijack https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Alerting for this, filling it out with what you've just said and also the instructions for scheudling downtime?
<retoaded> ev, sure
<ev> star, thanks!
<ev> retoaded: not sure how useful too many users logged in is
<ev> in nagios, that is
<retoaded> ev, from my perspective, more people logged in = more chance something could get broken. It's about the only thing I take the pessimistic view on
<ev> :)
<ev> fair enough
<retoaded> ev, although I will admit the default nagios check is bs. It gives total logins instead of unique logins. Might be the first candidate for a plugin to fix or replace
 * ev nods
<sil2100> Who here has an Ubuntu tablet?
<popey> sil2100: which model?
<sil2100> popey: any I guess, just something that would be a tablet form-factor
<popey> so nexus 10 then.
<ogra_> you mean nexus7 doesnt qualify for tablet formfactor ?
<ogra_> (you should tell that to the deciders that will make us drop everything but N4 and N7 ;) )
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Well, I just need someone with a N7 or N10 to test a package for me
<sil2100> Who here has a N7 or N10?
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: hmm... would it be somehow possible that the intel machine's otto didn't use the latest desktop image?
<sil2100> Wait
<sil2100> didrocks: actually yes, I see that the intel machine uses trusty-i386-20140113-0008 while nvidia already trusty-i386-20140114-0008 <- who should I ping to get this resolved?
<sil2100> vila: ^ ?
<vila> sil2100: cihelp's vanguard is cjohnston right now ;)
<sil2100> vila: ok ;) Just remembered that you had experience with otto and q-jenkins
 * cjohnston has no experience with that stuff
<sil2100> cjohnston: ^ could you maybe take a look why intel in otto still uses the previous image?
<vila> sil2100: yup, but we try to disseminate that knowledge through the vanguard rotation
<vila> cjohnston: most of the knowledge should be documented in https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/Otto
<cjohnston> vila: that's where I'm lookin
<cjohnston> ty
<vila> cjohnston: yw
<cjohnston> sil2100: I'll log this and attempt to chase it down
<sil2100> cjohnston: thanks!
<elopio> ping ci-help: so, for running tests using the OSK we need to restart maliit with testability.
<elopio> this can be similar to how we run unity8 tests, that assumes unity is not running, and it's started on each test.
<elopio> but I don't know where is the code that kills unity8 for jenkins. Can I get some help copying that for the maliit case?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, the CI team should be your contact
<vila> elopio: cihelp not ci-help or nobody will notice ;) And you should should ping the vanguard indicated in the topic line. And hi and Happy New Year !
<elopio> thanks vila. Happy New Year for you too.
<elopio> and ping cjohnston.
<cjohnston> elopio: looking
<fginther> morning
<cjohnston> fginther: any suggestions on elopio's request?
<fginther> elopio, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-unity to see what unity8 is doing?
<elopio> fginther, cjohnston: there's a process_helper.py on unity that's what I'm going to copy to ubuntu-keyboard.
<elopio> the part that I'm missing is how to make sure maliit is not running.
<elopio> I can ask them.
<fginther> elopio, cjohnston, I know that there is a unity8 restart in our test runner, but I recall this might no longer be the right way to do it
<kenvandine> i need to head out for a bit, i might not be back in time for the meeting
 * kenvandine waves
<fginther> elopio, does OSK only need to be restarted for OSK tests or for all tests?
<elopio> fginther: eventually, for all tests. For now, only for ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests.
<fginther> elopio, hmmm
<elopio> fginther: there are alternatives, but I thought that what unity was doing was the right way according to CI.
<ogra_> note that the maliit upstart job depends on unity8 running
<ogra_> might be a bit trickier than the unity case
<elopio> ogra_: but we always have unity8 running, where's the tricky part?
<fginther> elopio, it's not such a big deal how its done, it's just something we (unity8, OSK, and CI) need to get right and agree upon
<elopio> fginther: do you think we can agree on something this week? Should I start pinging people to discuss about it?
<sil2100> popey: do you have an N7? ;)
<sil2100> (or any other UT enabled tablet?)
<fginther> elopio, yes, I don't think agreeing upon a method should be too much work
<popey> sil2100: both my N7's are android atm
<elopio> bfiller, Saviq: I think you are the ones that should be involved in that discussion ^^, re: restarting services with testability enabled.
<elopio> please, point somebody else if I'm wrong :)
 * popey afk
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, that's probably me
<rsalveti> davmor2: I'd check the bug with ricmm_, as it seems to be app lifecycle related
<rsalveti> davmor2: updated the bug as well
<davmor2> rsalveti: great thanks
<sil2100> cihelp: does anyone from the CI team have a tablet with UT installed?
<cjohnston> sil2100: I think balloons has a N10
<davmor2> ricmm_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268693 rsalveti has asked me to run this past you.  On the maguro there is an issue possibly caused by constantly opening and closing an app that at some point in a test run the app locks up with just the grey app holder visible.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268693 in Unity 8 "Possible bug in mir/memory on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> cjohnston: thanks, will poke him then
<sil2100> balloons: hi! Are you around already?
<sergiusens> didrocks, sil2100 can we add http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748287/ to the release plan? I forward ported to trunk as well  (https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/autopilot/app_uris/+merge/201525 veebers said the code was fine)
<sergiusens> not sure when trunk is happening; but we need that for gallery and media player
<didrocks> sergiusens: trunk release should come within the week, can we just wait for it?
<sergiusens> I tested btw, and bfiller might do that as well
<sergiusens> didrocks, ask bfiller  :-)
<didrocks> bfiller: ? ^
<sergiusens> didrocks, I don't trust ETA's from anyone any more ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, just look at the still failing AP tests for instance, I agree with you :)
<didrocks> balloons: hey btw, any news on rss reader app? it's what is blocking image promotion FYI
<sergiusens> didrocks, fwiw, I don't even trust my own ETAs ;-)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<ricmm_> davmor2: that sounds like a race with upstart app launcher
<ricmm_> where an app hasnt finished being stopped by the time you ask it to start the new one
<ricmm_> in which case the app manager gets out of sync, because it assumes that upstart has done its job
<ricmm_> however maguro is slow
<davmor2> ricmm_: could well be
<balloons> sergiusens, lol
<balloons> didrocks, no good news to pass along, sorry mate
<didrocks> balloons: it's the priority one? do we know where this regression come from?
<balloons> no changes have been released with rss reader
<didrocks> balloons: but you are working on digging it, right?
<balloons> yes, I'm attempting to tweak things anyway ;-)
<didrocks> balloons: so, it started on image 122, let me get you the diff
<didrocks> I thought it was the python-gobject issue, but even with the revert, it didn't change
<didrocks> balloons: quite a huge diff: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140110.1.changes
<didrocks> balloons: I'm seeing some openssl change, I would suggest that you try to revert it on your device and rerun the tests
<balloons> hmm.. I just saw the ssl change as well
<didrocks> that's my best guess from the list
<sil2100> cjohnston: hi! Any luck with otto and the image?
<cjohnston> fginther: ^
<fginther> sil2100, sorry, too many fires this morning
<bfiller> sergiusens, didrocks : sorry was on standup, what is the question?
<fginther> sil2100, cjohnston the update job (http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-setup_otto/83/) failed on the intel node. Looks like jenkins couldn't connect to the node.
<fginther> sil2100, I've manually updated the node, it should be on a trusty-i386-20140114-1534 container now
<sil2100> fginther: oh, was that a singular failure? Thanks!
<fginther> sil2100, yes, it appears to be an isolated failure, but one I've never seen before
<didrocks> bfiller: it seems the gallery and media player needs an autopilot backport. As autopilot is getting released this week normally, I wonder if you can wait on that one rather than backporting the AP changes (which involves quite a lot of overhead)
<bfiller> didrocks: yes we can wait
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, so if I go to devel proposed the rss reader app should be broken, right?
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, it is, balloons is trying to fix it
<ogra_> well, the tests should be ... not sure the app exposes any breakage :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, didrocks who do I talk to about stuff stuck in proposed due to dependencies?
<ogra_> depends
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> whats the issue with the dependencies ?
<ogra_> if they are stuck, #ubuntu-release, if they are wrong in the package  the package maintainer
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-release is generally happy to help you diagnose such things
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm the mintainer; there's just no android emulator for arm* :-)
<ogra_> just create one then :P
<ogra_> so we can run it on the chromebooks :)
<cjwatson> I can't obviously see anything to do with android that's stuck in -proposed
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> fginther, doanac: it seems the jenkins intel otto node is down
<sil2100> Could anyone reanimate it?
<fginther> sil2100, looking
<fginther> sil2100, oops, left it offline when I was doing the manual lxc update
<fginther> sil2100, doanac it's online now
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: are your free for some packaging ACKs?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Maybe you have some free moments right now?
<sil2100> ogra_: could you ACK some packaging changes for me before releasing?
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.2+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- cmake switch
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> hmpf, i have no vpn set up here
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.20+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- test package addition, but pitti seemed to work on that so I say safe ;p
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu_0.53+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- double build changes
<ogra_> i cant get to them
<sil2100> hmmm, let me see if they're on the public jenkins
<sil2100> Ah, here they are, one moment
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu_0.53+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.20+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.2+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Ah, the last one is not there...
<sil2100> Let me pastebinit
<ogra_> heh "GNU-based desktops"
<didrocks> sil2100: in meetings
<sil2100> ogra_: here's the unity-mir one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751346/
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, afaik pitti had issues with the platform-api fix and needed a qemu patch first
<ogra_> do you know if he fixed that already ?
<ogra_> sil2100, apart from that packaging wise it looks fine
<ogra_> ACK
<sil2100> I don't know, I just know that platform-api works fine on the devices right now
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> yeah, but it fails the tests in cross envs iirc
<ogra_> (you cant build it in sbuild cross or pbuilder cross with that)
<davmor2> ogra_: gnu-based desktops, is that were you cause a stampede to speed up the processing.
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, likely
<ogra_> if you get them fast enough you win a stallman for home
<davmor2> ogra_: no you don't want it to stallman you'll never get it to go again man
<ogra_> heh, *I* surely dont want a stallman for home
 * ogra_ herad stories
<cjwatson> why is platform-api running tests in cross envs at all?
<ogra_> cjwatson, ask pitti/tvoss
<cjwatson> usually cross-builders disable tests
<ogra_> they were the ones complaining about missing qemu syscalls
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't care enough to chase it down :)
<ogra_> (which they hit and thus make their tests fail)
<cjwatson> missing qemu syscalls sounds more like PPAs ...
<ogra_> that too
<cjwatson> our normal cross-building infra these days doesn't involve qemu
<ogra_> well, pitti was using sbuild i think
<ogra_> not sure though, we only discussed the qemu patch i gave them
<cjwatson> sbuild disables tests when cross-building
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> assuming the package honours DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<cjwatson> well, platform-api is blocked for cross-building anyway due to the usual problem with non-trivial toolchain dependencies plus some other random bits of multiarch metadata that I haven't chased down
<ogra_> then it is fine
<ogra_> as long as PPAs dont fail
<cjwatson> that's an entirely different question, haven't checked
<cjwatson> of course devirt PPAs won't care about qemu anyway
<sergiusens> didrocks, robru can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/goget-ubuntu-touch/package_arch/+merge/201628 ?
<didrocks> will be there in 2 minutes
<balloons> didrocks, sent along a mail with the updates.. I'm going to keep working on this stuff.. lots to do atm
<robru> sergiusens, in a meeting, will check it in ~30
<ogra_> sergiusens, approved
<ogra_> (trivial enough, especially after seeing the discussion in #ubuntu-release)
<sergiusens> balloons, I ran the clock app in the amulator yesterday, I had no issues
<sergiusens> well, aside from thrashing :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, ty. I was going to try again at some point.. I haven't done so with the updates
<balloons> sergiusens, actually I was hoping you could try and land the calendar
<balloons> you have a maguro right?
<sergiusens> balloons, I have a mako now ;-)
<sergiusens> balloons, maguro is dead, long live mako
<balloons> sergiusens, well, whatever: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-test-timing-issues/+merge/201120
<sergiusens> balloons, is that you requesting me to check that? :-D
<balloons> sergiusens, if you would. If it works for you too, and blast those maguro's anyhow, let's just merge it.
<balloons> I need to move on to other things
<sergiusens> balloons, I can test on the emulator as well, it's slow enough :-)
<balloons> ty sergiusens
 * balloons crosses fingers
<didrocks> balloons: excellent! thanks a bunch :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: feel free to land whatever balloons is giving you if this fix the AP tests flakyness btw
<didrocks> dobey: any reason why ubuntu-purchase-service is priority extra and not optional?
<didrocks> no COPYING/LICENSE file in tarball
<didrocks> robru: I'm going to reject the NEW package, can you get those fixed? (mostly for the missing license file) ^
<didrocks> robru: please get those changes in and rebuild a new package + get some ack for the change (only ubuntu-purchase-service)
<robru> didrocks, well dobey did revert all my packaging work.
<dobey> robru: which was none of the things didrocks just mentioned
<didrocks> can you guy get those done and move on, please? ;)
<didrocks> guys*
<robru> k, i'm submitting a branch.
<didrocks> thanks!
<dobey> didrocks: i copied the debian/ dir from another project that's already in ubuntu and editied, so extra would have come from that
<dobey> didrocks: not sure what you mean about the license file and tarball though.
<didrocks> dobey: no COPYING/LICENSE GPL3 file, better to include it in tarball
<dobey> oh, there isn't one in trunk. huh
<didrocks> ah, it's not in the package I reviewed
<didrocks> so not sure which version is was based on
<dobey> didrocks: right. it's a native package though. so "tarball" confused me :)
<didrocks> dobey: hum, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-purchase-service
<didrocks> no COPYING or LICENSE here
<robru> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-purchase-service/didrocks-new/+merge/201635
<dobey> didrocks: right, i just looked
<didrocks> robru: approved
<didrocks> robru: once merged, can you kick another one and just publish it? (it's a +1 on the packaging change ;))
<dobey> slow down :)
<robru> dobey, ... no
<dobey> yes
<robru> dobey, i think you approved the wrong one...
<dobey> no
<dobey> the tree contains LGPL-3 code as well, so it needs COPYING and COPYING.LIB
<robru> dobey, in that case, debian/copyright also needs to be updated, to identify where the lgpl code is
<dobey> ok
<dobey> didrocks: sorry i totally overlooked this. too much going on :)
<robru> dobey, indeed I see a bunch of files by grepping for 'Lesser'. want me to just add it to my merge or are you doing it?
<dobey> robru: you can add it to your merge
<robru> dobey, ok
<dobey> no point making 2 branches to fix the same thing
<didrocks> thanks guys, and please fix debian/copyright :)
<didrocks> (I didn't run license-check -r * --copyright when I saw the missing copyright file)
<robru> dobey, is any of this actually GPL? why don't we just make the whole package LGPL?
<ahayzen> Hi, I made some changes to a branch 5 hours ago and Jenkins hasn't kicked in any ideas wht is going on? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<dobey> robru: the qml/UbuntuPurchase.qml is GPL3
<robru> dobey, ok then. https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-purchase-service/didrocks-new/+merge/201635
<robru> didrocks, ^
<dobey> now to wait for jenkins to approve it
<didrocks> great
<thomi> cjohnston: any chance you could build flake8 for trusty here? https://launchpad.net/~cjohnston/+archive/flake8
<thomi> cjohnston: oh wait, I see it's in the archive now, nvm. I wonder when that happened
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I was lookin, you had me stumped
<thomi> I can stop installing it into virtualenvs now :)
<sergiusens> robru, had you had a chance to happrove my MR?
<balloons> sergiusens, before I get any farther along, can you have a peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/add-lp-branch-support/+merge/201685 and give me your opinion
<sergiusens> balloons, heh, just did ;-)
<sergiusens> added a comment
<sergiusens> balloons, we should migrate all the apps to cmake imo; even if we don't compile anything
<sergiusens> that way we can keep building the deb and the click with one ruleset
<balloons> hmm..
<sergiusens> balloons, give me a couple of slack and I'll propose something you will love
<sergiusens> ;-)
<balloons> so, if we migrate to cmake it should build the click apps.. So, the only missing piece is pushing them to the device?
<sergiusens> balloons, yup; and that should be easy enough if we standarize a bit
<balloons> sergiusens, as long as I can get the desired workflow I'll be happy
<balloons> right.. I thought you might have some ideas.. So show me up :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, one thing that you might be able to help with is; is the way we do testing the way we want to do it; and do we have a migration plan?
<balloons> what do you mean "is the way we do testing the way we want to do it?"
<sergiusens> I mean, is everyone sufficiently happy with this mechanism to provision the tests?
<sergiusens> balloons, another thing is, we need to figure out how to use autopilot without installing it
<balloons> ahh.. at the moment I don't think provisioning is easy as a normal app dev or test writer
<balloons> that's part of the goal here
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, but do we want to add is as part of the click package?
<sergiusens> balloons, or keep it that way
<sergiusens> balloons, I'll make it easy to provision
<balloons> sergiusens, honestly the route I'm proposing still isn't ideal
<balloons> Ideally we'd have a simple test runner that supports testing against a device or the emulator with a single switch, and requiring nothing from me except my branch (local or lp ;-) )
<sergiusens> balloons, that can all be doable; imagine running 'make device-test'
<balloons> right.. ideally the app devs would rather have it more integrated into qtcreator
<balloons> I assume making it part of the build would make that easier
<sergiusens> balloons, we can externalize it; I can add that to phablet-click-test-setup easily (test provision)
<balloons> sergiusens, well, how much hacking time is required? :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, not much; we just need to standarize
<sergiusens> balloons, how about we set some time to chat tomorrow?
<balloons> sergiusens, sounds like a plan. I'd like to get this up and running asap. We need an easier way to provision for app devs
<balloons> the migration work is just that, but I'm happy to do it if it gets us where we need to be
<sergiusens> balloons, we chat tomorrow; implement that tomorrow night :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, can you set something up and probably invite any other people you think are relevant?
<balloons> sergiusens, I'll do so now
<balloons> sergiusens, 1500 utc ok for you?
<sergiusens> balloons, yup
<sergiusens> balloons, I'll try and get some notes down to review before then and share on the appointment
<balloons> sergiusens, sent, feel free to invite whomever you wish..
<sergiusens> balloons, ack; I see some heavy weight names there ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-15
<Mirv> plars: I forgot to mention but I filed a bug about that maguro qmlscene crasher, but I just didn't get a good retrace bug #1269080
<ubot5> bug 1269080 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_do_syscall() on maguro when running clock-app" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269080
<Mirv> the tracer service's trace at least goes somewhere inside Mir
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<vila> qa-intel-4000 crashed ~1h ago and has been power-cycled, seems fine now
<vila> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/IncidentLog/2014-01-15-qa-intel-4000-crashed for details
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! A strange incident took place in cu2d which caused a lot of check jobs and build jobs to fail
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, what happened?
<sil2100> didrocks: the symptoms are as follows: it can be seen that a prepare job for a project prepares the source package and uploads it to the PPA, then:
<sil2100> didrocks: the packages do not show up in the PPA (as if they were never uploaded), the build job wants to check for the status of those packages, but it cannot, since those are not uploaded
<sil2100> didrocks: so the build job fails - do you know if we had a problem like that before?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's not a single case, since many stacks failed in the same way: phone, apps, settings etc.
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance, the dialer-app prepare job says it uploaded: Uploading dialer-app_0.1+14.04.20140115-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure, can you try dputing manually to the ppa?
<sil2100> didrocks: but the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=dialer-app&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= (nothing)
<didrocks> I guess we'll need to check if launchpad rejected the uploads
<didrocks> fginther has access to the emails
<didrocks> from ps-jenkins
<sil2100> ACK
<asac> balloons: hey
<asac> balloons: have you tried backing out all the components?
<Mirv> it would be cool to add more cores to brains
<sil2100> Amen
<sil2100> didrocks: a direct manual dput of any package to the PPA worked fine
<sil2100> didrocks: it might have been some LP/PPA strangeness for a period of time, but I guess we'd need some logs to know for sure
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I guess we need fghinter access to ps-jenkins emails then
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try building something and see if it was transiant?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I'll start one of the stacks maybe
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. the hangouts session says 'This party is over' o_O ?
<didrocks> sil2100: you should have a wrong link I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.us2orfbhb8ssqjui2u15tajj3s
<sil2100> didrocks: the same here, hm
<psivaa> didrocks: reverting hud from 13.10.1+14.04.20140108-0ubuntu1 to 13.10.1+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 made the maguro messaging ui test to pass.
<didrocks> can you give details to thorst?
<didrocks> on #ubuntu-touch?
<vila> sil2100: do you have an estimated time on when your ppa issue occurred ? There seem to have been an issue with lp ~14 hours ago on http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/162/ .
<sil2100> vila: when I was looking at this issue in the mornign, I saw that jobs that were started 2 hours ago (back then) had the issues - so from now it's around 4 hours ago when the issues happened
<vila> sil2100: hmm, probably unrelated then, never mind.
<sil2100> vila: how long did those LP issues been happening?
<vila> sil2100: no idea, the one I referred to looks like a transient one
<didrocks> sil2100: are the latest jobs better?
<sil2100> didrocks: it looks better now, the all-job kicked in now even
<sil2100> And I see that so far dputting works
<sil2100> So I'm crossing fingers that all the stacks will be ok this time
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, seems we had a launchpad outage then
<cjwatson> or a transient network glitch, or ...
<cjwatson> (no record of a general outage around that time)
<sil2100> I want cu2d to move through those stacks that failed last time, I want to see if it wasn't anything strange with some selected stacks by some strange coincidence
<didrocks> sil2100: also, something else to track when you have time, can you check why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg indicator-datetime recommends indicator-applet which is in universe?
<sil2100> didrocks: looking into that
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: that's because of ppc64el
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: the indicator recommends and indicator-renderer, our preferred one is unity but it didn't build yet on ppc64el so component mismatch resolves the available alternative option
<sil2100> seb128: ah... thanks for the information
<sil2100> Indeed, I see it's dep-waiting on libunity stuff for ppc64el
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/4.0.5daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1 <- hmm
<mandel> morning, I'm wondering if there is a way to fix the following CI fails https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci/161/console that are due to the speed of jenkins instead of increasing the timeout, is a little ugly to keep increasing the timeout when in a local machine there are no issues
<cjwatson> component-mismatches(-proposed) is processed by humans for exactly this kind of reason; there are often issues with new ports and all kinds of other things
<cjwatson> That libunity-misc build failure looks like something that would happen on all architectures if retried, though
<seb128> cjwatson, right, another package doing Werror and hitting GTK deprecations it seems
<sil2100> cjwatson: indeed, while it only got re-built for ppc64el since the others were already from trusty I guess
<cjwatson> saucy, but yes
<vila> mandel: that's.... a delicate one :-/ From the CI side, what timeout should be used ? If I were to change that, I will ask the project devs for advice and even then, I doubt there is a valid value for all tests.
<sil2100> Right, saucy ;) Typo
<seb128> sil2100, cjwatson: let me propose a fix for that ftbfs
<sil2100> cjwatson, seb128: I guess I'll try fixing that, as Neil is not around anymore
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<cjwatson> bits of the unity stack will still fail until we're on Qt 5.2
<cjwatson> (anything that needs qtdeclarative)
<mandel> vila, the main issue I have is that I can increase the timeout but there is no guarantee that it will be valid in the future, that is, the servers might be slower and then the fail will be back :-/
<vila> mandel: short of making the CI network at least as fast as your local one, how do we know the test correctly succeeds ?
<sil2100> cjwatson: at least unity7 bits will move forward with this one fixed, as those are qt5 independent
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> well, except somebody needs to fix zeitgeist
<cjwatson> oh, pitti did, good
<mandel> vila, indeed, in this case I'm worried because I have been writing integration tests that spawn dbus daemons and http severs and is a bad idea to wait for ever for a dbus signal, for example
<vila> mandel: yeah, I see your point, but I fail to see how to fix that :-/ Other than letting you control what a valid timeout is...
<vila> mandel: yeah, tricky, but again, that requires internal knowledge of what the test expects
<mandel> vila, well, I'll keep increasing it since it does not make the tests to be slower in the local machines, the code is testing the value of the var until is equal or the timeout is reached and fails
<mandel> vila, so, technically my changes are not breaking the devs work
<vila> mandel: yup, I was about to mention that: when tests succeed, the timeout is irrelavant
<vila> irrelevant even
<vila> mandel: but that's an area where I have little advice to provide except that test that rely on timeouts are inherently brittle ;-/
<cjwatson> hmm, also, url-dispatcher is architecture-restricted but various indicator-* packages build-dep on it
<mandel> vila, agreed, but when you are dealing with the emission of signals from qt is unavoidable :-/
<vila> mandel: even trying to guess some values on the fly by exercising various parts (CPU, network), it's hard to scale
<cjwatson> maybe that won't matter for this
<vila> mandel: yeah, I know it's hard. The only workarond I can think of is having the test be purely event based instead of polling, but that's hard to reach
<vila> mandel: increasing the timeouts is hardly satisfying either but it's still the only pragmatic solution I can think of
<mandel> vila, yeah.. and in this precise tests I'm testing that the signal is used and a cb used.. well, I'll do my best to get this to work.. bummer
<vila> mandel: have you tried with the emulator ? It's said to be slow and that may help you to get a behavior closer to what happens in CI ?
<mandel> vila, not yet, it is in my plans for the system image updates in a week or two, atm I'm focusing on getting full integration tests
<vila> mandel: you may also want to talk to QA about that timeout issue, they probably encounter it too
<mandel> vila, ok, will do
<mandel> thx for the info
<mandel> vila, I have another question related to CI, I'm spawning a http server to listen to 8080 and will increate the port number about 10 times in case the port is used
<mandel> vila, does CI do something to avoid tests on a project breaking other tests, for example, the chromium tests also spawning a server in 8080
<vila> mandel: yeah, a bad idea ;) socket.bind(0) can be used to get an unused port
<mandel> vila, dammed.. I'll try to take a look at that using simplehttpserver :-/
<vila> mandel: nope, we don't AFAIK (not sure how we would try... putting that in my background to think about it)
<vila> mandel: bzrlib.test.http_server should have examples
<mandel> vila, I'm dealing with cpp :P
<mandel> vila, is not that easy to know the port etc.. anyway, is my job to find a decent way :)
<seb128> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/libunity-misc/wno-error-deprecated-declarations/+merge/201755
<vila> mandel: ? you mean simplehttpserver is written in cpp ?
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! Test-building and reviewing
<seb128> sil2100, that code is deprecated, it feels like it's not worth trying to update to not use deprecated functions, let's just not error out on those
<mandel> vila, no, I'm starting it via cpp so I need to look on how to get the port it is using
<mandel> vila, not to worry, I'll take a look later on how to fix this
<sil2100> seb128: makes sense, we're not actively maintaining those parts of code anyway
<vila> mandel: ha right, yeah, the idiom is to output the port used on stdout or stderr in that case
<vila> mandel: so 1) you start the server, 2) you get the port 3) you give the port to your clients 4) you don't forget to stop the server when done ;)
<mandel> vila, yeah, something of the kind with no timeouts etc..
<vila> 4 includes error handling ;)
<vila> mandel: right, 2 is also a way to make sure the server is already listening and can be used by clients
<psivaa> didrocks: just an update, no luck still yet on rssreader failure reverts. working on the list still.
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks for the update, good luck for the rest :)
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<seb128> sil2100, can you get libunity-misc released?
<sil2100> seb128: sure, just waiting for the stack runs to finish - once that's cleared, I'll release it because it's a bit critical
<sil2100> So I think of it as an exception from our 'blocking' rule
<seb128> sil2100, thanks (it also doesn't affect touch so shouldn't get didrocks angry either ;-)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: hmm... it happened again ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe try #webops?
<didrocks> to debug and with cihelp ^
<didrocks> to know if it's a network issue, a launchpad issue or anything else
<sil2100> didrocks: the repository size!
<sil2100> didrocks: we have too many packages!
<sil2100> 2.0 GiB (100.00%) of 2.0 GiB
<ahayzen> Hi, I'm having an issue landing the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906 ... when looking at the logs https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4675/console it appears tht the process isn't even starting, is Jenkins broken in some way? Thanks in advance.
<sil2100> cihelp ^
<sil2100> I poke #webops now
<didrocks> sil2100: needs cleaning old ones then ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: webops are bumping the size for us now, but a cleanup would be good anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> Bumped to 8G \o/
<didrocks> great, please look if we can autoclean some though ;)
<cjohnston> ahayzen: look at the crashes.. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4675/
<ahayzen> cjohnston, the process ends before it even has a chance? 'appears process has already exited.'
<sil2100> didrocks: sure :)
<cjohnston> ahayzen: qmlscene crashed
<sil2100> didrocks: if you don't mind, I'll re-run all the stacks, since there's too many singular-cases
<ahayzen> cjohnston, ah ... surely can't be from 3 line changes?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, fine
<cjohnston> ahayzen: it could be, it could be that there is a problem elsewhere that's causing the crash.
<sil2100> seb128: I published libunity-misc, it should be in proposed pretty soon I guess?
<ahayzen> cjohnston, it passed once before if u look at the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
 * sil2100 has to jump out for lunch and some errands, be back soonish
<seb128> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-misc/4.0.5+14.04.20140115-0ubuntu1
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, enjoy lunch!
<seb128> sil2100, seems it already built fine on some arch and is building ppc64el atm, let's see how that goes
<cjohnston> ahayzen: did trunk change between the two? did something else change between the two? is it maybe something being flaky?
<ahayzen> cjohnston, well we thought it was tht so i pulled trunk yesterday but still fails :/
<cjohnston> ahayzen: not sure what to tell you. someone will need to investigate the crashes
<ahayzen> cjohnston, ok who is best to do tht?
<cjohnston> probably the developers for the things that are crashing?
<ahayzen> cjohnston, ok, thanks for ur help :)
<fginther> morning
<timp> cjohnston: about https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<timp> cjohnston: do you have an idea why CI is not running for the changes? (only autolanding which fails)
<timp> I'm used to seeing new CI results for each change committed in an MR
<cprov> fginther: good morning and thanks for the pointer on the PP upload notifications.
<cjohnston> timp: I believe because the person is not Canonical.. fginther ^
<cprov> fginther: although, I do not have access to that ML yet
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<timp> cjohnston: is there a way to trigger it anyway? it would be useful here to get CI results.
<cjohnston> timp: I'm not sure about that... its failing because of crashes, so more than likely if those crashes aren't fixed, it's going to keep failing..  it doesn't look like anything has changed since the last time autolanding was run
<timp> cjohnston: maybe.
<fginther> cjohnston, timp, to answer at least one question, CI jobs are only automatically executed for Canonical people. Further, an MP from a non-Canonical submitter has to be top approved by a member of Canonical.
<timp> cjohnston: I duplicated the MR here - https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/201784
<timp> so I will see if CI fails there.. if yes, I revert the changes and if CI passes then, that means the original MR is broken.
<timp> (in the code).
<timp> fginther: yes, I top approved it but it fails. I don't see how the changes can break anything, but perhaps I am missing something.
<timp> let's see what happens with my MR
<cjohnston> timp: I still believe its failing due to crashes, that may not be from the changes in the MP
<timp> cjohnston: yes, it seems like *something* is crashing
<fginther> timp, I'm looking for the last known crasher bug, maybe it's rearing its ugly head here
<cjohnston> timp: there are a few things crashing
<timp> we had some merges in ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk that passed autolanding these days. just this branch doesn't like to go in for a while now
<fginther> cjohnston, timp, This is the bug I was looking for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1262982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in Mir "Random mir failures running unity8 shell during AP tests [Mir throws exception: what(): error during hwc set()]" [High,Triaged]
<fginther> cjohnston, timp, It appears to cause what appear to be random crashes. I can't say that is what is causing the failures in the uitk MP, it would need crash analysis to confirm
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<timp> fginther: the autolanding failures here seem quite consistent. but that could be a coincidense
<timp> *coincidence
<balloons> sergiusens, didrocks fyi, I have a mp in the works for rssreader
<didrocks> balloons: great, with the local xml I guess? just tell us and we'll kick an image once done
<ogra_> didrocks, what do we do about calendar ?
<didrocks> ogra_: calendar regressed? Sorry a lot going on, couldn't follow latest results
<ogra_> didrocks, one qmlscene crash, 10 test failures in the latest image
<ogra_> seems a bunch of people looked into it already, but i havent seen the golden shot for a fix yet
<didrocks> sergiusens: is it related to the calendar release you wanted? ^
<ogra_> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1268693
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268693 in Unity 8 "Possible bug in mir/memory on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> seems to have come in with the Mir update
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, that one is a flakyness issue with Mir, right?
<didrocks> psivaa: plars: can you try relaunch the calendar AP tests? To know if it's a flaky issue
<ogra_> well, according to davmor2 only 3 out of 10 test runs of calendar passed for him
<didrocks> ogra_: Mir didn't change and run on previous isos
<didrocks> so, maybe it's a Mir locking up
<didrocks> let's see
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, just a sec
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> yeah, rev 126 was better
<didrocks> bue not 125
<ogra_> didrocks, well, seems calendar is flaky since 119
<ogra_> (according to davmor2 )
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I'm fetching history back
<didrocks> ogra_: which is the latest Mir release
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> so not a "regression" from latest promoted imagfe
<didrocks> just something to put on the list to track
<didrocks> sounds legit?
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: from what I understand it is a mix of possibilities from mir and gfx memory, to system memory, to race in unity app launcher.  And back to mir and gfx memory again
<ogra_> well, not sure we can claim that just because we missed the error all the time
<cjwatson> seb128: libunity-misc/ppc64el passed, but now unity/ppc64el fails.  Also doesn't look ppc64el-specific, but I'm not sure as I don't really speak C++
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but we only compared 2 promoted images
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, but we can nail it to a certain time
<ogra_> didrocks, the point is, can we call it "not a regression" just because we were lucky and the tests passed for some days by sheer luck
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't tell "not a regression" but "not a regression from latest promoted image"
<davmor2> ogra_: it might just be that there is some more memory in use now that wasn't before and that is enough to stop the app running correctly
<didrocks> which means, not an image promotion blocker
<didrocks> but put on the high priority list as a regression from saucy
<ogra_> didrocks, well, that might be true
<ogra_> from saucy ?
<ogra_> from image 118 rather :)
<didrocks> yeah, but in general, I mean ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, calendar only fixes tests; the qmlscene crashes seem to come from the image; I'm losing free ram ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, right, we seemingly released 121 with that
<didrocks> sergiusens: buy more! :)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, thanks for the hilight, I'm adding that to the list
 * ogra_ hands sergiusens a soldering iron
<didrocks> let's wait on balloons for rssreader and we'll kick an image
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> ogra_, I need someone who understands memory mapping on the emulator ;-)
<davmor2> didrocks: he is on the emulator just provide it with more ram surely no need to buy some :D
 * ogra_ hands sergiusens an emulated soldering iron then
<didrocks> heh
<davmor2> sergiusens: blame ogra_ it works for me
<ogra_> sergiusens, i dont think the arch used i the emulator understands more than mapping 512M ... we would need a newer qemu version in there
<davmor2> sergiusens: please note, it doesn't fix it, it just means you got to blame someone :D
<ogra_> iirc rsalveti researched that when we started the emulator work
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, there's a fix that lool did a few years ago that we might be able to use
<rsalveti> but max is still 7xx
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> other than that it'll overwrite the kernel memory
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~lool/qemu-buildd/linux-patches/
<psivaa> didrocks: calendar app test rerun has finished with 5 failures (earlier there were 10 failures)
<didrocks> yeah, so the flakyness ones
<didrocks> ok, thanks for confirming psivaa ;)
<psivaa> yw :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: balloons: any news on rssreader?
<silDroid> Hi guys
<balloons> didrocks, I'm stuck in meetings all morning :-( But I want to push the quick fix in
<silDroid> I might be a bit late for the meeting, I'm stuck in Katowice right now waiting for a train
<silDroid> The last errand left me stranded here :/
<didrocks> balloons: do you mean, you are working in parallel? You know that all ubuntu touch work is blocked on that issue, right?
<balloons> didrocks, bien sur!
<silDroid> We're trying to get home now somehow
<didrocks> balloons: merci!
<didrocks> silDroid: ok, keep us posted, at worse, read emails :)
<silDroid> Sure I think we'll be back in an hour or so, sorry for not being aroun
<silDroid> D
<silDroid> Ok, time to leave the wifi area
<ogra_> didrocks, time you allow him to expense a car ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah! I would hate that :p I'm so happy to not have one myself ;)
<didrocks> (just renting, like next Saturday, for 3 hours for instance)
<ogra_> but he seems to drive cross country by train all the time :)
<didrocks> I'm not sure how far Katowice is from him
<didrocks> but yeah ;)
<ogra_> (my car is rotting in the grarage too ... not the job to have one)
<didrocks> exactly
<popey> heh, same here
<popey> i got in it the other day and all the windows were frozen
<popey> (on the inside)
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> popey: it was "frozener" in the inside? ;)
<popey> it was chuffing cold!
<didrocks> (sorry, couldn't resist)
<ogra_> really ? i thought the uk is only wet thee days
<ogra_> *these
<popey> its certainly very wet, yes
<popey> cold now and then in the morning
<popey> not that I drive it in the morning ☻
<ogra_> germany seems to have switched to eternal autumn ... 6°C constantly since 6 weeks
 * popey enjoys the commute from upstairs to downstairs
<ogra_> and grey
<didrocks> ogra_: 6! we had 12-13 here ;)
<popey> hey! grey is our colour!
<ogra_> popey, heh, me too, my only sports i do
<didrocks> 8 today (and gree)
<didrocks> but back to 12 on Friday
<ogra_> didrocks, we had short warm bumps of 1-2 days ... but the average is 6 ... and that still goes on
<didrocks> anyway, it's crazyness…
<ogra_> usually it would be -10 or so
<didrocks> hah, really cold for you. The average temperature is 3 here in January
<ogra_> i'm ~400m high here
<didrocks> 162m here ;)
<didrocks> well, on one of the 2 hills, it's 305m! :)
<didrocks> (and 600 stairs)
<ogra_> heh, stairs
<didrocks> I was so thin when I was a student, climbing them everyday
<didrocks> in the end, I was just reading books and bypassing people in those stairs
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> http://dvalot.free.fr/pictures/escaliers/Montee_des_Chazeaux_DSD_0464.jpg (part 1 of the stairs)
<ogra_> we only have some fake stairs up the hill here http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergpark_Wilhelmsh%C3%B6he
<didrocks> ah right, it's more for the style than being useful :)
<ogra_> in summer they are water cascades
<didrocks> oh nice
<ogra_> but its all fake ...
<ogra_> first disneyland in the world
<didrocks> interesting… is that the city as a whole in that spirit?
<ogra_> nope ... i think it was but it was completely bombed down in WW2
<ogra_> there are no old parts in this city, everything was built after 1950
<ogra_> (and it looks like you imagine ... 50-70 architecture is awful)
<didrocks> yeah… so less "historical" sense
<ogra_> definitely
<didrocks> I prefer to not give my so bad option about the 70s architecture :p
<didrocks> opinion*
<ogra_> heh
<balloons> sergiusens, can you check, and approve if it runs ok for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-add-topic-test/+merge/201809
<balloons> popey, perhaps ^^?
<popey> sure thing
<popey> doing now
<seb128> cjwatson, yeah, seems like an issue with zg maybe, something for the unity team to look at, I'm going to ping them
<cjwatson> nod, thanks
<slangasek> didrocks: hi, so asac has indicated that the rssreader test failure may be fixed now, is that true?
<slangasek> didrocks: or do you need more support yet tracking it down?
<balloons> slangasek, just testing out on the mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-add-topic-test/+merge/201809
<didrocks> slangasek: it's figured out (I'm going to send an email about it), balloons has a fix, but we need popey/sergio to publish it
<didrocks> (to the click store)
<slangasek> didrocks: ok cool
<didrocks> thanks for proposing the help :) (and yeah, the more testing, the better)
<seb128> cjwatson, good news, they already have a fix for the issue up for review
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6757070/  rss tests failed twice
<balloons> popey, your click build didn't push.. look at the version ;-)
<ogra_> slangasek, the test used an actual feed (from canonical.com) ... the xml of the feed changed
<balloons> popey, you built com.ubuntu.shorts_0.2.163_all.click but ran com.ubuntu.shorts_shorts_0.2.152
<popey> hmm
<slangasek> didrocks: fwiw, I'm glad to see the mail to ubuntu-devel about this, but I think there was insufficient information included for most people to know where to start looking for regressions - would be great if part of the stop the line procedure could include a pointer to the delta in package versions when the regression was introduced
<popey> wonder why
<popey> balloons: your script ☻
<slangasek> ogra_: right, the last time rssreader had a test failure (for 3 months) was due to a similar issue on the canonical.com rss feed... I would've loved to replace this with local test data, but the qml api doesn't support it :P
<balloons> popey, got some tweaks for that to pass on soon ;-)
<ogra_> slangasek, well, autopilot should just ship a minimal local webserver ... and mangle the rssreader config to point to localhost
<balloons> rss reader is not the only app that has network dependencies
<didrocks> slangasek: yeah, I copied that on IRC, should add that to the email, I'll ensure next time we have it
<balloons> nor is it the last.. reminders is on the docket to be added to CI (you may not know it yet hah!), and depends on evernote
<didrocks> slangasek: btw, do you know why I can't post to ubuntu-devel? I was moderated in each email telling I posted as a Non developer from my @ubuntu.com address
<didrocks> slangasek: I tested, I still have uploads rights (thanks to the HUD reverts :p) Nobody demoted me (yet ;))
<balloons> popey, running my branch in the emulator too.. did you retry the script?
<slangasek> ogra_: installing a local webserver on the phone for autopilot testing? ARGH
<didrocks> balloons: we really need autopilot to provide an emulator to factorize this code…
<ogra_> slangasek, #/bin/sh ...
<balloons> didrocks, we've spoken about this in the past.. we are trying to reduce our dependence, but there isn't a simple answer to be found as of yet
<ogra_> slangasek, while true; do { echo -e 'HTTP/1.1 200 OK\r\n'; \
<ogra_> #       cat rss.cml; } | nc -l 80; done
<balloons> it's definitely on my mind
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> .xml indeed
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, so something we can run from the autopilot dir without having to install a webserver package, that's fine :)
<didrocks> balloons: well, not telling you should be the one doing it :)
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, indeed i didnt mean to install apache, just something that returns a file on port 80
<slangasek> didrocks: posting to ubuntu-devel> no idea at all, sorry, not an admin on u-d
<didrocks> time to look at who is in the admin configuration
<popey> balloons: i tried twice
<popey> three times in fact
<balloons> popey, is it not building the click app?
<popey> Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.shorts_0.2.163_all.click'.
<balloons> log perhaps?
 * popey fiddles
<popey> got it
<popey> i had a click in /tmp
<popey> and i think your script assumes it generated the only click in /tmp
<balloons> the older script yea has some poor assumptions :-)
<popey> ok, running 163
<balloons> :-) perfect
<popey> Ran 3 tests in 117.524s
<popey> OK
<balloons> woot
<sergiusens> slangasek, webbrowser and notes have local webservers as part of their tests; should be doable
<slangasek> sergiusens: oh, excellent :)
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: kenvandine: robru: around/coming?
<robru> didrocks, link? when i try to join the hangout it tells me it's over already
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.cg7k3h1nmqml7psc1nn68223i0
<robru> didrocks, "This party is over.... but you can start a new one"
<popey> balloons: Ran 3 tests in 113.386s
<popey> OK
<kenvandine> didrocks, sorry, in another meeting
<popey> good to me
<balloons> k, so sergiusens can you push rss reader in? :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, yes; the lunch and then I might add that mocking for the webserver if you want
<sergiusens> balloons, your MR hasn't merged yet
<balloons> sergiusens, :-( Ok.. I blame jenkins bot
<balloons> ty popey and sergiusens
<sergiusens> fginther, can you speed it up?
<balloons> it's running, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autolanding/
<fginther> sergiusens, ditto
<sergiusens> cheerio
<fginther> sergiusens, merged
<didrocks> sergiusens: we're at you!
<didrocks> looking*
 * didrocks shouldn't eat words
<sergiusens> didrocks, I'm here
<sergiusens> just building the click
<didrocks> sergiusens: just tell us once publish and I'll kick an image
<didrocks> thanks man :)
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/155/
<sergiusens> np
<popey> sergiusens: ack
<sergiusens> didrocks, do you have access to snakefruit?
 * sergiusens thinks he asked this already
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah
<sergiusens> didrocks, you can force sync the click packages for building if you want; there's a cronned click-sync.py in there
<sergiusens> if not, I think it will trigger at :10 or :43 iirc
<didrocks> sergiusens: do you know if it's in the archive admin one?
<didrocks> account?
<cjwatson> it is
 * didrocks looks
<cjwatson> it's at 11,41 * * * *
<didrocks> ok, no need to win 3 minutes then ;)
<didrocks> (seeing it)
<sergiusens> didrocks, seems ok to trigger now
<sergiusens> the image build
<didrocks> sergiusens: done!
<didrocks> balloons: FYI ^
<didrocks> plars: can you please ensure we are getting results for images 130? it's an important one :)
<didrocks> (once built of course :p)
<plars> didrocks: will do
<sil2100> kenvandine: hello! Do you have a moment for https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_packages_for_stacks/+merge/201820 ? ;)
<timp> cjwatson: so my copy of the MR that was crashing gets good results for CI
<timp> cjwatson: see https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906 and https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/201784
<timp> cjwatson: the .crash files don't tell me more :s
<robru> sil2100, approved
<sil2100> robru: thank you! ;)
<robru> sil2100, you're welcome
<timp> robru: perhaps you have an idea? something (qmlscene?) is crashing here for autolanding https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<timp> CI passes on my copy of the MR, so maybe I can get that one merged... but still it is weird.
<timp> perhaps we need a unity developer to have a look at it?
<robru> timp, very weird. the traceback looks like it has something to do with autopilot's interactions with dbus. beyond that I couldn't say why.
<robru> timp, maybe you should ping thomi about it
<timp> robru: ok. at what time does he usually come online?
<robru> timp, hmmm, not sure. maybe email him for now?
<timp> okay
<ahayzen> timp, for the past two days he has been in meetings at this sorta time
<ahayzen> timp, i was talking to him about other autopilot issues lol
<timp> it seems like he is in new zealand where it is 7:30 in the morning now
<timp> if I were him, I would be sleeping
<timp> I'll mail him :)
<timp> ahayzen: what's your e-mail address? I can cc you
<ahayzen> timp, ahayzen@gmail.com
<fginther> timp, ahayzen, if you're talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906, the autopilot trace backs are caused by the app not being there, probably because of the qmlscene crash
<timp> fginther: yes that is what we are talking about
<timp> fginther: I copied the same MR here, and there CI passes https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/201784
<timp> fginther: what does it mean the app not being there? which app is that? the UITK gallery app? or something else?
<timp> fginther: which log file are you looking at?
<fginther> timp, I don't know the exact mechanics, the process launched is qmlscene which matches the crash file
<fginther> the log file is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4675/consoleFull
<fginther> the messages "testcase:566 - Appears process has already exited." indicates the process died before autopilot finished the test
<timp> so qmlscene is missing?
<timp> can be that it crashed immediately after starting?
<fginther> it crashed: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4675/artifact/results/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<timp> I have to leave now unfortunately. it is late here.
<fginther> timp, yes, it could have crashed first thing
<fginther> timp, as I mentioned earlier, this bug is believed to cause these type of random crashes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1262982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in Mir "Random mir failures running unity8 shell during AP tests [Mir throws exception: what(): error during hwc set()]" [High,Triaged]
<fginther> but someone would need to trace the crash to confirm
<fginther> timp, have a good night
<ahayzen> timp, fginther, thanks for ur help so far guys
<thomi> fginther: A while ago you forwarded me an email thread containing instructions to retrace crash files from the phone...
<thomi> I'm trying to use those instructions to retrace crash files produced by the medium tests runner
<thomi> but it seems the first step (apport-cli) needs to be run on the device
<thomi> so... is there any way I can get a stack trace from the crash files here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4675/
<ahayzen> thomi, tht branch tht was failing just landed https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906 .. guess it was a random error then?
<thomi> ahayzen: oh, ok, I'll stop looking into it then :)
<thomi> but I think this is a pretty serious issue that we need to fix in general, even if we've landed that one branch
<ahayzen> thomi, probably tht Mir bug?
<ahayzen> thomi, meanwhile i didn't manage to get any further with the other issue i was having, with the MediaPlayer not appearing :/
<thomi> ahayzen: I did start looking at it yesterday, but ran out of time. I should be able to get back to it today
<ahayzen> thomi, cool thanks
<ahayzen> thomi, is there a bug for it?
<thomi> ahayzen: not AFAIK, feel free to file one against autopilot-qt
<ahayzen> thomi, will, shall i link both the music-app and the simple example branches to it?
<thomi> ahayzen: yes pelase
<ahayzen> thomi, awesome...i'll ping u the bug number when done :)
<thomi> thanks
<jdstrand> lines 199 and 200 of the landing asks state that dbus and apparmor are in the landing plan, line 377. line 377 does not exist
<jdstrand> I'll adjust
<ahayzen> thomi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1269578 ... think i've done it right
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269578 in Autopilot Qt Support "Autopilot cannot access MediaPlayer component" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> ahayzen: thanks
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> thomi, I need to that retrace added to the touch testing, but at the moment, you don't require it, correct?
<thomi> fginther: sorry, took me a moment to parse that :)
<thomi> fginther: today, the specific issue I was looking at has been fixed
<thomi> fginther: but I imagine it'll come up again./.. and agian, and again :)
<fginther> thomi, agreed (man I wish I had oodles of time)
<thomi> heh, me too
<cjwatson> timp: I don't know anything about the pieces involved in your CI failure earlier; I see it's Merged now so I guess you got it sorted out
<dobey> do i need to ping someone to poke at approving a NEW package?
<dobey> for the whole landing process thing
<robru> dobey, are you talking about ubuntu-purchase-service? i thought didrocks was supposed to take care of that, but I think he forgot. in general we need an archive admin, but i worry that didrocks might be the only person who knows what to do
<cjwatson> I know how to NEW things in general but I'm reluctant to touch something that I know didrocks was already in the process of reviewing
<dobey> robru: i am
<cjwatson> So it's more about not wanting to step on toes than about lack of knowledge
<robru> cjwatson, well, didrocks already reviewed and approved it, but when I published it, it didn't get into -proposed. so whatever archive robot is responsible for taking daily_release publications and uploading them into -proposed, that piece of the puzzle is missing. do you know how to fix it? if so, please do, as didrocks already approved everything.
<cjwatson> (That said, I have no real idea how the whole preNEW process works, but ubuntu-purchase-service is apparently past that)
<cjwatson> robru: no, it's not a robot's job at this point
<cjwatson> robru: it's awaiting *manual* review
<dobey> right, didrocks reviewed a previous package and we fixed the issues and a new version is up
<cjwatson> robru: it's 10pm here; if somebody hasn't done it by tomorrow morning then I'll look at it, but I'm not up for it now
<robru> dobey, yeah, and then he saw my MR and said "great, publish that once it lands" which sounds like an approval to me
<dobey> cjwatson: go rest :)
<dobey> robru: right; but you're not an archive admin :)
<robru> cjwatson, ha, ok.
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=ubuntu-purchase-service <- here it is awaiting manual review
<dobey> nor am i
<timp> cjwatson: I don't know why the autolanding on that MR failed before, or why it passed now. It may be some random crash that is not fixed yet.
<timp> cjwatson: I'll summarize it like this: I have no idea what's happening
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-16
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: s-jenkins is down
<didrocks> ev: ok, I think I'll need your help for this rsync issue. I have some progress but it seems to be related to private/public IP
<didrocks> brb
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm creating a recipe build for lp:appmenu-qt5 into the PPA
<Mirv> sil2100: should you then somehow modify lp:appmenu-qt to not build appmenu-qt5 binary package?
<sil2100> Mirv: sure, let me do that
<sil2100> hm, I didn't handle the case of deprecating the old appmenu-qt5 yet, but I'll take care of it today
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for reminding :)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! before the meeting, do you mind running the webbrowser-app tests on mako on the latest image?
<didrocks> just to ensure that's a flaky result
<sil2100> didrocks: webbrowser-app from daily-build or from the image?
<didrocks> sil2100: from the image
<didrocks> as some tests are failing, but I guess it's a random failure
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, upgrading to latest image right now, testing once that's done
<didrocks> thanks
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> hmm... first run of webbrowser-app AP tests resulted in unity8 hanging, no reaction to touch
<sil2100> Retrying
<sil2100> cihelp: can anyone with access to q-jenkins help us out?
<sil2100> psivaa_: hello!
<psivaa_> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> psivaa_: it seems cu2d cannot run all the stacks automatically because of a sometimes-happening-bug
<sil2100> psivaa: cu2d thinks that the unity stack is still running
<psivaa> sil2100: ok, link please?
<sil2100> psivaa: we would need someone to log into q-jenkins, go to the cu2d work directory (in /var) and remove the stack.building (or something like that) from the unity stack directory
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, will do that
<sil2100> psivaa: since there seems to be a leftover file there
<sil2100> psivaa: don't remember the exact naming, but you'll know when you'll be in the unity directory :)
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: done
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks again ;)
<psivaa> sil2100: yw
 * sil2100 tries to re run all the stacks now
<sil2100> \o/ it works
<Mirv> yeah I'm getting an upload error with appmenu-qt5 until appmenu-qt itself is patched. but the recipe is there, so builds will happen automatically.
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you!
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh did you deploy the libhud-client2 change to phone stack already, so the current waitforstacks build there will have it correct?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes
<sil2100> Mirv: all stacks should be redeployed to have all the missing extra packages
<Mirv> ok, great, then I'll just let that run until there are some results and prepare my phone
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: please don't release anything yet
<popey> psivaa: seems to be a regression between #121 and #131
<didrocks> see ^
<popey> Music no longer plays after screen blanks.
<popey> be good to get someone else to confirm, to make sure it's not my dodgy phone ☻
 * popey re-flashes clean #131 to confirm.
<psivaa> popey: if you'd like to get confirmation on the music regression, then it's better to find someone in QA. i only run the tests from the devices in the lab
<popey> (this is my dev phone so I could have broken it, so it *might* not be a regression)
<popey> psivaa: who would such a person be, with a mako?
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> popey: I'm flashing, but I guess psivaa should help as well
<didrocks> psivaa: we are blocking production, we should all work together trying to get it back on shape
<didrocks> whatever duties we are in
<asac> hi
<didrocks> hey asac
<asac> whats up?
<didrocks> 10:52:29    popey | Music no longer plays after screen blanks.
<didrocks> asac:  ^
<asac> when did this start?
<didrocks> we don't know, we know it worked on #121
<psivaa> didrocks: popey: is it only occurring in mako?
<didrocks> psivaa: we only have mako to test for now
<popey> i only have a mako
<asac> could be many things i feel... would be great to narrow this down a bit more
<popey> if someone were to send me other devices I'd test in parallel every morning over breakfast :D
<didrocks> asac: well, first, let's confirm
<popey> +1
<didrocks> then, let's see on which image it started
<asac> without knowing anything i would throw that at phonedation
<asac> saying its a powerd thing :)
<popey> it could well be my busted up phone setup from testing stuff
<ogra_> didrocks, argh, i overslept ...
<popey> yeah, hang fire
<didrocks> (flash in progress)
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: welcome to firedrill again!
<popey> ogra_: ubuntu phone alarm not working? ☻
<ogra_> popey, heh
<didrocks> popey: I clearly hope it will be http://blamepopey.com/
<popey> uh-huh
<popey> </elvis>
<asac> i dont think its a full firedrill if we are still confirming... like defcon 3 maybe :)
<didrocks> heh
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: - | DEFCON 3
<didrocks> asac: well, firedrill as we are blocking the other planned release meanwhile :p
<asac> yeah
 * sil2100 tries on his mako as well
<asac> i really think we need something like defcon states
<didrocks> ok, I'll put daftpunk music on it
<popey> PHONECON 1
<asac> that we also associate with certain behaviours
<asac> like phonecon 1 means: please refrain from all uploads
<asac> (e.g. like yesterday)
<didrocks> how daft punk music can be stopped on sleep? :)
<popey> can we have a flashing light please?
<didrocks> my mako wouldn't do that :p
<ogra_> asac, but please with a shiny wall lamp like in wall games ...
<popey> and an AWOOOGAH! noise
<asac> 3 means: if you upload, even safe feeling things, please talk to LT
<ogra_> *wargames
<asac> wargames :)
<asac> nice
<ogra_> .... need .... coffeee ...
<asac> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f6/Dc_five_1.svg/150px-Dc_five_1.svg.png
<ogra_> ...cant.... type ...
<sil2100> popey: running a song and pressing the power button doesn't stop the music, but let me wait until the screen goes out by itself
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON
<didrocks> asac: I hope it's a false alarm, really, if we rebuild, there is an lxc upload in the release pocket
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> sil2100: i waited
<asac> "Nuclear war is imminent"
<didrocks> flash quicker !:f::fdsfdsffds phone
<didrocks> 5 seconds to download all images
<didrocks> 10 minutes to install :p
<sil2100> popey: uuuu
<sil2100> didrocks: confirming regression, I guess?
<ogra_> asac, yours is upside down
<didrocks> sil2100: you are?
<ogra_> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_djUj8mqfpm8/TL31FNnvGPI/AAAAAAAACT4/Pvp7jqeWems/s1600/war-games-defcon-2.jpg
<ogra_> and we indeed need the photogaph too :)
<sil2100> didrocks, popey: waited for the screen to go off, after going of and waiting 2-3 seconds stops the music
<didrocks> *shrugh*
<popey> just copying music onto re-flashed phone to confirm
<didrocks> asac: you followed the exact same procedure on image 121, you didn't click on the button?
<didrocks> popey: reflashed already for you?
<popey> ya
<didrocks> come on, my mako is too slow…
<popey> i probably started a few second before you
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<didrocks> (it's rebooting)
<ogra_> i saw someone complain on IRC that his music goes choppy after a few seconds in suspend
<ogra_> (yesterday)
<didrocks> ogra_: bug fix, not choppy anymore
<didrocks> just no sound :p
<popey> confirmed
<ogra_> lol
<popey> goes silent after ~50 seconds of playing
<ogra_> didrocks, well, if it is fixed, lets promote it
 * popey files a bug
<didrocks> grrr, mtp doesn't work here to copy the music
<popey> takes a while
<popey> (to become available)
<ogra_> yep, satrts pretty late in the boot
<didrocks> ok, we need to find where is started
<didrocks> let's bisect
<didrocks> popey: so, image 121 was good, let's flash 127, right?
<didrocks> if we still have it
 * didrocks looks at cdimages
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140113.1.changes
<ogra_> i put my bets on unity-voice-service
<didrocks> ogra_: which image is it?
<popey> bug 1269744
<ogra_> oh, nice, i didnt know we ship libdvdnav ...
<ubot5> bug 1269744 in Ubuntu Music App "After screen blanks, music no longer plays - Mako #131" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269744
<popey> yes, #121 is fine
<ogra_> finally i can watch movies from disk on my phone :P
 * popey flashes #127
<didrocks> not sure why, mtp is totally screwed on my system
<didrocks> but you already confirmed
<didrocks> so, let me reflash with --bootstrap 126
<didrocks> while popey is doing 127 ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it should have come up by now
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: - | PHONECON 1!
<ogra_> LOL
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try 129?
<ogra_> asac, ... see topic  :)
<didrocks> let's try to redice the bisecting time
<popey> Interestingly War Games got the DEFCON numbers the wrong way round. I can never remember which is the right way
<popey> The directors commentary on the War Games DVD is interesting like that ☻
<sil2100> didrocks: will try
<ogra_> popey, and with libdvdnav on the phone i can watch it on my phone !
 * didrocks adds -b
<popey> hah
<ogra_> (or at least navigate)
<popey> 1 (in the flim) is bad, turns out in US speak 5 is bad.
<ogra_> oh ... navigate .... how did jonogate turn out
<popey> or the other way.. meh
 * ogra_ chcks the news sites ... that kept me awake tonight, juggling trolls
<popey> meh
 * didrocks wonders if we should make a revert/bisecting hangout party
<didrocks> ogra_: unity-voice came in which image?
<ogra_> didrocks, 127
<ogra_> well, it came in 126
<didrocks> ok we'll see with my 126 test
<didrocks> ah ok
<psivaa> popey: didrocks: my maguro is ready to flash. which image do you want me to flash that with?
<psivaa> i only have a maguro
<didrocks> psivaa: if you can try 125
<didrocks> psivaa: TBH, I guess mako/maguro has potentially the same issue
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * ogra_ would love to help ... but 25min download time ... i guess you have found it by then
<didrocks> ogra_: that's why I didn't ask you ;)
<popey> heh
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> 5s to download an image here
 * popey has a local mirror ☻
<didrocks> my phone is the only limitation :p
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/
<ogra_> popey, hmm, o probably have 20TB of spare disks rotating in the house ... i should do that too
<ogra_> s/o/i/
 * popey hugs btrfs ☻
<popey> going to switch my laptop to btrfs for 14.04
<didrocks> popey: nicely done :) if I want to be faster, I should get a smaller ethernet cable or plug directly to the fiber ;)
<popey> hahah
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> ok, phone rebooting, let's hope mtp will act normally this time
 * popey testing 127
<popey> #127 is okay
<didrocks> popey: hum, maybe the mtp issue is client-side
<didrocks> popey: I see the N4
<didrocks> but an empty folder
<popey> i see that
<didrocks> and can't create anything
<popey> then after a while it appears as mountable
<popey> with folders
<popey> takes ~30s
<didrocks> ok, let's continue waiting
 * sil2100 reboots to 129
<popey> want me to go back to 123?
<didrocks> popey: sounds legit, yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: discare the 129 test ;)
<sil2100> 127 is broken?
<popey> 127 is fine
<sil2100> Oh, ok
 * popey updated the bug
<popey> oof, "Server error, please contact an administrator.
<popey> I am breaking *everything* today
<cjwatson> didrocks: no idea why you weren't auto-whitelisted on ubuntu-devel, but I've manually whitelisted you now
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah thanks, yeah, I mentionned it yesterday, that's quite new (but I don't post often to ubuntu-devel)
<popey> bug 1269414
<ubot5> bug 1269414 in Ubuntu Music App "Sound is cut when another application is launched" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269414
<ogra_> so in 128 we had a new unity-mir ... (and application-api)
<sil2100> didrocks: on 129 it's broken, I mean, sound is stopped after screen goes black
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and libmediainfo
<sil2100> didrocks: so just confirmed
<didrocks> popey: I wonder if my client mtp side is broken
<didrocks> still an empty folder
<didrocks> grrr, can't test because of that
<ogra_> didrocks, adb push ...
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know which folder?
<ogra_> /home/phablet/Music
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> iirc
<cjwatson> didrocks: it *should* have just worked since you're (transitively) in ubuntu-dev and didrocks@ubuntu.com is attached to your LP account; but I can't see the IS-run script to sync all that over to mailman unfortunately
<cjwatson> (as far as I know)
 * popey updates the daily test spreadsheet to add a manual test to leave music playing for 60s
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, let's take of this if this reproduce again, thanks
<didrocks> NOT broken on 126
<didrocks> popey: sil2100 ^
<popey> ok, flashing 123 right now
<didrocks> well, not needed I guess
<didrocks> so, it's between 126 and 127
<popey> no
<didrocks> so what's in 127
<popey> 127 is fine
<didrocks> hum
<sil2100> So 128 caused it?
<didrocks> NOT broken, you mean?
<didrocks> so 128 or 129
<popey> oh, duh
<sil2100> Right
<didrocks> psivaa: ^
<sil2100> Since 129 is broken
<didrocks> ok, let's try 128
<psivaa> ok my flashing is halfway. so i'll wait till it finishes
<ogra_> yeah, i think it is the unity-mir update
<ogra_> thats usually responsible for the app lifecycle
<didrocks> can be yeah
<didrocks> greyback: around? ^
<ogra_> i pinged ricmm_ in -touch
<didrocks> ah great :)
<ogra_> (there is a clienbt sprint in .za ... they should all be awake)
<sil2100> Too bad it's not really easily integration-testable
<asac> ricmm was very keen to know if things did regress... so i am sure he will be super happy that we found something :)
<ogra_> lol
<didrocks> ahah, it's a way of seeing it :)
<ogra_> sury
<didrocks> asac: I'm just hoping that what entered distro since 4am didn't break anything else :p
<didrocks> as we'll need to rekick an image
<asac> really, he figured the rssreader thing because he was expectring regressions and since all dashboard was good had time left :)
<ogra_> asac, oh so you think we need to introduce more regressions in the future so he doesnt get bored ?
<greyback> didrocks: in meeting, sorry
<asac> hehe
<greyback> didrocks: ricmm also in meeting
<didrocks> greyback: we'll continue confirming it's unity-mir, just know that potentially you are blocking the production line, so, as soon as you are ready… ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, now you destroyed all concentration in the meeting and it will take twice as long !
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: if only we can add some action/suspens music remotely to them
<didrocks> in background
<didrocks> during their meeting :p
<popey> they should put this on the projector https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Dc_one_1.svg
 * didrocks will build something soon at this pace :p
 * didrocks sends good vibes to his phone booting on image 128
<didrocks> ok trying now
<didrocks> image 128 broken
<didrocks> so closer and closer to unity-mir
 * didrocks now pass the image in rw
<didrocks> and revert unity-mir
 * sil2100 feels bad because it was him who pressed the release button on unity-mir
 * popey registers blamesil2100.com
 * didrocks registers blamesil2100.com
<sil2100> To my excuse I must add that no integration tests test this behavior!
<ogra_> didrocks, if it isnt unity-mir itself it might be libapplication-api ...
<popey> highfive!
<didrocks> popey: high five!
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> hahahaha
<popey> spooky!
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, let's try one by one
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> same image ...
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, I published unity-mir, platform-api and qtubuntu at the same time
<ogra_> right, likely one of these three
<didrocks> and unity-mir it is
<sil2100> :<
<didrocks> ricmm_: once you are back ^
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> sil2100: popey: can one of you confirm?
<sil2100> didrocks: let me rw my image and test
<popey> sure, what deb do I need?
<didrocks> sil2100: popey: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5434608/+files/libunity-mir1_0.2%2B14.04.20140108.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<popey> ta
<didrocks> only that one
<ogra_> libunity-mir1
 * didrocks reflash latest image and revert unity-mir
 * sil2100 reboots and tests
<popey> didrocks: confirmed #128 fixed with libunity-mir reverted
<didrocks> ok, I wonder if we shouldn't just revert it
<didrocks> with a manual upload
<popey> how big is the diff?
<sil2100> didrocks: Gerry mentioned that without unity-mir, the experience will be a bit broken for tablet users - if platform-api and qtubuntu remain
<sil2100> IIRC
<didrocks> sil2100: well, how was it in the latest promoted image?
<didrocks> sil2100: already broken or not?
<didrocks> popey: the only relevant diff is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/164
<didrocks> so quite massive
<sil2100> didrocks: in the promoted image there was no platform-api and qtubuntu - greyback mentioned that it's best to have all 3 or none
<sil2100> didrocks: we could check if reverting only unity-mir causes a big deal on the tablet or not
<didrocks> sil2100: so, we should revert the 3?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you check that?
<didrocks> and compare to latest promoted image?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, confirming - reverting unity-mir fixed the issue
<didrocks> on the tablet
<didrocks> great
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, don't have a tablet sadly! We will have to find someone with one
<sil2100> Last time I pestered balloons
<didrocks> ogra_: can you try that one on latest image? ^
 * didrocks sends emails and try reverting on latest image
<didrocks> (mako)
<sil2100> ogra_: could you downgrade only unity-mir on a tablet and see if it's breaking badly sidestage or anything else?
<didrocks> (compared to latest known experience)
<sil2100> It would be best to have greyback around :|
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> or we can be safer
<didrocks> revert the 3
<didrocks> and be done
<asac> i am pretty sure the sessions in CT are aligned around full hours
<asac> so in a few minutes ricmm_ and greyback might be able to talk to us :)
<asac> (or not)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, i have no tablet with working sidestage
<sil2100> 13:15 < greyback> sil2100: correct. unity-mir would need to released too, as without the experience is broken
<sil2100> This is what he told me some time ago
<didrocks> same here
<ogra_> well, my N10 is dead since a while, there definitely was no working sidestage with 121 which was the last image on it
<didrocks> I thought ogra_ had a N10
<didrocks> argh
 * ogra_ charges 
<didrocks> ok, let's revert all 3 of them
<didrocks> let me try that on latest image first
<sil2100> I remember balloons mentioned that sidestage with the latest packages worked good
<didrocks> popey: updating the bug? (if not done already) with right components and so on :)
<popey> i haven't
<popey> will do.
<didrocks> ok, confirming latest image + unity-mir revert = OK
<popey> am confirming that too
<popey> i think i broke launchpad
<popey> reassigned bug 1269414
<ubot5> bug 1269414 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "Sound is cut when another application is launched" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269414
<ogra_> my N10 is downloading
<didrocks> ogra_: don't bother, we are going to revert the 3 I guess
<didrocks> better to be on the safe side
<ev> didrocks: I empathise with the desire to have all hands on deck with manual testing, but do you absolutely need psivaa for this? I have him as vanguard trying to clean up the fallout from the DC power maintenance last night.
<didrocks> ev: I guess now that we identified the component, psivaa can go back to vanguard task
<didrocks> ev: however, as mentionned today in the meeting, training him to retrace dialer_app would be a nice asset for the future
<popey> didrocks: confirmed #131 with reverted libunity-mir 'fixes' the issue
<ev> didrocks: cheers!
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
 * didrocks runs some tests and then, go for reverting
<davmor2> didrocks: isn't there menat to be a permanent solution in place for persistence in apps so that other apps could utilise it?
<didrocks> davmor2: nothing yet, but it's planned AFAIK
<didrocks> davmor2: we have bigger fish first ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: okay I was wondering if it had landed and the app needed updating to use it :)  but no still needs the cowboy in place :(
<ogra_> davmor2, there is a whitelist in the platform api
<davmor2> it wasn't anything daft like the whitelist got blanked then was it?
<ogra_> probably
<ogra_> or the function it uses got non-functional
<didrocks> ok, reverting now
<didrocks> let's kick an image once published
<didrocks> sil2100: confirmed about webbrowser-app: one run, all passed
<ogra_> ah, finally the download is done here :P
 * ogra_ watches 131 install on his N10
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> the sidestage in 131 breaks input for me on N10
<ogra_> oh, no, it just needs really weird gestures
<ogra_> hmm, but doesnt accept taps in the app running in sidestage
<didrocks> unity-mir ready
<ogra_> so even if the revert breaks it, it seems to have never actually worked
<didrocks> qtubuntu ready
<didrocks> ogra_: well, I prefer to stay on the safe side and revert the whole set in lack of more expertise
<ogra_> aha
<ricmm_> dont revert
<ogra_> native apps work, webapps dont
<ricmm_> I'll fix, reverting is not always the answer :)
<sil2100> ricmm_: too late
<sil2100> ricmm_: it seems didrocks is already on the roll!
<didrocks> ricmm_: well, you aren't around, are you now?
<ricmm_> I was having lunch
<didrocks> I didn't dput, the whole thing is ready
<ricmm_> sure, this is me talking
<ricmm_> dont dput
<sil2100> Phew
<didrocks> ricmm_: ok, so you are looking right now? Can we have an ETA starting from where we will dput the revert? Remember that test results are coming 5h later, we don't want to loose another day
<didrocks> ricmm_: also, there are 2 additional commits in lp:unity-mir, are we sure they are safe?
<didrocks> seems they are
<ricmm_> they are
<ricmm_> give me an hour
<ricmm_> is that fine with you?
<didrocks> ricmm_: sounds good :)
<asac> ricmm_: how much time? 1h is fine i think, but didrocks to say
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> we all agree it's the right timeframe :)
<ogra_> heh, the sidestage is really weird
 * ogra_ fails to find an app that actually doesnt start in sidestage mode on N10
<ogra_> even the filemanager does ... even though it starts in a fullscreen size it jumps into the sidestage
<ricmm_> ogra_: who said sidestage was complete?
<ricmm_> been waiting on a ted release for a month
<ogra_> ricmm_, i didnt even know it was supposed to work
<ogra_> my N10 was on trusty ... not -proposed
<ricmm_> if you build trunk upstart-app-launch it will work with all apps the right way
<ogra_> seeing it for the first time
<ricmm_> oh
<ogra_> (in a semi working state)
<greyback> didrocks: hey, how am I blocking? What's wrong?
<didrocks> greyback: ricmm is on it, it's unity-mir, but his commit ;)
<greyback> didrocks: ah ok, let me know if I'm needed
<didrocks> greyback: ask directly to ricmm, but it's app lifecycle, I think he knows the ins and out of it :)
<davmor2> didrocks, asac, ogra_, popey: so that knock at the door will be my N4 \o/
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> davmor2: heh, congrats!
<greyback> didrocks: ack
 * popey hides in the bushes outside davmor2's house
<ricmm_> greyback: will need a review in a bit I guess
<didrocks> davmor2: but keep your maguro for dogfooding the next image
<greyback> ricmm_: am here
<didrocks> popey: you as well, be ready ^
<didrocks> popey: and don't find new bugs!
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> ;)
<popey> haha
<popey> muhahaha
<davmor2> oh it came with a case to that was unexpected
<didrocks> popey: that's… annoying :p
 * didrocks hugs popey, thanks for giving so much testing!
<popey> davmor2: added a manual test to the spreadsheet, leave music playing for a minute or so
<davmor2> didrocks: but finding bugs is what I do :P
<popey> np
<asac> davmor2: very good
<asac> finally you can see and test the real thing
<ogra_> lol
<popey> wise having a cover for the frictionless n4
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> dont put it on angled surfaces
<popey> surprised LG never tested "putting the phone down on something other than a perfectly flat surface"
<ogra_> 1° is enough to make it slide down and fall
<ogra_> mine sometimes only falls after 1-2h
 * ogra_ has cushions on the ground everywhere now :P
<popey> yeah, slowly creeping to the edge of the table when you're not looking
<ogra_> yep
 * popey imagines ogra_ lives in a hareem
<ogra_> lol, dont tell susie
<popey> ☻
<sil2100> I especially bought a sturdy case for my N4
<sil2100> After the story of popey's N4 which got devastated by a fall on the ground
<popey> heh
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, better than me ... i joked about him ... just to have a broken phone a week later
<ogra_> always pays back :)
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> popey, did you notice that the battery time got works on N4 or is my battery just wearing out ?
<ogra_> s/works/worse/
<popey> mine is almost always plugged in
<popey> so i don't notice
<ogra_> mine used to survive 1.5 days .... nowadays its less than a day
<ogra_> i usually find it dead in the morning
<sil2100> cihelp: dammit, intel hanged up again
<sil2100> psivaa: could you take a look at the intel machine on cu2d? It's hanged and blocking the whole line again
<psivaa> sil2100: which machine?
<psivaa> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> psivaa: qa-intel-4000
<psivaa> sil2100: why do you think it hung? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1197/console is progressing
<psivaa> and succeeded
<tsdgeos> guy
<tsdgeos> can anyone have a look at the autolander?
<tsdgeos> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-land/
<tsdgeos> seems there's lots of jobs waiting
<sil2100> psivaa: uuuh, wait, this looks different from what I saw - one moment
<sil2100> psivaa: aaaah! Ok, sorry, my bad then! It seems it's ok now
<psivaa> sil2100: no problem. may have been a test glitch
<psivaa> tsdgeos: looking at your issue btw now
<tsdgeos> psivaa: great, thanks!
<sil2100> popey: does sms messaging work for you on the latest image?
<popey> sil2100: i sent and received sms on #131
<popey> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<sil2100> hm, then there's something b0rken here on my device, probably need a re-flash
<popey> that spreadhseet is what davmor2 and I use to track manual dogfood/testing we do
<popey> if it's green, it worked
<popey> unusual, I know.
 * sil2100 bookmarks
<davmor2> sil2100: if it's red run we will be blaming you ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> is ps-generic-precise-amd64 offline? generic-land is stuck for a while now
<davmor2> popey: when you flash on the mako do you not get the robot?  or is that just on mine (is it special already :) )
<Saviq> psivaa, ↑↑
<popey> davmor2: i dont watch it tbh
<psivaa> Saviq: that's what im looking at now from tsdgeos req
<davmor2> popey: I normally keep an eye on it till the robot then I know there are no problems unless it is image related :)
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<Mirv> wondering first why builders seem busy, then noticing KDE 4.12.1
<Saviq> psivaa, ah thanks
<popey> davmor2: i think i see the robot briefly, but it spends way more time showing me the google logo
<ogra_> davmor2, you should get the robot with the progressbar and violet bg
<davmor2> ogra_: I got a blank screen
<ogra_> davmor2, make sure the device is not on 4.4 before installing though
<psivaa> tsdgeos: Saviq: that's online now. please check
<ogra_> else you get radio trouble
<tsdgeos> psivaa: awesome, thanks!
<davmor2> ogra_: man now I'm told
<Saviq> psivaa, yup, it's running, thanks
<psivaa> Saviq: tsdgeos: yw
<davmor2> ogra_: 4.4 or 4.4.2 or does it not matter?
<ogra_> with 4.4 (and above) a radio firmware is used that is not backwards compatible
<ogra_> i.e. does not work with our 4.2 stack
<davmor2> ogra_: ah not 4.4 misread it as 4.4  so I'm looking at 4.2.2 or 4.3 so I'll grab 4.2.2 as that should work fine on the 4.2 stack that we have right :)
<ogra_> yep
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks for the heads up :)
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ricmm_: any news?
<ricmm_> didrocks: being reviewed and tested
<didrocks> ricmm_: you ROCK!
<davmor2> ogra_: now I see the recovery mode that I didn't before and so will possibly see the robot too yay \o/
<ricmm_> didrocks: test with pkgs from https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity-mir/respect-lifecycle-stages/+merge/201913
<ricmm_> or whoever was testing
<ogra_> cool
<davmor2> yeap there he is I can ignore it now :)
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> ogra_: so it looks like the 4.4 stack might have updated gfx too then maybe being as the it didn't show before
<sil2100> ricmm_: testing that then in the meantime of the review
<ogra_> davmor2, yep, can well be
<ricmm_> thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, we should see the first 4.4 images some time next week ...
<ogra_> then this wont be an issue anymore
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay
<ogra_> didrocks, suggest him for the next awards ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: nobody ask me to suggest anyone. I'm not a manager :)
<ogra_> tell your mgr. then :)
 * sil2100 tests the new package
<sil2100> So far so good
<sil2100> didrocks, ricmm_: I confirm the branch fixes the issue with the screen fading and music stopping
<sil2100> So a +1 from me
<greyback> ricmm_: tested
<greyback> ricmm_: approved
<greyback> sil2100: +1 from me also, I've top approved it
<ogra_> yep, works fine here too
<ricmm_> didrocks: overshot by like 15 min
<ricmm_> darn
<didrocks> ricmm_: that's fine :)
<didrocks> thanks alot!
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> so, can you get it merged?
<didrocks> and sil2100, can you release it?
<davmor2> sil2100: what about if you open another app so the music player isn't in the forground
<davmor2> foreground even
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm assuming it will work but it is worth checking before it gets pushed :)
<ogra_> i think it is the same code path for both
<davmor2> ogra_: as I say I assume it will work
<davmor2> ogra_: however Assumption is the mother of all F*** ups
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> oh N4 I get screenshots  again Yay, it's the little things :)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> davmor2: that was the original bug report
<sil2100> davmor2: it works ;)
<Mirv> hmm, I wonder if something is wrong in PPA:s or PPA dependency setups. getting uninstallable packages for no reason (can be installed with same config locally)
<Mirv> eliminating more parameters now
<ogra_> argh !
<sil2100> Mirv: just like I had before, right?
<ogra_> my last update made the linker bug re-apper
<ogra_> sigh
 * ogra_ cant exec anything anymore 
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, actually. then I thought that maybe I did some package copying and deleting that messed up qt5-beta-proper, but now I'm getting similar elsewhere.
<Mirv> sil2100: so no I couldn't build in another PPA which had set up to build against qt5-beta2. I'll now try without the dependency.
<didrocks> sil2100: is is merged, what's the status?
<ogra_> grrr and i cant sudo to set the ld.so link
<sil2100> didrocks: it's merged
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, it seems we have some problems with nvidia now
<sil2100> didrocks: cu2d is having problems, nvidia otto machine is in some strange state and again blocking everything
<sil2100> psivaa: you think killing the job will do?
<sil2100> No time to loose, anyway it's taking AGES already
 * sil2100 kills the job
 * ogra_ sighs and reboots to initrd to hack around it 
<sil2100> I thought we're over with the times when one had to look at otto machines every 15 minutes to make sure nothing is broken
<sil2100> didrocks: should I stop all the cu2d jobs and force only unity-mir to be built and released?
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime I also looked into messaging-app, aaaand...
<sil2100> didrocks: messaging-app itself seems ok, but I noticed a problem (from my experiments it might not be related to daily-build)
<sil2100> didrocks: when installing messaging-app-autopilot, it seems that some of its dependencies break message sending and receiving
<didrocks> sil2100: it was already the case before?
<sil2100> didrocks: so, once I install messaging-app-autopilot, I cannot receive or send any messages - regardless of what version of messaging-app I have
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, I only tested that simply downgrading messaging-app and messaging-app-autopilot did not help, only a complete removal of messaging-app-autopilot and its dependencies (some ofono packages were there) helped
<sil2100> I'll try on stock messaging-app
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, it's the mock ofono
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> that's pitti's work
<didrocks> and yeah, on purpose :)
<ogra_> grmbl
<didrocks> sil2100: it's ofono-phonesim, right?
<didrocks> try installing it/removing it (but I don't think it's an issue ;))
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> A bit strange though, didn't expect my phone to be entirely useless after installing messaging-app-autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: try removing it
<didrocks> and keep us posted
<davmor2> sil2100: as I said I assumed it would but it is always worth checking :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I think I found an issue with accounts on the n4.  I setup u1 account to grab some click apps, I then went to add some more accounts and now accounts isn't opening everything else in settings opens fine just accounts that isn't, digging into some logs now
<ogra_> davmor2, not opening or only showing you the U1 account greyed out
<davmor2> ogra no opening
<ogra_> ah, k
<davmor2> ogra_: I click on accounts and nothing.  If I click on sounds it opens.
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> definitely works on 121 for me
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed it opened fine first time to add the u1 account for me on 131
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> my phone hangs hard
<ogra_> with half way swiped lock screen
<ogra_> grmbl
<ogra_> havent had that in months
<ogra_> and no adb either ... seems to actually hang hard
 * ogra_ reboots
<davmor2> ogra_: n4 or maguro if it is the latter it happens for me most days
<ogra_> n4
<ogra_> i'm used to maguro being crap :)
<ogra_> but my N4 is my private dogfood phone ... usually always on stable images
<ogra_> (after asac's change i will only have a single device for work *sniff*)
<ogra_> and the emulator makes my laptop hover on full fan speed
<davmor2> yeah maguro was my phone now n4 will be instead :D
<psivaa> sil2100: sorry, which nvidia machine?
<sil2100> psivaa: autopilot-nvidia - I cancelled the job and now currently there's nothing working on it
<psivaa> sil2100: ok, i am able to connect to it.
<sil2100> psivaa: I guess some test just caused autopilot to go crazy, you can see the logs here:
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=autopilot-nvidia/1197/console
<sil2100> psivaa: it seems compiz died...
<sil2100> psivaa: *** Error in `compiz': malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0b3045c8 *** <- doesn't look good
<psivaa> sil2100: righ, let me take a look at it in KVM
<psivaa> cjohnston: do you want to do this ^? or ok letting me do it
<psivaa> ?
<cjohnston> psivaa: if you have the history and want to, go for it
<psivaa> cjohnston: nothing much of a history, except sil2100's messages above
<davmor2> ogra_: think I found it TaskController::stop appId='online-accounts-ui' TaskController::stopApplication appId='online-accounts-ui' FAILED FAILED to ask Upstart to stop application 'online-accounts-ui' that would mean it is still up but not visible I guess right?  So just the system getting it's knickers in a twist right?
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> davmor2: just reproduced that in system settings, unity blew up
<popey> added ubuntu one, backed out, added evernote, backed out, now settings is just white for me
<ogra_> popey, try removing evernote ...
<ogra_> and see if it still happens then
<popey> the package or the account?
<davmor2> ogra_: I've been converted vim rocks, /online-accounts then n to find the faulty lines is blisteringly fast :)
<ogra_> ++
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> vim is love
<popey> killed settings and I can get back in now
<popey> i have an online-accounts whoppsie
<davmor2> popey: sounds like a different issue to mine
<popey> -typo
 * popey files a bug
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/appmenu-qt/disable_qt5/+merge/201931 <- please :)
 * davmor2 files a bug too
<sil2100> With cherries on top
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so platform stack is ready... the check job failed, but it seems nvidia is down (or being investigated) - it passed successfully on intel
<sil2100> didrocks: should I do a test-everything on my phone, or should we just push it out ASAP?
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 ;)
<didrocks> if (not more)
<sil2100> So, testing you mean?
<ogra_> syntax error: that was an or question ... cant answer with a boolean
<didrocks> yep ;)
<sil2100> ;D
<didrocks> ogra_: in python and javascript, implicit convertion works
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> Oh noes
<psivaa> sil2100: I've relaunched the nvidia job after reboot. the jobs appear progressing but has not reached the point where it failed earlier.
<psivaa> will soo how it goes
<psivaa> sil2100: and that has succeeded
<psivaa> not sure if we are letting a compiz issue slip through
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks for taking care of that, knowing our luck today it might have been a single 'issue' that's probably hard to reproduce
<sil2100> Not sure if we have even enough info to fill in a bug?
<psivaa> sil2100: yea.
<didrocks> sil2100: working? can we publish? ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, is that 131 ?
<ogra_> dashboard doesnt look so good for it
<didrocks> ogra_: the image isn't even kicked
<sil2100> didrocks: working, but there's sooo many AP tests to run that it'll still take a while ;)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> ogra_: as discussed this morning, ignore the webbrowser-app issues, it's flakyness
<didrocks> (confirmed here)
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> didrocks: so far unity8, uitk, gallery-app are fine - you want to publish now?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, no, only unity-mir
<didrocks> sil2100: the rest will be later on :)
<didrocks> but let's do 2 batches, the fix
<didrocks> image built
<didrocks> image promotion
<didrocks> and then, we'll look at what was planned for release
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, I mean, do you want me to publish unity-mir now that only partially all AP-suites I ran ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: since I assumed that I should run all AP tests
<sil2100> didrocks: (while that takes a loong time)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, better to run them all
<didrocks> sorry, I thought you talked about components to release ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: no no, just which test suites are done, since unity8 AP tests took a long time to complete
<sil2100> Now it's going smoothly forward
<didrocks> great
<davmor2> didrocks: right how we doing for image 132?
<didrocks> davmor2: well, sil2100 is running all AP tests before we publish the fix
<ogra_> davmor2, waiting for sil2100 to finish
<ogra_> then publish the fix .... wait til its through the infrastructure
<ogra_> ... build an image ... wait till dashboard picks up testing  ....
<davmor2> yay I got time to do other stuff then woohoo!
<ogra_> publish tomorrow morning (most likely)
<sil2100> Almost finished!
<davmor2> man the n4 is so much faster
<sil2100> One last click test doing
<ogra_> davmor2, its actually usable :)
<didrocks> davmor2: basically, I would say a couple of hour before the image is built
<davmor2>  /me hears the sound of a distant explosion, Karma teaching a sil2100 a valuable lesson, never say nearly finished, It's like going into a cellar in a horror film :)
<sil2100> ;_;
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, an ACK please! http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.2+14.04.20140116-0ubuntu1.diff
<cjwatson> sil2100: haven't reviewed it all, but Multi-Arch: same is definitely wrong there
<timp> davmor2: imagine that he said "almost finished, brb!"
<cjwatson> that's either foreign if you provide architecture-independent interfaces from that package (I think you do) or just leave it out otherwise
<timp> davmor2: it could be even worse, but let's not go there ;) http://scream.wikia.com/wiki/The_Rules
<sil2100> cjwatson: true!
<didrocks> yeah, not a multiarch dir
<cjwatson> also an unnecessary dot-only line in the package description
<cjwatson> nitpicks 'r' us
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> didrocks: should I fix that, rebuild and publish?
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't think we want to wait yet 2 hours for this. I would say prepare a MP with the fixes and we'll approve
<davmor2> timp: that's the end of the world and zombie apocalypse usually right, It'll finish when it's good and ready I find is a safe bet :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> cjwatson: if we propose that version, there is no side-effect (due to the multiarch mismatch), right?
<didrocks> publish*
<cjwatson> didrocks: I wouldn't like to guess
<cjwatson> didrocks: probably not serious if there are no dependencies on that package anywhere else, but it should still be fixed ASAP as it'll be confusing for anyone who does run into it while test-building
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, it's a new one and not installed yet, so hence the MP (and we have another release of unity-mir with a whole Mir stack coming)
 * sil2100 learned a lesson to first review the packaging diff and only then do the testing
<sil2100> didrocks, cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-mir/fix_multi-arch_tests/+merge/201946
<sil2100> Should I publish unity-mir?
<didrocks> sil2100: if all tests pass, please do
<didrocks> sil2100: can you fix the extra dot that cjwatson pointed out?
<sil2100> didrocks: I looked at that, but it's a bit consistent with their description style
<sil2100> didrocks: but I can change that
<didrocks> sil2100: tell us when you fixed them :)
<didrocks> but publish first!
<sil2100> didrocks: published! I'll remove the dot, but the description anyway would need to be tweaked
<sil2100> didrocks: and pushed a modification
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll release messaging-app once the image with unity-mir is kicked
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess get everything prepared
<didrocks> sil2100: disable build all
<didrocks> sil2100: and let's wait for test results before pushing more
<sil2100> didrocks: how can I disable build_all? SHould I go to build_all-head and press 'Disable project'?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: in proposed \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: in the description, I would add "test"
<didrocks> (in the short one)
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, good news, let's hope it builds on the missing archs quickly and get migrated ASAP
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed, tell me if it's better now
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, the push is not detected yet
<cjwatson> didrocks: missing archs> not relevant, unity-mir in trusty only has binaries for amd64 armhf i386
<cjwatson> I assume the rest will dep-wait or something but proposed-migration won't wait for them
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, it even doesn't wait for the run to complete and say "dep-wait"?
<cjwatson> no, proposed-migration doesn't look at LP build status at all
<didrocks> ah ok, just basing on the destination arch build status
<cjwatson> it only cares what binaries are in the two suites in the archive that it's comparing
<didrocks> ok, making sense
<didrocks> thanks for the precision
<cjwatson> with the exception of the autopkgtest stuff, the core of proposed-migration can run offline
<sil2100> didrocks: ... "has uncommitted changes", gosh
<cjwatson> not that we bother isolating it or anything, but as a rule of thumb :)
<sil2100> didrocks: now it should be good
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
 * sil2100 is slowly preparing for take off to practice
<sil2100> I'll be back around 20 though!
<didrocks> sil2100: approved, thanks :)
<mandel> vila, can you give me a hand in a blocking issue with CI failing?
<cjohnston> mandel: use the vanguard in the topic please
<vila> mandel: topic line mentioins doanac.. yeah, what cjohnston said ;)
<mandel> he, thx
<doanac> i'm here
<mandel> doanac, I've got a failing test in CI that makes no sense and is blocking a branch from landing and I'd like some feedback/help
<doanac> mandel: you have a link?
<mandel> doanac, the test uses http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qeventloop.html#exec to avoid the use of timeouts when waiting for a signal, for some reason the tests are perfectly fine on the developers machines and are failing on CI
<mandel> doanac, one sec and I'll get the failure link
<mandel> doanac, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci/166/console
<mandel> doanac, I'm really puzzled and I was wondering if you guys have seen something similar happening or if there is a env var we could set to skip those tests in CI but force them in the reviews
<doanac> fginther: you know if anything like that exists? ^
<mandel> doanac, we could set an env variable.. we used to have some tests that failed in jenkins in u1 back in the day
<mandel> doanac, it is really puzzling (the failure)
<doanac> mandel: what seems concerning is that it passes most of the time. seems like the test could be flaky?
<cjwatson> 1/wg 112
<cjwatson> sigh
<mandel> doanac, is a new test and it passes all the time my machine and others but fails on Jenkins, I have increased the timeout added a QEventLoop to block until the signal is executed etc.. and nothing
<mandel> doanac, the test is very reliable on the desktop
<didrocks> unity-mir published
<didrocks> kicking an image build
<ogra_> \o/
<fginther> mandel, when you test locally, are you doing a package build (i.e. pbuilder or sbuild)?
<mandel> fginther, no, there I'm just doing a qmake && make && make check
<mandel> fginther, I can try with pbuilder if you want but that should not be an issue, should it?
<fginther> mandel, it shouldn't, but it might be worth a data point
<mandel> fginther, I'll give it a go, more info never hurts
<fginther> mandel, I'll try one locally as well
<mandel> fginther, there are no build instructions, you can do a bzr pull; mkdir build; cd build; qmake ../download-manager.pro and then make && make check
<mandel> fginther, I should add a bug about that missing :-/
<fginther> thx
<fginther> mandel, is that test trying to download "http://www.python.org/ftp/python/3.3.3/Python-3.3.3.tar.xz" ?
<mandel> fginther, no, it just uses that url as example, no requests are done
<mandel> fginther, is just testing the callback execution
<mandel> very very unit test
<fginther> mandel, does it use any sockets?
<mandel> fginther, uses dbus
<fginther> mandel, and your tests start a dbus process?
<mandel> fginther, you are scaring me a little because I'm writing integration tests that will do request to localhost after the test case starts a simple http server (python) would that be an issue?
<mandel> fginther, this tests precisely do not but in the future they will
<fginther> I asked about the URL, because firewall rules prevent access to everything not on a whitelist
<fginther> so python.org would be blocked
<mandel> fginther, then it is not an issue, I do not perform request outside, is just and example of an url
<fginther> launchpad is not blocked if you need a URL source
<fginther> got it
<cjwatson> relying on any external site is a bad idea for reliability though
<cjwatson> even launchpad
<mandel> cjwatson, is not relying, could have been http://example.com it does rely on the fact that it is a well formed url
<fginther> mandel, do any of the working tests use dbus?
<mandel> fginther, no, they do not
<fginther> mandel, what about these messages: CRITICAL - Could not register service QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported", "Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11")
<cjwatson> mandel: right, I was replying to fginther
<fginther> cjwatson, in that case I agree :)
<cjwatson> (I actually think that any example URLs *should* be in example.com or similar - there's an RFC for this)
<mandel> fginther, yes, that does not look good at all :-/
<mandel> fginther, and is going to be a PITA because I have lots of integration tests in future branches that use dbus to test the entire "stack"
<mandel> :-/
<fginther> mandel, if you need x or dbus for testing, the test need to start these services themselves (i.e. using xvfb or something)
<cjwatson> RFC2606
<mandel> fginther, well, In the integration tests I start the dbus process directly, therefore I don't think it should be an issue, nevertheless this tests are nto affected by that
<mandel> fginther, this guys are just waiting for a qt signal to be emitted and for some reason they are failing
<fginther> mandel, but it sounds like the missing $DISPLAY could be a problem
<fginther> ?
<mandel> fginther, I'll do something, I'll change the test to have the daemon started even if it is not needed and that way we can see if it works :)
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, landing report before meeting ??
<mandel> fginther, worst case scenario we learn is not an issue
<didrocks> ogra_: well, there is no surprise in what we'll announce (and the meeting will be short, no robert, no ken…)
<fginther> yep
<ogra_> ah, k
<didrocks> ogra_: so, getting ahead a little bit (it was more to update people)
 * ogra_ goes upstairs 
<didrocks> plars: coming?
<plars> didrocks: trying to, browser problem, one sec
<didrocks> oki ;)
<plars> wow, I think I have it going
<plars> cool, I got an image out at the end!
<plars> no glance yet, just local for debugging
<plars> but all the rabbit stuff worked
<plars> now it's processing all the backlog of crap I sent it
<plars> heh
<plars> which is good, it'll go through multiple times :)
<plars> one hitch I hit - I need an extra debian package installed. I'd hope there's some way to specify that in the charm?
<plars> I need qemu-utils
<didrocks> davmor2: hey
<plars> ah
<plars> wrong line
<didrocks> davmor2: so, image 132 is going to be published in like 30 minutes
<davmor2> yeah
<didrocks> can you do a dogfooding run on maguro?
<didrocks> and please send me an email with +1/-1 ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap
<didrocks> so that I know how my day will start…
<didrocks> that + AP tests ;)
<didrocks> thanks davmor2!
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries :)
<popey> oh, we can come down from DEFCON1 now!
<popey> oh, we did
<popey> phew
 * didrocks can't wait for DEFCONF0 :p
<didrocks> ahah
<kenvandine> ricmm, are you going to add ual to landing asks?  should i?
<kenvandine> ricmm, i'm going to need the new api soon
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<popey> davmor2: initial dogfooding seems good for me on mako
<davmor2> popey: maguro just rebooting
<popey> kk
<fginther> mandel, I can reproduce the test failures by running "make check" from an ssh session (which removes all of the DISPLAY and DBUS related env)
<davmor2> popey: how many music tracks do you have on the phone?  what happen on the home page if you expand the music section?
<plars> so far, so good on the automated tests, but it's not very far in - we are past the webbrowser tests on both though
<popey> davmor2: not many, crash
<popey> known bug, been there a long while
<popey> davmor2: see bug links in column Y
<davmor2> popey: cool I need to try it on my maguro I've not experienced it before but I'm just waiting for it to get a location :)
<popey> davmor2: for location i tail /var/log/syslog and make sure I see location reporting number of satellites it can see
<popey> i dont wait for a full lock
<popey> it takes aaaaaages
<popey> and you have to hang out the window to get ~21 satellites
<davmor2> I just sit it by the window for 7-11 minutes but I like to be sure it actually gets a fix rather than just picking up satellites as the 2 don't equate to the same thing ;)
<davmor2> popey: the fact you can't use maps.google.com to do anything is besides the point
<popey> hah
<popey> OSM!
<davmor2> popey: maps.google.com open it try typing in a destination
<davmor2> rsalveti: do you happen to know what triggers maliit?  if you goto maps.google.com in the browser and click on destination the keyboard never appears, I'm trying to figure if it is the browser to blame, maliit or maliit not triggered due to a missing tag in the browser element.
<popey> davmor2: 132 good from your side?
<davmor2> popey: yeap did you not get the email I'm sure I added you to it :)
<popey> i did!
<popey> sorry
<popey> nice one dude!
<jdstrand> fyi, apparmor/dbus is put ON HOLD, but all testing done. I'll keep an eye on the spreadsheet
<fginther> mandel, ping
<robru> if anybody sees this, please ping me (i'm testing something)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> robotfuel: I see you
<plars> robotfuel: sorry, misfire
<plars> robru: I see you
<robru> plars, great, thanks
<robotfuel> heh :D
<sergiusens> plars, what is this, avatar?
<sergiusens> :-)
<plars> sergiusens: heh, I wonder if I made him look behind him when he got that message
<plars> awtocomplete fail
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-17
<thomi> fginther: got a second?
<thomi> cihelp: The trusty autopilot CI runners seem to have a version of 'dot' installed that doesn't support PNG: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-trusty-amd64-ci/125/console
<thomi> which is causing all our builds to fail
<thomi> but I've checked, and the version of dot i have installed on my trusty machine supports dot just fine
<thomi> err, 'supports PNG'
<thomi> I wonder if someone could take a looksie for me please?
<fginther> thomi, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-trusty-amd64-ci/125/console is a pbuilder job, it's pulling in graphviz_2.36.0-0ubuntu1 as a build dependency
<thomi> fginther: hmmm, I just did a dist-upgrade, and I have an older version O.0
<thomi> maybe I missedsomething
<fginther> thomi, does it also need cairo or gd installed to do the rendering: http://www.graphviz.org/doc/info/command.html
<fginther> thomi, it's a little unclear if graphviz supports png natively
<thomi> fginther: maybe that changed in trusty? In the past it just worked
<thomi> I'm just trying to get the same version on my laptop
<fginther> thomi, gotta go again, I'll try to check back in a little later
<thomi> fginther: ok, thanks for your help
<thomi> fginther: it seems that you must run 'dot -c' as root before you can use dot in trusty. Why that's not done in the package scripts, I have no idea
<veebers> thomi: that sounds like a bug to me
<thomi> indeeed
<thomi> fginther: for when you get back, I have a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphviz/+bug/1270025
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270025 in graphviz (Ubuntu) "graphviz package does not configure plugins" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> fginther: is it possible to hack together a solution until that gets resolved? Otherwise we can't merge anything  into AP :-/
<veebers> thomi: that graphiz issue also affects the ppas builder: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162686744/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.autopilot_1.4%2B14.04.20131125bzr410trusty0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<thomi> it'll affect everyone who uses graphviz as a build-dep I guess
<fginther> thomi, how critical is the use of graphviz? even if we hacked in a hook script to enable the plugin in CI, you wouldn't be able to build in a ppa
<thomi> fginther: well, it's needed to build the docs. It's not critical that it gets fixed *today*, but it is critical that it gets fixed soon... before the 1.4 release anyway
<thomi> fginther: I mean, in the interim, we could just disable the doc building
<thomi> or pre-render those graphics
<thomi> but this seems to me like a packaging bug
<fginther> thomi, I would recommend disabling the doc in the packaging, these kind of things 'usually' get fixed after a few days
<thomi> fginther: do we need to disable the automatic doc uploading to maitri job? I don't want the docs to dissapear from the website in the mean time
<fginther> thomi, yes, probably a safe thing to do
<thomi> fginther: this doesn't have to be done today - I'm about to EOD, so it must be *super* late for you. Perhaps you can touch base with jfunk and/or pitty tomorrow?
<fginther> thomi, sure thing
<thomi> thanks an
<thomi> *man
<ricmm> morning
<ricmm> promoting time!
<didrocks> ricmm: yeah, email sent! :)
<didrocks> Mirv: not sure to understand the ppa issue, it's in Qt5, right, not telepathy-ofono?
<ricmm> oops what happened with the latest image
<ricmm> theres a browser crasher
<didrocks> ricmm: well, I don't care for now, only 132 exits to my eyes (kidding)
<ricmm> ok
<didrocks> ricmm: webbrowser-app: great chance it's flakyness: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140117.changes
<ricmm> probably
<ricmm> but the crashed process was maliit
<ricmm> so, weird
<didrocks> ricmm: yeah, I'll add to the list of things to retrace/look at
<didrocks> ricmm: who is our maliit contact now?
<ricmm> thats in process of being shaped ;)
<ricmm> so just ping bill
<didrocks> ok ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: just that the PPA:s are broken at the moment and rebuilds give strange errors. but it seems better now when I do it in a separate PPA.
<Mirv> but I should have the build going soon now that I can look at the landing asks preparations too
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> do you guys know if ubuntu-system-settings is under autolanding?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/test_qpa/+merge/201943 was approved 15 hours ago
<tsdgeos> and not yet autolanded
<didrocks> Mirv: great
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's following the new process
<didrocks> tsdgeos: you need to get the lander, which is seb
<didrocks> who*
<didrocks> (it's the only one beta-tested)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i need to get a lander for a 1 line fix in a cmake file?
<tsdgeos> is that going to scale?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: well, or wait for him directly, he's reviewing all MP regularly
<didrocks> tsdgeos: that's what the lander is doing, responsible for trunk
<didrocks> and things land in trunk only when in ubuntu
<tsdgeos> ok
<didrocks> so, no change for you :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'll let you do the prodding since this is one of the things that is delaying 5.2
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok.
<popey> Happy Friday everyone!
<sil2100> Happy Friday popey!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> geez ... why do my ears ring ...
<ogra_> didrocks, i assume you want 132 ? :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I do want it!
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<sil2100> didrocks: morning!
<sil2100> didrocks: can we push publish buttons already? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I was thinking you would come back after your training yesterday, can you handle the components before the meeting ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, on it
<didrocks> as per my modules
<didrocks> sil2100: for things that could have been published, I've already done so
<didrocks> see landing asks
<psivaa> didrocks: maguro results for 133 is not yet available, the install job had failed on phablet-network setup. rerunning it to see if that's reproducible
<ogra_> and done ...
<ogra_> === Image 132 promoted ===
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I misunderstood the e-mail, I understood "we'll publish it in the morning" in the way that I should publish it in the morning, not that you would do it instead - I'll publish then what I can now
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, publication will be in the morning :)
<didrocks> sil2100: just prepare for publication :p
<didrocks> sil2100: robru updated the status to tell "you can publish"
<didrocks> what I did for his components
<didrocks> (mathieu as well)
<sil2100> didrocks: right, then I did the wrong thing, I thought that I should prepare everything and publish myself in the morning when green light is given ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: the email was "prepare in advance" ;)
<didrocks> so that we can move on other tasks
<sil2100> didrocks: I publish messaging-app and unity-* bits now then
<didrocks> ah, you tested them?
<didrocks> (if so, all is good, I was just missing the ack on the landing ask sheet ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, messaging-app I did before practice, and unity- after I got back
<sil2100> :<
<didrocks> perfect!
<sil2100> Since I thought I will be doing the publishing ;)
<didrocks> we didn't loose much then, as we wait for maguro's results before kicking a new image
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACKs needed:
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: joining?
<didrocks> popey: ?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mediascanner2_0.99+14.04.20140117-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-mediascanner_0.2+14.04.20140117-0ubuntu1.diff
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! We have a small 'issue' - there is a unity-scope-mediascanner package in the archive for powerpc, but the new versions cannot be built for powerpc anymore
<sil2100> cjwatson: since there was a change of the backend and now some qt5 deps are required
<sil2100> cjwatson: what should we do? Would it be possible to remove unity-scope-mediascanner powerpc from the archive?
 * popey tries to remember to mute his mic before shouting "have a good weekend" to visitors
<sil2100> ;)
<mandel> fginther, sorry, It was to late in my timezone, let me know when ever you are around
<cjwatson> sil2100: give me a minute to investigate, but probably
<cjwatson> sil2100: nothing depends on it on powerpc, so sure.  I won't do it until the new version is uploaded though
<davmor2> didrocks: Happy Friday!!!!
<didrocks> davmor2: happy Friday!
<didrocks> ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you! After the meeting now I'll do the publishing of the new package :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I've not looked at the failures for maguro automation yet.  balloons asked me to look at the clock to see if it was a similar issue to the calendar so I'll be doing that when I get back in about an hours time, so if there were any I'll have a dig into them.
<didrocks> davmor2: great! (sorry was in meeting), I think the maguro failures were ok (see my email)
<sil2100> ogra_: u-s-c should be in proposed soon
<ogra_> it already is
<ogra_> just saw the mail, thanks !
<timp> cjwatson: remember that weird autolanding failure some days ago? Seems like it came back in a different MR https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-touch/2257/console
<mandel> ev, I was talking yesterday with fginther regarding some failing tests in CI, we though it could be because a dbus daemon was not being started. I have pushed a branch that start a dbus process per test in a test case. Right now, while the daemon process is correctly executed in a desktop machine in Jenkins it takes longer than 120s and the timeout is reached. Is there a way to fix this? or at least look closer in
<mandel> to the issue
<timp> mandel: can that be the problem here also? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4710/
<timp> mandel: in the test logs I see dbus issues  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 299, in _get_dbus_addresses_from_search_parameters
<timp>     % return_code
<timp> but perhaps the crash logs give more useful information for you?
<mandel> timp, hm.. interesting, cause my tests also fail and are using QDbus and not python and I get a similar warning : CRITICAL - Could not register service QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported", "Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11"
<ev> mandel: does your test work if you remove the X session and DBus variables before starting it? That is, if you log into your system without spawning a desktop session, like via SSH?
<timp> mandel: the failures may not be consistent.
<fginther> mandel, I was able to reproduce the test failures
<timp> mandel: see this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<timp> mandel: I got the same fails several times there, and then suddenly autolanding did work once
<ev> mandel: fginther had said the following about this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/103104/
<mandel> fginther, awesome! tell me how?
<ev> oh hai fginther :)
<ev> I'll leave you to it
 * mandel reads
<davmor2> didrocks: so it looks like clock app and calendar are both suffering from a similar fate in that at some point in the tests the app isn't fully closed before it is tried to be opened confusing the hell out of the system and locking the app up.
<fginther> mandel, I did this two different ways, the first was to run the tests from an ssh session, which removes all of the X and DBUS environment variables inherited from xterm or gnome term
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, can be linked to the other issue you are seeing I guess on maguro with app not starting
<mandel> fginther, hm.. ok, makes sense, I now need to know how to deal with this case
<mandel> :-/
<mandel> fginther, thx for taking a look while I EOD!
<cjwatson> timp: sorry, I actually don't know why you're asking me about this :)
<fginther> mandel, the second method was to just unset these environment variables: DISPLAY, and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<cjwatson> timp: I'd suggest asking somebody in CI
<fginther> timp, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-touch/2257/console contains a qmlscene crash
<davmor2> didrocks: daft as it sounds is it worth doing something like tearDown: if os.(call I've forgotten)[2]==maguro wait 5 seconds
<timp> cjwatson: iirc, you were the lucky one to say anything when I first asked about it ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: should be in autopilot maybe
<timp> cjwatson: and I have no idea who I should be asking
<didrocks> davmor2: mind talking to your QA folks? ;)
<cjwatson> timp: I think whatever I said must have been a drive-by comment on some particular bit of it - I'm afraid I don't know how to deal with autolanding/autopilot etc. failures in general, it's not my field
<timp> cjwatson: okay. no problem :)
<didrocks> timp: if you think it's autopilot, you should ping QA I guess, if you think it's the CI infra, you should ping the vanguard listed in /topic
<fginther> timp, greyback looked at the last qmlscene crashing problem I saw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1262982, maybe he can look at this too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in Mir "Random mir failures running unity8 shell during AP tests [Mir throws exception: what(): error during hwc set()]" [High,Triaged]
<timp> didrocks, fginther ok, thanks
<timp> ev: do you know if this can be an CI infra problem? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4710/
<timp> ev: I saw the same (or similar?) this week several times in this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<timp> ev: but at some point autolanding did work (I don't know why it first did not pass and then it did)
<Mirv> didrocks: the UI toolkit flaky maguro test is supposed to be linked to ubuntu-keyboard bug that got a fix yesterday in trunk
<didrocks> Mirv: ah excellent, will we have a landing ask for it?
<ev> hmm
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: btw, force_rebuild in the build job is doing the skip check
<didrocks> (skip version check)
<didrocks> in citrain
<didrocks> I removed the option at the time so that it's easier to understand
<Mirv> greyback: could you get ubuntu-keyboard to landing asks in case the trunk would be ready?
<greyback> Mirv: the fix landed, so yeah it can be released.
<ev> god these tests are noisy
<greyback> kgunn: can you add ubuntu-keyboard to the landing ASKs list please?
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<fginther> timp, again https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4710/ has a qmlscene crash, I would ask unity8 and/or mir team for assistance. I could be another case of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1262982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262982 in Mir "Random mir failures running unity8 shell during AP tests [Mir throws exception: what(): error during hwc set()]" [High,Triaged]
<timp> fginther: ok
<timp> greyback / Saviq ^ does one of you have an idea? If you want more information or I should test something let me know
<greyback> timp: sorry there's nothing more I can help with on that, it's lower level than I
<timp> greyback: okay. do you think it is a Mir thing? So I should find someone in the Mir team?
<Saviq> timp, yeah, #ubuntu-mir
<Saviq> timp, they'll at least know what that error means
<ev> fginther: ah, too fast for me. I was just going to point at that :)
<timp> Saviq, greyback okay thanks
<Mirv> greyback: thanks
<greyback> Mirv: it's in the ask sheet now
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> popey, this probably needs retesting https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/ ; I did not test on the latest and greatest
<popey> ack
<sergiusens> mandel, ev are you using the dbus-test-runner?
<sergiusens> fginther, ^^
<mandel> sergiusens, no, I'm just running a special daemon that allows extra features for testing like forcing dbus errors
<dobey> sil2100: can you trigger daily ppa build of unity-scope-click? a branch was landed that set G_MESSAGES_DEBUG so we can maybe get some more info from lp about what is failing
<sil2100> dobey: sure
<dobey> thanks
<sil2100> josepht, cihelp: hi! When running stacks in cu2d I noticed that the otto nvidia machine (autopilot-nvidia) fails strangely, cannot find any containers:
<sil2100> josepht, cihelp: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/1204/label=autopilot-nvidia/console
<cjohnston> sil2100: please don't use cih... when there is a vanguard
<josepht> sil2100: looking
<sil2100> cjohnston: ACK, need to remember that
<sil2100> didrocks: are you around for some packaging ACKs?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, 1€ each ack, 10€ for 15 (group price ;))
<sil2100> :O That's a rip off!
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> use the discount label!
<sil2100> didrocks: aaaactually I found a minor thing in the packaging diff, but you decide if it's a blocker... so the diffs:
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_process-cpp_0.0.1+14.04.20140117-0ubuntu1.diff <- this one seems ok
<sil2100> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_1.0.0+14.04.20140117-0ubuntu1.diff <- a big change, they're changing from the header-only approach to a real library - but the descriptions need updating, as they still state: "header-only dbus-binding..."
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, there are some 0replaceme? It's like my sedding wasn't working anymore?
<sil2100> hmmmmm, right, didn't notice that one! hm, it's been a while we had a symbols diff
<didrocks> sil2100: nack on second
<didrocks> sil2100: dbus-cpp is in main, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: right
<didrocks> libprocess-cpp-dev is in universe
<didrocks> and I stopped there
<didrocks> libproperties-cpp-dev as well
<sil2100> I wonder why dbus-cpp is in main?
<sil2100> The only package that uses it is ubuntu-location-service as a build dep, which is universe
<sil2100> This only causes trouble..!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, not sure what you are basing your statement
<didrocks> music-hub and platform-api are depending on it
<didrocks> and platform-api is in main
<didrocks> and anyway, in the end, we want everything we produce Touch with in main
<ogra_> not "in the end"
<ogra_> before trusty gets released :)
<cjwatson> so we should MIR process-cpp, then ...
<sil2100> Right, rdepends is not really reliable as far as build-deps go
<didrocks> ogra_: well, that would be ideal, you are more opptimistic than I am :)
<ogra_> MIR'ing packages is a discussion point for the sprint
<sil2100> Indeed, at least it gives me time to fix the descriptions and maybe examine the symbols mystery
<didrocks> sil2100: it is, but use -r
<ogra_> iirc it is on the agenda
<didrocks> oopss,
<didrocks> -b
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> for build-deps
<cjwatson> if you're using reverse-depends(1), yes
<cjwatson> sil2100 might have meant apt-get rdepends
<didrocks> oh, possibly, yeah
<sil2100> Now that's much better, yeah
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> sil2100: getting tvoss filing the MIR
<didrocks> ?
<sil2100> Let me take a look into process-cpp deps and try MIR'ing it
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: that's when I'm thinking "poor mterry" :p
<sil2100> He's out right now, might be back later but he's nearing his EOD I guess
<didrocks> ogra_: as I NEWed most of them, I refuse to MIR those
<didrocks> it would be "acking and reacking"
<didrocks> better to have a second opinion
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i hope we can temporary "staff up" the MIR team ... thus the topic at the sprint
<didrocks> ogra_: I requested that in April 2013 and again in August to prepare that topic
<didrocks> no action…
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> or no victim found :p
 * didrocks looks at ogra
<didrocks> hum… ;)
<ogra_> we'll see :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so we'll have to MIR process-cpp and properties-cpp - process-cpp is MIR clean in deps, but properties-cpp needs lcov to be in main as well - but lcov is a small package
<didrocks> sil2100: I think tvoss is removing lcov from everywhere
<didrocks> look at the recent packaging diff
<sil2100> didrocks: then I'll poke him about that one if he's still around, maybe he'll do it for properties-* as well
<didrocks> yep
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> hmm
<didrocks> cyphermox: coming?
<didrocks> plars:  ^
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<plars> didrocks: when I try to join it says "the party's over, but you can start a new one"
<didrocks> plars: some people got that in the past
<didrocks> plars: click on starting a new one
<robru> plars, in my experience if you just click 'start a new one' it works
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can release calendar-app btw :)
<didrocks> balloons:  ^
<balloons> :-)
<sil2100> dobey: any luck with the FTBFS in unity-scope-click? I see some more debugging output now
<dobey> sil2100: no. unfortunately it just says it timed out. i'm looking at the code to figure out why it would time out, though
<fginther> sil2100, the otto issue should be resolved, can you try a new build?
<sil2100> kenvandine, robru, cyphermox: ^ does anyone of you guys need a particular stack rebuilt?
<kenvandine> sil2100, nope
<sil2100> Since we'd like to check if the nvidia machine is back online
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, once you will be back: I assigned one landing to you! ;)
<sil2100> fginther: thanks! I'll try running any stack then ;)
<cyphermox> ok
<dobey> sil2100: figured out what is causing the failure. trying to fix it now. wish my bug report against CI would get fixed to catch these things :)
<sil2100> dobey: hah, excellent, thanks! Out of curiosity, what bug would that be?
<dobey> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1262863
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262863 in Ubuntu CI Services "Tests allowed to access network in builds on Jenkins" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> balloons, already did a while ago
<robru> sil2100, oh, I already rebuilt some stacks that I needed...
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend everyone!
<sergiusens> robru, can we daily release goget-ubuntu-touch?
<sergiusens> shouldn't be affecting the touch images yet!
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, it's already set up for that in the misc stack, but the thing is that actually for a long time now there is no such thing as daily_release...
<sergiusens> robru, heh; well whatever the name is now; can we get it released ;-)
<sergiusens> and I'll join the bandwagon
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> sergiusens, i just released it recently, are you saying it needs a new release now?
<sergiusens> robru, yup; to get the nice EDGE skin for the emulator and to fix a dependency
<sergiusens> 3 merges iirc
<robru> sergiusens, ok
<sergiusens> yup, 3 it is https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk
<robru> sergiusens, ok, it's building.
<sergiusens> ty
<dobey> robru, kenvandine: can one of you trigger daily ppa build of unity-click-scope again please?
<dobey> err, unity-scope-click even
<robru> dobey, ok
<dobey> thanks
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-12
<imgbot> === IMAGE 63 building (started: 20150112-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 191 building (started: 20150112-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 63 DONE (finished: 20150112-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/63.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 191 DONE (finished: 20150112-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/191.changes ===
<bzoltan> robru: if you still here :) Mirv will not be around for three weeks
<robru> bzoltan: ah but sil should be back today ;-) what's up?
<bzoltan> robru:  his family income per capital just got reduced by about 27%
<robru> bzoltan: I hope that's a euphemism for "having a child" because otherwise that sounds like a really shitty pay cut...
<bzoltan> robru:  as his manager I can ensure that his pay did not change :D
<robru> bzoltan: who are we talking about? I thought steve was sil's manager?
<bzoltan> robru:  Ohh ... Mirv is reporting to me
<robru> ah
<robru> bzoltan: so what can I do for you? I don't see anything to do in the dashboard
<bzoltan> robru:  nothing right now :) I just informed you. I will have two landings today .. both vivid and RTM... hopefully. The silo1 in both. But RTM needs QA signoff and the vivid needs some testing
<robru> bzoltan: OK, I'm eoding now, but sil should be around shortly to publish stuff
<sil2100> Morning
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone reconfigure the silo for line 30 in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure!
<sil2100> Reconfiguring
<tvoss> sil2100, welcome back and a happy new year :)
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks :) Is that silo 20 that you want reconfigured?
<tvoss> sil2100, silo 10 it is
<tvoss> sil2100, should become an rtm silo
<sil2100> Ah, so it's line 21 then
<sil2100> tvoss: hm, ok, so in this case we need to free this silo and re-assign it, as only this way we can change the target series
<sil2100> tvoss: is that ok?
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, reassigned - just be aware that you already have a location-service rtm silo in 005
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ indeed, please do :)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Love RTM fixes :)
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned
<Saviq> sil2100, o/ welcome back!
<Saviq> sil2100, the spreadsheet doesn't look good (yet?)
<sil2100> hmm, the spreadsheet never looks good! And it's really slow
<Saviq> ok let's see if it gets up to speed soon
<sil2100> I would decrease the update timers a bit, but now that we have more silos than before it might again just die and race a lot
 * ogra_ yawns
<Saviq> ogra_, welcome back :)
<ogra_> hey hey ... happy new year :)
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like the last system-settings upload broke 120 tests on RTM
<sil2100> Happy new year indeed
<sil2100> ogra_: when was the system-image upload?
<sil2100> Damn, my commitlogs are broken again, crap
<ogra_> bah
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - hey long time :)
<ogra_> yeah, 4 weeks :)
<ogra_> feels like it was last year though
<brendand> ogra_, it was :)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Ah... I see why commitlogs broke, of course
<sil2100> Out of disk space again...
<tvoss> trainguards, can I haz silo for line 52, please?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure! We have a meeting now, so will assign once it's over
<tvoss> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> tvoss: wow, another location-service silo? ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<tvoss> sil2100, got some fixes staged, landing one by one
<sil2100> hm, btw. I still don't see this bug as approved by the product team
<sil2100> I'll assign it but make sure you push them to review it
<pstolowski> trainguards, hello, may i ask for reconfiguring of silo rtm 11 (added MP from another project, my attempt to reconfig failed)
<pstolowski> ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure thing :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: reconfigured
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<popey> davmor2: have updated http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppManualTesting for latest tests for search
<davmor2> popey: yeah it'll be me testing latter on I'll give you a ping after lunch when I start on it
<popey> davmor2: awesome, thanks. If you see I missed any test cases let me know and I'll add them. want to make it as comprehensive as possible.
<davmor2> popey: will do
<popey> ta
<sil2100> zbenjamin, bzoltan: I'm trying to assign a silo for you right now but seem to be encountering some problems, in the middle of debugging those now
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok, see the problem
<sil2100> zbenjamin, bzoltan: could anyone of you re-submit and re-approve the https://code.launchpad.net/~binli/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lp1409596/+merge/246089 merge? Currently it's targetting lp:ubuntu/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu which is not your trunk, it's the distro branch
<brendand> sil2100, can you get me the last version of system-settings?
<brendand> sil2100, i'll try reverting it now
<zbenjamin> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> brendand: you mean, you want the last working (non broken) version of u-s-s?
<brendand> sil2100, well just the previous version
<sil2100> brendand: well, it seems there have been multiple releases since image #186 when autopilot broke
<sil2100> 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 is the version pre-#186, I can fetch you the packages for that
<brendand> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717897/
<zbenjamin> sil2100: i changed line 53 to target the correct version
<zbenjamin> sil2100: uh something is wrong
<zbenjamin> sil2100: we remove that mp
<zbenjamin> sil2100: i completely removed it now
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: sil2100: let's just reject that MR ..
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i just set it to "needs fixing"
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: and removed it from the lnading
<sil2100> zbenjamin, bzoltan: so you don't need it in this landing?
<sil2100> Ok, let me assign then now
<zbenjamin> sil2100: no it can wait till its fixed
<zbenjamin> sil2100: thx :)
<sil2100> yw :)
<davmor2> popey: just signed into instagram and facebook on 191 I photos for both :)
<popey> ☹
<popey> #191?
 * sil2100 goes to lunch
<davmor2> popey: latest rtm image
<popey> hm
<popey> davmor2: Dispatching search: "com.canonical.scopes.instagram_instagram" "" ""
<popey> file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/CardTool.qml:179:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<popey> i get that in my unity8-dash.log
<davmor2> popey: one for cwayne when he gets up then
<popey> yeah
<popey> thanks for checking
<davmor2> popey: no worries moving onto Music app after Lunch
<popey> ta
<rsalveti> ogra_: happy new year :-)
<popey> Chinese new year already? ☻
<ogra_> rsalveti, same to you !
<cwayne> davmor2: changelog sent :)  sorry if its late, was a bit sick friday :/
<popey> cwayne: *pounce*
<davmor2> cwayne: poor excuse ;)  I can look at it latter :)
<popey> cwayne: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-12-130210.png
<popey> cwayne: Dispatching search: "com.canonical.scopes.instagram_instagram" "" ""
<popey> cwayne: file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/CardTool.qml:179:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<popey> i do have an account setup, but it doesnt seem to work
<cwayne> popey: that's an old version, if you go into system settings -> accounts -> instagram, is the scope checked off to grant access?
<popey> cwayne: scope not listed
<popey> cwayne: I'm on the very latest image
<popey> cwayne: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-12-130616.png
<cwayne> latest promoted or latest -proposed
<cwayne> also, what does account-console list show
<cwayne> i think this is another instance of stuff getting borked when i had to move the account-plugin into the same click to make sure that it could get into the store
<popey> i am on proposed
<popey> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<cwayne> popey: try running this then rebooting: adb shell "sqlite3 /home/phablet/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db \"UPDATE Services SET provider='com.canonical.scopes.instagram_instagramaccount' WHERE provider='com.account.plugin.instagram_instagram';\""
<popey> hmmm
<popey> nice
<popey> cwayne: that fixed it, thank you
<cwayne> popey: np
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey and happy new year :) fyi rtm silo 010. we'll need a custom tarball regeneration
<sil2100> o/
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<olli> a
<cwayne> jdstrand: happy new year to you as well :)  when do you expect silo 10 to land?  we were about to land a custom tar, but if yours is imminent we can hold off til later today/tomorrow to coordinate
<sil2100> brendand: how's the system-settings AP investigation going?
<brendand> sil2100, interestingly...
<sil2100> brendand: is it still reproducible in the previous u-s-s version?
<brendand> sil2100, yes. the working theory now is the regression is in some package that is installed by the test. maybe autopilot itself
<brendand> sil2100, so we need to look at dates/times
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/186.commitlog <- this is what landed in #186, so I suspect it's one of those packages that caused it
<brendand> sil2100, what changed between the time it last worked and the time it started failing
<sil2100> There's an UITK change in this image, but the description seems unrelated, hm
<jdstrand> cwayne: I've been waiting for QA signoff since last... thursday?
<jdstrand> cwayne: I was told that qa should do it sometime today
<jdstrand> *by* sometime today
<cwayne> hm, ok
<cwayne> davmor2: sil2100^ i think we should probably then hold off on custom until that lands
<sil2100> jibel, brendand, davmor2: ^ ?
<cwayne> otherwise you'll have to do custom twice :)
<pmcgowan> QA page says silo 10 passed
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ^^
<jdstrand> oh, I just checked the spreadsheet a few minutes ago...
<jdstrand> (the landing spreadsheet)
<jibel> sil2100, jdstrand rvr tested it
<jdstrand> the landing spreadsheet still says 'QA needs to sign off'
<jdstrand> but, that's fine
<jdstrand> cwayne: looks like it passed. I guess you can regenerate?
<cwayne> jdstrand: well, is it in the image/archives yet?
<jdstrand> cwayne: no. that's right, I forgot, you need it there first
<jdstrand> so, if someone tells me to push it, I will
<davmor2> jibel: I wonder if rvr is having the issue I have sometimes you change the spreadsheet to passed it looks to change for you but the sync to actually change the sheet is dead so it never gets updated except locally,  I of course blame ogra_ for that ;)  \o/ so glad ogra_ is back :)
<sil2100> jdstrand: is that rtm silo 10?
<jdstrand> sil2100: it is
<sil2100> jdstrand: hm, it's not set to tested done by QA yet on the spreadsheet, right?
<sil2100> Or are my eyes just wrong?
<davmor2> rvr: you tested silo10 right?
<jdstrand> sil2100: you are right and so are mine. others said it was tested by qa on some other list
<sil2100> ygh
<jibel> davmor2, don't get me started on spreadsheets please
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: yeah, sometimes the spreadsheet times out and doesn't save the change...
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, sil2100 I think rvr just forgot to mark it https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing
<brendand> sil2100, i need to get the old autopilot package for system-settings, where would that be?
<jdstrand> (rvr, btw, thank you for testing)
<sil2100> brendand: hm, hmmm
<sil2100> brendand: wait a moment
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah I'm guessing that is what has happened here as the silo is in the passed section of the trello board
<sil2100> brendand: that's actually a valid question
<sil2100> brendand: ah, crap!
<sil2100> brendand: ok, let me give it to you
<jibel> brendand, you can find all the version here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+publishinghistory
<sil2100> brendand: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002/+build/6635435/+files/ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot_0.3%2B15.04.20141211%7Ertm-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<jibel> brendand, select i386 for the autopilot tests
<bfiller> sil2100: could you rebuild rtm silo 2 with different version numbers. The maliit-framework that is getting synced is a lower version number than what's in rtm already https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002
<sil2100> bfiller: let me take a look at that and try dealing with it
<sil2100> Sadly sometimes that happens...
<bfiller> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, I'll fix that, since it's a common issue with the current train
<cwayne> jdstrand: which version of a-e-u would i need for generating the new cache?
<alex_abreu> trainguards ubuntu-rtm silo 15 is a FP, I got confused flagging the line above as ok
<alex_abreu> ^^
<sil2100> alex_abreu: ACK
<alex_abreu> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! The sync request of webbrowser-app - does that carry fixes for the current milestone?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it’s not been formally approved yet, it’s more of a request to allow testing to verify what would happen if we were to backport trunk to rtm
<rvr> pmcgowan: jdstrand: Right, sorry, I forgot to mark it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, so I'll assign a silo but leave a comment about that
<sil2100> Oh, ok, nevermind
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I just added a comment to make it explicit, thanks
<sil2100> Comment there ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<jdstrand> cwayne: 1.2.40
<jdstrand> cwayne, sil2100: let me know when to push it and I will
<cwayne> jdstrand: i'm ready whenever you guys are
<sil2100> rvr: did you mark it as ready? Can we land it? Just double confirming
<jdstrand> sil2100: 10:12 < rvr> pmcgowan: jdstrand: Right, sorry, I forgot to mark it
<jdstrand> cwayne: do you have someone from qa who is tasked with testing your new custom tarball already?
<jdstrand> basically, I don't want to push it and then the custom testing/push lags
<sil2100> jdstrand: then it's all fine for me for releasing it, cwayne would that slow you down or can we release?
<rvr> sil2100: I found a problem with silo 6 + silo 0 + silo 10, although I think it's only a matter of silo 6 (ciborium).
<cwayne> sil2100: if we have people to test custom + spanish custom in ~30 minutes so that we dont have a long first boot im good
<sil2100> davmor2: are you busy now?
<davmor2> sil2100: what?????
<sil2100> davmor2: we needz ze custom tested in ~30 minz!
<sil2100> Will you have time then?
 * jdstrand notes he has not pushed anything
<jdstrand> I can push at a time that is convenient for cwayne and qa
<davmor2> sil2100: No I'll be in a meeting in 30 minutes I can test after the meetings and tea though
<sil2100> What a coincidence, I'll be in a meeting in 30 minutes as well
<sil2100> alex_abreu: hey! Can you make sure all merges in silo 008 are approved?
<alex_abreu> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> alex_abreu: tell me when I can re-publish the silo
<alex_abreu> sil2100, ok you can
<sil2100> brendand: any luck on the investigation? Do you think this should block our promotion plans for today?
<brendand> sil2100, yeah, reverting the autopilot package fixes it
<brendand> sil2100, but there's nothing we can do about that now. blocking the promotion won't achieve anything
 * sil2100 checks the diff
<sil2100> brendand: yeah
<cwayne> sil2100: jdstrand: so what's the deal?  would davmor2 and rvr be able to test the customs
<sil2100> cwayne: yeah, after our landing meeting in 15 minutes davmor2 should still have some time I suppose
<cwayne> sil2100: we'd need someone to test spanish too, at least a brief check -- we need to keep them in sync
 * davmor2 blames ogra_ for all file corruptions now, you just keep lining up jobs to blame you for :P
<jdstrand> sil2100: so, should I push it now then?
<sil2100> rvr: you around for some time still, right?
<rvr> sil2100: One hour or so
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, so please push it if you can :)
<jdstrand> ok, I'll do it in just a moment
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr: once jdstrand releases his silo, could you take a look at the custom+spanish_custom tarballs?
<rvr> sil2100: I can take a look, but can't promise I'll finish today
<davmor2> sil2100: NO :P :D
<rvr> jdstrand: Seems the issue I found is known and not related to the silos
<jdstrand> cwayne: ok, pushed ^
<cwayne> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> not sure when the spreadsheet or the dashboard will be updated...
<bzoltan> sil2100: I would like to execute an experiment. I would like to see how the latest UITK Vivid landing (silo1) behaves with the RTM image. May I ask for a silo with the same MR just for build and test? So not to land, but to run the tests and see all the builds.
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, ok, we can do that, we just need to make sure it's commented everywhere that it's not meant to be landed then
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Will you make it for the meeting?
<bzoltan> sil2100: I will make a branch and will not top approve it ... so it will not land and I will change the control file, so it can not accidentally land ... plus add DO NOT LAND in every possible comment field.
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, justfinishing up the snappy one ...
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<ogra_> (gimme a few)
<cwayne> jdstrand: sil2100: ah, wed need a rootfs with the new a-e-u right
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes
<jdstrand> that should be coming (1.2.40 is in -proposed atm: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/1.2.40)
<sil2100> davmor2: meetong
<cwayne> ogra_: sil2100: ^ can we get an rtm rootfs kicked off once 1.2.40 is in 14.09
<ogra_> i guess we can
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<brendand> kenvandine, sil2100 - here's a bug for tracking the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1409809
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409809 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Autopilot tests fail due to system settings not being able to start" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> brendand, thanks
<jdstrand> ogra_, sil2100 (and cwayne): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu shows 1.2.40 is in release
<jdstrand> (fyi)
<cwayne> jdstrand: thanks, kicking custom now
<ogra_> check if rmadison agrees ;)
<ogra_> (obviously does)
<pstolowski> qa, hey, what is the deadline for current wave of rtm fixes (for having them tested in silos)?
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: emulator is good but some apps have been removed so I have had to invalidate the one test for now, and modified the downloaded app for ebay so that one could pass.  So it is as good as it ever is
<cwayne> sil2100: davmor2: rvr: so assuming an RTM rootfs has been kicked, I think the custom image to test will be 270
<davmor2> cwayne: thanks
<rvr> cwayne: Is there a new image for custom-proposed-es?
<rvr> I was flashing 43
<cwayne> rvr: there will be with the new rootfs, it would be 45
<rvr> cwayne: Ok
<cwayne> rvr: the scopes will be the same in 43 and 45, so if you want to test the OOBE on 43 then all that would need to be checked on 45 is that the cache was updated
<cwayne> i've got to go run some errands, so all please shoot me an email if there's any questions
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: so, any final words before we promote?
<jibel> sil2100, +1 to promote
<sil2100> jibel: it's 188, right?
<jibel> sil2100, krillin/rtm/188 is what we tested
<sil2100> ogra_: could you promote rtm 188 for krillin and its counterparts for mako and emulator? :)
<jibel> sil2100, mako 157 and the rest is 151
<sil2100> The spanish might be also needed to be promoted, right?
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, gimme a bit
<sil2100> But not sure if it got tested well enough
<jibel> yes
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ^ this is my experimental silo request
<sil2100> bzoltan: I love the big caps-lock warning!
<bzoltan> sil2100: :D
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM 13 promoted ===
<ogra_> that is: krillin 188, mako 157, emulators 151
<ogra_> jibel, which es image should i promote ?
<jibel> ogra_, 137
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM.es #7 promoted ===
<ogra_> (krillin 137 as above)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks! :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you please reconf the rtm silo10
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure
<sil2100> ogra_: is emulator image promoted as #13 as well? Or as #12?
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, right, yeah, emulator is one behind
<rvr> ogra_: Is es-proposed-customized still building?
<ogra_> rvr, i dont think anything is building atm
<sil2100> bzoltan: done ;)
<sil2100> Ok, I'm off outside now, bbl
<rvr> cwayne: No image 45 then? :-/
<ogra_> rvr, es-proposed-customized is nothing we build, thats solely cwayne's thing i think
<rvr> ogra_: Ah, ok
<rvr> I'm hitting [F5] on that channel compulsively :)
<ogra_> 44 is from 1h ago apparently
<ogra_> do you expect anything newer ?
<rvr> Yup, cwayne specifically mentioned 45
<ogra_> ah, k
<tedg> trainguards, can I get vivid silos for lines 59, 60 and 61 please?
<robru> tedg: on it
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg: well row 59 will need to be not blank before I can assign it
<tedg> Hmm, not blank for me…
<robru> tedg: rows 60 and 61 got 8 and 13
<robru> tedg: weird, just refreshed the spreadsheet and line 59 showed up. weird sync glitch I guess
<tedg> robru, Okay, whew, I couldn't figure out anything else to do to it :-)
<robru> tedg: line 59 got silo 16 ;-)
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<robru> tedg: worst case, reload the spreadsheet, if the row was missing, re-enter the data. it happens sometimes.
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
 * tedg wonders if 2015 will be the year the spreadsheet dies
<davmor2> cwayne: 2015/01/12 18:38:02 Flashing version 269 is still trying to be downloaded :(
<robru> tedg: I would guesstimate we are a month away from killing the spreadsheet. it's happening, just slowly.
<robru> or rather, "it's happening, just constantly fraught with setbacks and distractions."
<davmor2> tedg: also robru lies ;)
<tedg> davmor2, So there's no setbacks and distractions? ;-)
 * tedg will not miss the spreadsheet
<tedg> Okay, packages building, device reflashing, lunch!
<robru> tedg: you and everybody else! (not missing the spreadsheet, that is, not lunch)
<robru> bfiller: silo 17
<cwayne> wait so was there a new rootfs
<cwayne> ogra_: ^
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: Ursinha: I vote we cancel our meeting now as there's not much to discuss (I'll send an email update shortly with some staging instance details)
<robru> unless anyone disagrees...
<cwayne> davmor2: ^
<slangasek> robru, sil2100, Ursinha: well maybe sil2100 wants to say happy new year to everybody? :)
<slangasek> but I'm ok to cancel if you all agree there's nothing to discuss
<robru> slangasek: aha, already did say happy new year at that other meeting 2 hours ago ;-)
<slangasek> heh
<sil2100> Happy New Year!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> No, I'm fine with skipping, I just got back like 10 minutes ago anyway
<robru> sil2100: k, great.
<robru> sil2100: I'm still working on the staging bringup. I fixed SSO but now there's some firewall issue stopping it from working. once I get a successful build out of it I'll email those instructions on how to use it.
<cwayne> sil2100: was there a new rootfs kicked? if not we can just do the custom test tomorrow morning
<slangasek> sil2100: Šťastný nový rok
<davmor2> sil2100: ogra_ talk to us please
<sil2100> davmor2: hey!
<sil2100> cwayne: no new rootfs was kicked
<davmor2> sil2100: cwayne so tomorrow am then right?
<sil2100> We didn't have a new image yet, there will be an auto-build later at night
<davmor2> sil2100: that'll be too late for anyone to test though at a guess
<sil2100> We wanted to have the custom landed so that the new image doesn't have any issues
<sil2100> We could theoretically disable the cronjob and just kick the image manually tomorrow once the custom is tested...
<sil2100> robru: ugh, ok, thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: custom needs the new rootfs to be tested though
<sil2100> davmor2: can you test it with changes from a silo?
<davmor2> sil2100: how many silos have landed?
<sil2100> For RTM it might have been only one silo landing today
<sil2100> davmor2: since if we have a new rootfs (a new image) built during the night, this would mean some users will get long boot times, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: well there is the 3 that meant that silo 10 could land and then I think there were one or 2 so that is 4-5 and then that has to be installed after the custom tarball image has been installed
<davmor2> not sure how well that would work
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, why so many silos? Today there was only this silo landing, and we have a rootfs with all the others already
<davmor2> sil2100: silo 10 depended on 006 and 001 and then there is any that have passed today
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, but none of those landed yet, only silo 10
<sil2100> So do we need to land 006 and 001 along with the tarball?
<davmor2> sil2100: so I'm around for 30 minutes, and by the sound of it if the app armor fix isn't in place it will take 10 minutes to boot the image after I have bootstrapped on the image to test that has the tarball in place
<davmor2> sil2100: the problem we have is that cwayne has been waiting for the new rootfs to build so he could trigger the tarball and we test image 270, we can test 269 and install all the ppa's but that kinda defeats the object,  so it looks like this will get tested in the morning now by the sound of it :(
<sil2100> Ok, then there was some miscommunication here then
<sil2100> hm, so I would actually prefer everything happening at once
<sil2100> So maybe let's disable the cronjob for today, what do you say?
<davmor2> sil2100: what does cancelling the cronjob do though?
<davmor2> sil2100: you can build the new rootfs and then we just test the new 270 image in the morning
<davmor2> sil2100: we need the app-armor fix in place so that the custom image doesn't take a week to boot unless I'm misunderstanding cwayne
<cwayne> righto
<davmor2> sil2100: so as I see it we can cancel the cronjob, do a manual build first thing tomorrow your time, which should finish when I get online I can then test the new 270 image and a few hours latter you can release that done.  The other thing we could do is remove the ota tag from the build that we make so that cwayne can build on it but users don't upgrade to it
<cwayne> so i've got the custom tar all set davmor2 since it's in the archive
<cwayne> so if you cancel the cron and do it early UK time, you guys can start testing as soon as a rootfs is done
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> hm, ok
<sil2100> So then I misunderstood it, I thought it's actually the other way around
<sil2100> Then we don't need to disable the cronjob as, if I understood davmor2 and cwayne now, releasing the custom tarball would cause the long boot times
<sil2100> If that's the case, then let's leave everything as it is and take care of the custom tomorrow morning
<davmor2> sil2100: wilko
<cwayne> no no no
<cwayne> the rootfs will cause the long boot times
<cwayne> the custom will fix it
<sil2100> Ok, so it's as I thought
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<cwayne> but the custom is already built, so it can be tested as soon as the rootfs is done
<cwayne> i.e. doesn't need to wait for my morning
<davmor2> head is spinning now
<sil2100> Yeah, but it's best if those two are done with as short delay as possible, so let's disable the cron and do the rootfs build and custom testing on davmor2's morning
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Could you disable the cronjob for building rtm images for today? :)
<davmor2> sil2100, cwayne: right so we need to test what is there now which is 269? then retest that the new rootfs doesn't break it when the 2 converge?
<cwayne> davmor2: we could do that, since 269 has the scopes changes
<cwayne> but 270 will have the properly aligned cache
<davmor2> cwayne: but 270 doesn't exist unless it just hasn't build yet
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> that will be the new rootfs with the proper apparmor
<davmor2> cwayne: and we can't build a new rootfs without releasing it, which will mean people have issues with boot times, for several hours until we can release the tarball that fixes it
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: if anyone of you could disable the cronjob for ubuntu-rtm it would be awesome
 * sil2100 needs to EOD now
<sil2100> o/
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> sil2100: night
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ done
<kenvandine> brendand, so the tests passed for you with ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot=0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 ?
<kenvandine> brendand, i got 96 failures with that version
<davmor2> cwayne: so I'm assuming we will need to test what is there now, when that passes we then get ogra to work his magic and land the new rootfs and custom at the same time so there users never get a slow image
<cwayne> davmor2: yeah, we could pre-test what is there now, or wait and test it all at once
<cwayne> im fine either way
<davmor2> man this is harder than it needs to be I'm sure of it ;)
<kenvandine> brendand, but to even get that far, i had to install python3-evdev, which i think should be a depends somewhere
<kenvandine> weird, python3-autopilot depends on python3-evdev
<kenvandine> but python3-evdev didn't get installed
 * kenvandine scratches head
<kenvandine> brendand, the second try i only had 4 failures with that old version, rather flaky :/
<kenvandine> and my less_flaky branch didn't seem to help
<bfiller> robru: mind reconfiguring rtm silo 20 - I added a new package to sync
<robru> bfiller: done
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<dobey> cihelp: what's the best way to get jenkins to run the test builds on an MP after it's already run a failed autolanding job?
<fginther> dobey, I don't quite understand. do you have a specific example?
<dobey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/fix-card-cancel/+merge/246223
<dobey> fginther: it was set to approved before jenkins ran the standard MP test builds, and i set it to needs review to prevent it from landing (because it wasn't quite ready yet). now i'd like to get jenkins to run the normal MP test jobs for it, and hand the click that is built from that off to QA for testing, so they can approve it and we can land and release to the store
<fginther> dobey, ah ok. I can't remember if this will still be tested by a ci job or not... Regardless, I can manually trigger one.
<dobey> fginther: ok, please trigger on then. thanks :)
<plars> fginther: dobey: did you try reapproving it as the message there suggests?
<plars> fginther: shouldn't that cause it to retest?
<dobey> plars: i don't want to approve it yet
<fginther> plars, that's to re-try landing it. but that goes further than what dobey wanted
<dobey> right
<plars> gotcha
<fginther> dobey, it's building now
<dobey> thanks!
<bfiller> robru: is there a way to rebuild syncevolution on rtm silo 20? Seemed it didn't get rebuilt when I rebuilt the silo after adding libsythesis
<robru> bfiller: yeah in the build job you can specify to only build syncevolution
<bfiller> robru: I did a force rebuild of everything and it didn't get rebuilt
<bfiller> robru: but I'll try that
<robru> bfiller: oh, look at the job, it's depwait
<bfiller> robru: but the dep should be there now
<bfiller> seems to be anyway
<robru> bfiller: hm, not sure why, but the most recent build job only uploaded the one thing, not both
<bfiller> robru: going to stop the build and just try to rebuild syncevolution
<robru> bfiller: yeah, try that. if that doesn't work, try deleting the package from the PPA and then trying the build again.
<robru> bfiller: or, you probably don't have perms to delete packages from the ppa. so if it fails again just ping me and I'll poke at it
<bfiller> robru: yeah looks like it needs to be deleted, the log says it's already there so not trying to upload it again
<robru> bfiller: ok one sec
<robru> bfiller: wait is this a no-change rebuild?
<bfiller> robru: yes
<robru> bfiller: I may be able to rebuild within the PPA without touching train stuff, hang on
<robru> bfiller: scratch that I botched it. ok, deleted, trying the upload again: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-020-1-build/61/console
<bfiller> robru: thansk
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<robru> bfiller: looks like you need to version bump. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194662361/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-amd64.syncevolution_1.5~rtm-0ubuntu2_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz it wants ">= 3.4.0.47.5" but v "3.4.0.47.5~rtm-0ubuntu2" is actually less. I recommend changing the packaging so that it says >= 3.4.0.47.5~ that should work
<bfiller> robru: not sure how to do that - it's just a sync from vivid. can we tweak the rtm version numbers that get appeneded?
<robru> bfiller: sure can't! ;-) I'm afraid this means you'll need to branch for RTM and then change this from a sync to an MP.
<bfiller> robru: ran into something similar this morning that sil fixed with maliit
<robru> bfiller: oh really? how similar? can you show me some logs? Because neither sil nor I have any ability to deploy code changes in production at the moment, so it's literally  not possible to turn off the ~rtm version munging.
<robru> unless he manually uploaded the package or something.
<bfiller> robru: he may have, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002
<bfiller> robru: the version of maliit-framework has the ~rtm at the end now
<bfiller> after the ubuntu version
<robru> indeed that package was manually uploaded by him
<robru> hmmm
<robru> bfiller: ok gimme a minute I'll poke at this. grumble
<robru> bfiller: wow, ok, just discovered my GPG key expired a month ago, gonna need some time to make a new one and get it in keyservers so I can upload to the PPA.
<bfiller> robru: nice! thanks for help
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-13
<robru> bfiller: wow! https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-020/+packages ok got the package uploaded. it needs a couple minutes to build and then I should be able to retry the other build in the PPA without touching the train (so don't cancel the build job that's currently running)
<bfiller> robru: ok cool, thank you
<bfiller> robru: could you also please publish ubuntu silo 17 when you get a chance? keeping you busy tonight, sorry :)
<robru> bfiller: heh, sure
<bregma> oooh boy
<bregma> goody goody
<dobey> hrmm, who's around still?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 64 building (started: 20150113-02:10) ===
<dobey> i guess nobody
<dobey> :-/
<bfiller> robru: around?
<bfiller> robru: if so need a reconfig of rtm silo 2 - added a package
<dobey> trainguards: line 66 is for QA request of a click package, no silo should be assigned.
<rsalveti> bfiller: done
<bfiller> rsalveti: nice, thanks
<imgbot> === IMAGE 64 DONE (finished: 20150113-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/64.changes ===
<bzoltan> trainguards: The line49 of the Sheet seems to be broken or bogus ... it was not how I edited it
<bzoltan> that is not an RTM landing and I did fill in the lander's ID, test plan and the landing instruction ... still it looks like this -> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2015-01-13_09_06_10-e7b5JcND.1421132803.png
<sil2100> bzoltan: hello! Please approve teh merges :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/Landing_12.01.2015-gles/+merge/246072
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> trainguards, can i have a reconfiguration on silo 014 (not rtm); I have added a new component to the silo
<sil2100> dbarth: sure
<sil2100> dbarth: done
<dbarth> ty
<sil2100> popey: give us a sign once you get music-app uploaded to the store ;)
<popey> sil2100: will do!
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<didrocks> hey psivaa_! happy new year :)
<psivaa_> didrocks: hey :), happy new year to you too
<didrocks> psivaa_: I had a question since I probably didn't read the machine move announcement probably: trying to connect to s-jenkins as I did before (same vpn, and then http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/), but didn't get anything
<didrocks> psivaa_: I guess there is a new address?
<psivaa_> didrocks: this needs company wide VPN now
<didrocks> psivaa_: do you have any pointer handy?
<psivaa_> didrocks: i'm looking for that email thread to forward to you
<didrocks> psivaa_: ah, thanks a lot :)
<dbarth> hi again
<popey> did we break sound in the latest image on krillin?
<dbarth> trainguards: i'm trying to understand why some branches are marked as landed for a silo, but not merged though
<popey> hmm, not completely
<dbarth> it was the 000 rtm silo on the 5th; but this branch typically didn't get merged since: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/rtm-fixes/+merge/243137
<didrocks> psivaa_: thanks a lot! trying :)
<psivaa_> didrocks: yw :)
<sil2100> dbarth: hm, let me look at that
<sil2100> dbarth: you said it was in silo 000, right?
<dbarth> sil2100: the silo has been landed and fully published afaict
<dbarth> yes, i found it back in the archived tab of the spreadsheet
<dbarth> and so i'm curious if the changes effectively landed or not
<sil2100> dbarth: but by 5th you mean 5th of December, right?
<dbarth> uh no; january
<sil2100> Strange
<didrocks> psivaa_: working perfectly! Thanks a bunch :)
<psivaa_> didrocks: np, glad it's working :)
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, so what I see is that on the 5th in silo 000 there was this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes/+merge/243134 <- and it got published but not merged as well!
<sil2100> So something must be bugged in the train
<dbarth> ok
<sil2100> dbarth: the problem is that with the current way how CI Train does m&c after Robert's changes it's really hard to get m&c logs...
<sil2100> Since it's the check-publication-migration job that now runs those, and it runs like every few minutes :|
<sil2100> dbarth: hm, actually it did get merged
<dbarth> oh
<sil2100> Just strangely LP didn't notice it being merged
<sil2100> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-14.09 <-
<dbarth> oh, if so, then it's better
<dbarth> indeed!
<sil2100> I don't like the CI Train Bot user though, looks bugged
<dbarth> ok, i can fix the LP status, that's no problem
<dbarth> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> dbarth: yw, I still think there might be some bug somewhere that makes LP not notice the branch getting merged
<sil2100> But at least it's merging
<dbarth> cool
<mardy> sil2100: can you also check for this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/rtm-fixes/+merge/243137
<mardy> sil2100: it should have been in the same silo, IIRC
<cjwatson> sil2100: can't possibly be merged, the last change in https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes/+merge/243134 was 2015-01-08, but last commit on the merge target https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-14.09 was 2015-01-05
<cjwatson> dbarth: ^-
<cjwatson> sil2100,dbarth: I think r206 from lp:~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes is unmerged
<cjwatson> and that signon one is definitely entirely unmerged
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> cjwatson: so that would mean that CI Train merged an earlier version, hah, makes sense
<sil2100> dbarth: so it seems LP didn't register it merging because mardy added an additional change to the branch after CI Train already built packages from an earlier one
<sil2100> And no one rebuilt the silo
<dbarth> ugh
<sil2100> This caused only parts of the merge be merged indeed
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for noticing!
<dbarth> that may be due to the way the master branch is used
<dbarth> hmm, so it's better if we rework the merge proposal with the missing bits
<dbarth> and make a new landing to ensure everything gets landed properly
<sil2100> dbarth: well, in case of this branch: lp:~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes , the only thing that didn't get merged is this:
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-fixes/revision/206
<mardy> dbarth: I think the proposed branches are OK -- unless you want to add the snap decision removal
<sil2100> dbarth: but CI Train generates the changelog by itself anyway, so all is cool
<dbarth> right
<sil2100> As cjwatson noted already
<sil2100> But not sure what happened with the signon merge, as I didn't see it in CI Train's logs at all
<sil2100> As if it was never configured for the silo
<sil2100> MAybe a missing reconfigure?
<dbarth> maybe
<dbarth> mardy: but the signon branch didn't get merged though
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/rtm-fixes/+merge/243137
<dbarth> sil2100: that branch ^^ wasn't merged either afaict, even if it was part of the silo as well
<dbarth> sil2100: and that one required a manual reconfigure in that case
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, I checked the logs and CI Train was not aware of the signon branch, it only had ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts configured
<sil2100> So it didn't release or build the signon package
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, makes sense
<dbarth> so i'll re-propose that in a bit
<dbarth> mardy: and maybe then we can batch the snap decision fix as it will be distinct and not a source of confusion
<dbarth> the situation is clearer now
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks
<mardy> dbarth: OK
<cwayne> morning
<cwayne> davmor2: rvr: hows it goin
<rvr> cwayne: I'm checking the OOBE changes in the Spanish image
<davmor2> cwayne: it's going, however popey needs music uploaded to the store and pulled in now so it might need ballons to be online
<popey> it does. he has the notification.
<davmor2> cwayne: the new scope helper it's only today and photos right?  It's not meant to show up anywhere else?
<davmor2> cwayne: and have you thought about trying to land the galileo code in the distro?  Preferably with the daemon turned on and the user switch added so no root is required?
<cwayne> davmor2: if the right version of pysub was in I'd try to get it into debian/ubuntu
<cwayne> davmor2: and yeah, only Today and Photos
<cwayne> but now Nearby will show something similar if there's no network (instead of being blank), but not on first boot
<davmor2> cwayne: thanks that is easy to test flight mode for the win
<cwayne> yep :)
<sil2100> cwayne, davmor2, rvr: remember to wait for the signal from popey
<davmor2> sil2100: I haven't finished testing
<sil2100> popey: were you able to find someone for the upload procedure?
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<davmor2> sil2100, cwayne: it sounds like we are stuck waiting on balloons now for popey's music upload.  Test is complete everything it say it fixes seem to be and everything it says it is new is :)
<Saviq> brendand, just wanted to note my comment for silo 18, "earphone keys and lifecycle prompts are enablement, no visible improvement yet"
<brendand> Saviq, ok
<brendand> Saviq, btw that silo seems to have a number of bug fixes that aren't mentioned in the description
<Saviq> brendand, ?
<cwayne> davmor2: awesome, thanks for testing :)
<Saviq> brendand, if you mean the mir changelog, that's train not knowing what it's doing
<cwayne> rvr: do I have a +1 from you as well (with the understanding that translation work is ongoing and I'll keep you in the loop on it)
<brendand> Saviq, i'm strictly looking at the diff between the new package and the package currently in RTM
<brendand> Saviq, so the train isn't involved (i don't think)
<Saviq> brendand, if you mean the LP diff, that's even worse
<rvr> cwayne: Yes, everything seems fine so far.
<cwayne> rvr: lovely, thanks for testing :)
<Saviq> brendand, can you point me to the diff please?
<cwayne> ok, so now I wait for sil2100 to tell me I can push the magic button :)
<ogra_> cwayne, we are waiting for popey/baloons to push the new music app and roll a rootfs first
<cwayne> ogra_: yep, after which sil2100 will tell me I can push the magic button :)
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> right ...
<sil2100> popey: any luck?
<ogra_> just saying ... might still take some time
<cwayne> didn't mean it'd be imminent or anything
<cwayne> yeah, I understand
<popey> sil2100: will let you know when I have
<brendand> Saviq, here it is: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/landing-018
<Saviq> brendand, yes, so the debian/changelog diff is train being confused, all that's already released into rtm, except for the top item by Daniel (see the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/backport-1355173.trust-prompt-suspend/+merge/246024)
<Saviq> brendand, whereas the actual meat of the diff is correct, and limited to only the bug# as mentioned in the silo description
<popey> sil2100: we need to find someone in EU TZ who could be given the right to upload.
<dbarth> trainguards: can i get a silo for line 68? (vivid silo)
<sil2100> dbarth: sure o/ I was on lunch, just got back from it partiallyt
<bfiller> sil2100: mind reconfiguring rtm silo 20, I added sync-monitor to it
<sil2100> bfiller: sure thing, on it now
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, assigned, but the same component is locked in 014, so be sure to coordinate with yourself ;)
<sil2100> bfiller: done
<dobey> can someone add row 66 from the spreadsheet to the QA trello board please?
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: ^ ?
<brendand> dobey, happens automatically as long as the process is followed
<brendand> ah it's a click package so not appearing as needs qa sign off
<brendand> sil2100, anything we can do about that?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> brendand: we wanted to do something, but the CI Team said that we shouldn't since the spreadsheet replacement would take care of it
<dobey> brendand: right, there is no "process" for clicks yet :(
<dobey> brendand: i only put it in the spreadsheet because nobody seemed to be around when i checked in last night to get it on the QA list.
<alan_g> fginther: we're seeing a lot of weird failures on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-vivid-amd64-autolanding/ - any ideas?
<fginther> alan_g, Let me take a look
<brendand> dobey, ok
<fginther> alan_g, there appears to be a problem with one of the builder nodes which caused these recent failures. I've offlined that node until the problem is fixed. The latest build of mir-vivid-amd64-autolanding took place on a different node and just passed
<alan_g> fginther: thanks
<alan_g> alf: ^
<kenvandine> brendand, can you confirm which package version you downgraded to to get passing autopilot tests?
<kenvandine> they are still failing for me on rtm with the version from 1211
<brendand> kenvandine, ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot
<kenvandine> but what version?
<kenvandine> 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 gives me 96 failures
<sil2100> kenvandine: I think to this 0.3+15.04.20141112.1~rtm-0ubuntu1 ?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/186.changes
<ogra_> it started with this image
<ogra_> image 185 had 2 failures for u-s-s
<kenvandine> oh... that's really old
<ogra_> 186 then had 120
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> No, wait
 * ogra_ waits 
<sil2100> kenvandine: I think it was 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1, as you mentioned, but still browsing logs
<ogra_> ubuntu-system-settings from 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 to 0.3+15.04.20150106~rtm-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> so theoretically 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 should pass
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, so I gave brendand these versions http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717897/ and he said it's fine
<sil2100> kenvandine: he upgraded the -autopilot package to that version as well
<brendand> kenvandine, well it was the one that went with the version of u-s-s in 185
<om26er_> dobey, Hi!
<om26er_> dobey, I need some help verifying the fix in silo 15
<kenvandine> brendand, thanks
<kenvandine> brendand, so i also tested the trunk version on rtm, and had a bunch of failures
<kenvandine> but they pass on vivid
<kenvandine> brendand, but of course the failures seem random
<dobey> hi om26er_
<brendand> kenvandine, yeah i'm not sure why it starts failing after a certain point
<brendand> kenvandine, then continues to fail
<ogra_> it is at least 100% reliably failing since 186
<ogra_> and there is a crash too
<om26er_> dobey, hey
<dobey> om26er_: pstolowski can probably detail how to test that specific bug better; on a fresh krillin flash, it requires removing an entry from an sqlite db and editing a .desktop file to include a missing key, i think :-/
<bzoltan> brendand: can we not wait for kalikiana? He is on sickleave and I have no idea when he will be able to contribute.
<brendand> bzoltan, mmm ok
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! Can you quickly approve https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/Landing_12.01.2015-gles/+merge/246072 ?
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> bzoltan, since it's a small change we can let it by this time. but code should really come with tests, worries about stability aside
<om26er_> pstolowski, :)
<pstolowski> om26er_, that's correct. the only way of testing that fix is to trigger the problem by modifying the data
<pstolowski> om26er_, going priv
<bzoltan> brendand: +1 and with the next RTM landing I will make a test for this case.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  done, sorry
<brendand> bzoltan, i'm just finishing another landing but i will land yours today as well
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks, publishing!
<kenvandine> brendand, who do i need to bribe to get AP tests added to the CI tests for MP to our rtm branch?
<kenvandine> i really want to be able to see AP results for rtm branches
<brendand> kenvandine, was the landing a merge request or a sync?
<kenvandine> they are all merges
<kenvandine> brendand, but regardless of what's already landed, i want to start seeing the AP tests running for merges asap
<brendand> kenvandine, well someone in the ci team anyway. probably fginther
<kenvandine> fginther, ^^^ pretty please :)
<kenvandine> fginther, all i really need is AP tests on device for ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> at least my more immediate need
<fginther> brendand, kenvandine, catching up...
<fginther> kenvandine, just so I'm clear, you're asking for the AP tests to be run as part of http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-rtm-14.09-ci/ ?
<kenvandine> fginther, yes please
<kenvandine> it'll help me tremendously in landing a fix for the AP failures for rtm
<kenvandine> and we really want it in general to prevent this in the future
<fginther> kenvandine, got it. We'll look into what is needed for this and get back to you
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, did you figure out whats causing the AP failures?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, no... i haven't
<kenvandine> trying to narrow it down
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but i want to make sure CI will run AP for me when i have a branch
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, they said the tests started failing with image 186, which included this change:
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system-settings from 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 to 0.3+15.04.20150106~rtm-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> but i got 96 failures from version  0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, looking at the commits there were update manager and bluetooth changes in between
<pmcgowan> and a bunch of translation po file diffs
<kenvandine> yeah, but in the latest image, the version that passed before is failing
<kenvandine> at least on my device
<pmcgowan> ah
<kenvandine> which makes me think something else changed
<kenvandine> but i'm not seeing what
<kenvandine> it would be cool to do a sanity run in CI too :)
<kenvandine> the failure looks very similar to what was fixed in my less_flaky branch that landed in trunk
<kenvandine> but back porting that fails on my device too
<pmcgowan> hmm the uitk changed and a couple indicators
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> indicator-sound in particular
<kenvandine> which went along with a change in settings
<kenvandine> still doesn't explain why 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1 is failing for me
<balloons> cyphermox, care to try a store upload for the music app? I believe you still have permissions to do so right?
<balloons> popey, ^^
<popey> pmcgowan: you mentioned there was a silo which was going to fix this online accounts hitting me in the face... is it any closer to landing? http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-13-154219.png
<popey> cyphermox: if so, the click is http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.music_2.0.782_all.click
<cwayne> popey: online accounts is also supposed to be removed from youtube soon
<pmcgowan> popey, I fear it has landed
<cyphermox> moo?
<popey> pmcgowan: ☹ this makes my phone far from usable.
<cyphermox> I don't know if I ever had any kind of permissions for this
<cyphermox> I wouldn't know how to do it :)
<pmcgowan> cwayne, can you elaborate
<popey> pmcgowan: even had people hand the phone back to me and say "that's rubbish" and refuse to play with it ☹
<pmcgowan> popey, whats the bug # again? forget the use case
<cwayne> pmcgowan: online accounts doesn't get you any actual personalization for the youtube scope, so it's going to be removed so there's no point of authenticating to it
<pmcgowan> right
<popey> but my phone keeps hitting me with that dialog all the time
<pmcgowan> cwayne, eta? seems popey  is quite grumpy about this
<popey> if I cancel it comes back
<popey> hehe
<popey> ☻
<popey> grumpy? moi!?
<cwayne> pmcgowan: not sure, I've been trying to push for it to land, thostr_ would know when it may land
<cwayne> bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube/+bug/1391595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391595 in YouTube Scope "Remove OA integration" [Critical,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> hm been siting for 2 months
<cwayne> yep :/
<popey> balloons: looks like cyphermox can't do it.
<cyphermox> if you guys know where that's done I can *try*
<cyphermox> but I've never done it, and I don't know if I do have access
<popey> sil2100: seems there's a problem uploading clicks to the store
<popey> cyphermox: ok, never mind if you never have.
<popey> sergiusens has access.
<popey> working my way through the channel.
<cyphermox> alright :)
<popey> thanks tho
<pmcgowan> cwayne, so the youtube scope doing very little here, no thumbs at all
<pmcgowan> mako works hmmm
<cwayne> pmcgowan: no idea, youtube's not one of ours
<pmcgowan> seems its confused about net connection or something
<sergiusens> popey: what's the issue?
<balloons> popey, ack. sergiusens popey is trying to confirm if the store is having trouble, or if it's just me.
<balloons> the upload I did for music is coming back blank each time
<cwayne> pete-woods was having issues with uploads too
<cwayne> so it seems could be the store
 * sergiusens wonders why the store can't be reached at store.ubuntu.com
<sergiusens> popey: I can access, maybe approve and upload too
<popey> sergiusens: can you please upload http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.music_2.0.782_all.click
<sergiusens> popey: certainly, I've been using it and all was good btw :-)
<kgunn> trainguards seems my packages need some manual acking
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=qtmir
<popey> sergiusens: thanks
<sergiusens> popey: oh wait, I don't have the credentials handy, might be a bit :-/
<dobey> brendand: hmm, were you not going to add the pay-ui click package to the trello board?
<sil2100> ogra_: can I use you for a packaging ACK? :)
<ogra_> i can try ... (in meeting atm)
<sil2100> ogra_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-018-2-publish/23/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.8.1+15.04.20150112.2~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff <- a biiiig release, but from packaging it's only a libmirserver bump
<thostr_> cwayne: pmcgowan: removing OA from youtube.... having issues with store right now but will soon be there
 * sil2100 is waiting for the music app upload still
<sil2100> I'll pause silo publishing until we get the custom tarball uploaded
<ogra_> sil2100, wow, what a changelog ... ACK
<sil2100> Big release!
<sil2100> I'll publish it after we kick a new image, I don't want to have all the changes in one image
<sil2100> I'm trying to spread it out to have a checkpoint
<sil2100> sergiusens: any luck on uploading the music-app click? :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: no; and I need to find the computer that has the creds which is still packed from moving
<pmcgowan> thostr_, thanks
<sergiusens> sil2100: ask beuno to reset the password and take it ;-)
<sergiusens> will be faster
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<seb128> sil2100, hey, sorry but stupid question, I didn't do rtm landing ask for a while, is l69 having what is needed?
<brendand> dobey, yeap, just added
<dobey> brendand: great, thanks
<greyback_> anyone else having CI failures over udev dependency fail: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtmir-vivid-amd64-ci/45/console
<davmor2> balloons: I see music on the mailing list now \o/
<davmor2> popey: ^
<bfiller> sil2100: hey, rtm silo 2 and silo 20 are showing up as failed even though all the packages built correctly. Looks like it's because we had to manually upload different versions of maliit-framework and libsythesis. Anyway you can correct this so the status is correct on the dashboard page?
<popey> davmor2: hang fire please
<davmor2> popey: I was pointing out that it was there not that it was done :)
<balloons> it's not yet in the store davmor2
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Let me take a look if all is ok
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll take a look in a moment, should be easy
<popey> OK, sil2100 music r782 now in the store
<cwayne> \o/ so now i still need to wait for rootfs right
<sil2100> seb128: had to remove one whitespace from the sync line but in overall looks ok, assigning silo :)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, what that a syntax error? where was it?
<sil2100> seb128: CI Train is not smart enough and there cannot be a space between sync and distro in "sync:ubuntu" ;) Small thing
<seb128> sil2100, noted for next time, thanks!
<sil2100> bfiller: thinking how to resolve this... in the past it was easy, but after robru's changes the Train no longer tracks whatever we push to the PPA :)
<fginther> kenvandine, I may have a solution for the rtm AP testing. I'm currently testing it out and will update you if things go well
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, can you disable the importer? :)
<sil2100> ogra_: we would upload the new custom tarball and kick the image
<ogra_> sil2100, will do, (bit busy in the snappy meeting atm ... i'll also be late for landing)
<robru> sil2100: bfiller: what's going on? if the jobs succeeded can you not just WATCH_ONLY build?
<Saviq> trainguards, anything I can do to expedite rtm silo 18? it's waiting for packaging ack
<robru> Saviq: you could find a core dev to do the packaging ack ;-)
<Saviq> robru, you're it!
<robru> Saviq: I'm not a core dev...
<Saviq> robru, slacker
<sil2100> cwayne: please push the tarball!
<sil2100> :)
<cwayne> sil2100: done :)
<cwayne> \o/
<Saviq> rsalveti, got a min to ACK packaging changes for us https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-018-2-publish/23/console ?
<rsalveti> lemelook
<Saviq> rsalveti, FYI, changelog os b0rked by silo
<rsalveti> Saviq: looks fine
<rsalveti> sil2100: ^
<Saviq> robru, ↑
<dobey> om26er_: what image #/device did you test silo 15 on, btw? :)
<sil2100> robru: not sure, but it seems if you create a sync silo, build a sync then directly push the package to the ppa, the build job seems to be looking for the old version still
<om26er_> dobey, 191
<sil2100> robru: (maybe because it's in the .project file? I had to modify the .project file to enable it looking for the new version)
<sil2100> rsalveti, Saviq, robru: ah, this one is fine, it's ACKed already
<dobey> om26er_: great, thanks :)
<sil2100> Saviq: we're waiting with publishing that
<robru> sil2100: hm that's strange, my changes to watch_ppa should have made it depend more on the versions it finds in the PPA, not less.
<om26er_> dobey, did I miss something ?
<sil2100> Saviq: we build a new image now and want it to land afterwards
<sil2100> robru: so hm, maybe that was a different case? I know that bfiller's build job looked like this (but maybe it wasn't a watch-only job)
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/97/console
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, fine
<dobey> om26er_: i just used your QA of it for the tests column too, since you did it before i filled it out :)
<sil2100> robru: hm, actually, I think the .project file might be somehow corrupted now by my manual changes, not sure why
<robru> sil2100: what silo?
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/98/console
<sil2100> ;)
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 192 building (started: 20150113-17:20) ===
<robru> sil2100: that doesn't make any sense.
<sil2100> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/523/console <- I only modified the .project file's one version number, now it looks like this
<om26er_> Saviq, there is a packaging change in 12, is that pre-approved ?
<sil2100> robru: so maybe my change is unrelated?
<robru> sil2100: yeah the cyphermox-test job looks fine, now I'm trying to read the code to understand that traceback
<Saviq> om26er_, not, didn't know we should pre-ack
<Saviq> om26er_, what's the process there?
<om26er_> Saviq, I am not sure, I just remember from a few months that packaging changes were getting approval as well.
<om26er_> Not sure if thats still the process.
<Saviq> om26er_, they do, but it's part of publishing usually
<robru> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/cupstream2distro/view/head:/citrain/watch_ppa.py#L80 the code that's failing doesn't mention version numbers or project files at all. is this a new source package? it seems like the failure is that the source package doesn't exist at the destination.
<Saviq> om26er_, like when they press publish, it warns them about packaging changes
<Saviq> them being train folk
<brendand> bzoltan, just to let you know i'm chasing an issue with the silo
<om26er_> Saviq, aah, understood.
<robru> sil2100: or maybe it doesn't exist in RTM. shit.
<brendand> bzoltan, i came across an instance where you can't bring up the copy/paste menu. only with the silo though - yet to reproduce it without
<sil2100> hmm
<robru> sil2100: looking over the code more, yeah I think it's because the package doesn't exist in RTM. sadly I can write a test and a fix for that somewhat trivially, but we have no way to deploy :-/
<pmcgowan> why doesnt u-d-f see a 14.09-proposed channel?
<brendand> bzoltan, ah - i just did
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ?
<brendand> bzoltan, silo 1 is clear then
<sil2100> robru: ouch... btw. which package is the problem here? Since I thought maliit-framework was in RTM
<bzoltan> brendand:  my wife is a dentist ... not a cardiologist :D So please.. save me fro heart attack :D
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dunno ... why would you use a versioned channel ? :)
<ogra_> these need to die asap
<pmcgowan> ogra_, how do I get that channel now?
<sil2100> kenvandine: how's work on the autopilot u-s-s problems? :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nothing changed ... same way as always
<ogra_> pmcgowan, whats the exact issue ?
<pmcgowan> I always flashed --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed but its not there today
<robru> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/myspell-hr there it is
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ah ... drop ubuntu-touch/ and use the touch keyword
<robru> sil2100: I'm a bit shocked it took this long to hit this bug, watch_ppa was one of the first refactorings I did... is this seriously the first time we had a silo with a new rtm source since november>
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed ..
<ogra_> i think that should work
<sil2100> huh
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I do ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device mako  and it confuses me there is no propsoed
<ogra_> and iirc olli had a task to make the versioned channel names go away
<pmcgowan> other than vivid
<pmcgowan> something not right
<sil2100> robru: but strange! Since we added myspell-hr and I think bfiller already ran the build job once with that package included
<pmcgowan> ogra_, stabled and devel both are rtm-14.09 proper
<robru> sil2100: well the IndexError makes it pretty clear that the list of packages at destination is empty, and myspell-hr indeed has no packages at destination, so...
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah, weird
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think thats either an stgraber or sergiusens question
<pmcgowan> lets hear what they say
<ogra_> yup
<sil2100> ogra_: how's the rootfs build going? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> see yourself :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i definitely see the channel in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json ...
<pmcgowan> hmm
<brendand> kenvandine, any luck with that bug?
<kenvandine> brendand, not yet... trying to flash my device to start clean
<kenvandine> but i'm seeing the same thing pmcgowan seemed to just be asking about
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: stable -> 14.09
<ogra_> sergiusens, we are looking for rtm devel-proposed
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, wheres proposed
<ogra_> (or 14.09-proposed, as you like)
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=krillin|grep proposed|grep rtm
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$
<kenvandine> ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed not found
<sergiusens> },
<sergiusens>     "devel-proposed": {
<ogra_> (doesnt work for mako either)
<sergiusens>         "alias": "ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed"
<ogra_> sergiusens, rtm ...
<ogra_> not vivid
<sergiusens> ogra_: well those are the "generic" aliases
<sergiusens> ogra_: as in top level without adding the subchan
<kenvandine> brendand, i can't get passing tests even with the version you had passing tests for... decided to wipe and start fresh, but that channel doesn't seem to be there :/
<ogra_> sergiusens ...
<ogra_>     "ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed": {
<ogra_>         "alias": "ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed",
<ogra_> thats from channels.json
<brendand> kenvandine, what was the version you used?
<ogra_> neither of these two exists for u-d-f
<sergiusens>     "ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed": {
<sergiusens>         "alias": "ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed",
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the query doesnt find them
<sergiusens> ogra_: u-d-f honors the "hidden": true attrib
<ogra_> neither the actual channel nor the alias
<kenvandine> 0.3+15.04.20141211~rtm-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> ogra_: all proposed channels are hidden
<kenvandine> brendand,  ^^
<ogra_> sergiusens, argh ... who decided that ?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, oh my since when
<ogra_> sergiusens, so we cant flash -proposed anymore ?
<brendand> kenvandine, which image did you try on?
<kenvandine> 191
<brendand> kenvandine, ah
 * ogra_ wonders why the smoke tests work then
<kenvandine> krillin
<brendand> kenvandine, so there might be other packages involved
<pmcgowan> flashing must work just the query doesnt show them
<kenvandine> brendand, that's what i'm thinking
<brendand> kenvandine, i could only get it to go away by using 185 AND downgrading the u-s-s packages
<ogra_> pmcgowan, "must" or "does" ?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan,  ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed just worked for me
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> phew
<sergiusens> ogra_: it can use it, it just doesn't list it
<pmcgowan> back to who said to do this
<ogra_> sergiusens, k
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am done with the UITK experiment with the RTM silo10. Thanks for the silo :) please release it whenever you need.
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: that would be sabdfl
<kenvandine> brendand, i think my less_flaky branch should fix it... but can't get anything to pass on this thing!
<ogra_> sergiusens, then we are fine
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, brilliant then
 * ogra_ finds it more important that we get rid of the 14.09 channels than hiding some proposed ones
<ogra_> or vivid ... or any versioned channels
 * pmcgowan writes a tool to query the json file
<ogra_> we need to get that fixed before the release fgoes out
<robru> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/fix-watching-new-sources/+merge/246332 trivial fix
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it's super easy ;-)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, whats needed there, seems we need a crit bug for that
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you know who implemented that ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: hidden or client side?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, iirc there is a related bug from john-mcaleely ... that we dont accidentially should use versioned channels for images we give to the customer
<sergiusens> ogra_: stgraber the former, myself the latter
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok will find it
<ogra_> sergiusens, hidden ... i would like to hide all versioned channels too
<kenvandine> brendand, partially why i'm really anxious to get AP running in CI, so I can get a sane test run for my branch
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, ask stgraber to add it to channels.json
<ogra_> sergiusens, so endusers only get the aliases ... to prevent them from being stuck on something when we switch the alias
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, more of a policy than a bug pmcgowan, but yes. we use alias channels for actual handsets
<john-mcaleely> so we get free choice what OTAs to them
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, right, thats why i said "related bug" :)
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<Saviq> trainguards, silo for line 72 please, at your leisure ;)
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, is there such a bug?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, probably a new bug to mark all versioned channels as hidden would be good
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, no bug, since the channels for current OEMs are all set up right
<john-mcaleely> (it's closed a long time ago)
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, I see
<pmcgowan> ok then
<robru> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> ta
<rvr> dobey: pay-ui change approved
<dobey> rvr: great, thanks
<olli> ogra_, don't have any memory of that
<olli> fyi
<robru> sil2100: so what are we doing about that silo for now? it should be possible to publish it even if the build job shows a failure.
<ogra_> olli, hmm, i thought you had pinged me about cleaning up channels about two months ago
<ogra_> (but we didnt talk about it further)
<olli> hmm...
<ogra_> olli, anyway, we should get rid of all the "vivid" or "14.09" ones and just have devel and stable ... and theor -customized -es or whatever equivalents
<ogra_> since the versioned ones are dead ends that lock you in once the alias gets switched
<ogra_> (you dont get any upgrades anymore)
<dbarth> hey trainguards, can i get a reconfig on silo vivid 017 please?
<robru> dbarth: there's a problem with your MPs, they don't all target the same branch https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3681/console
<robru> dbarth: (I guess you need to take the remove-snap-decisions one and retarget it at trunk. or merge it into the other one and then just have the one)
<ogra_> sil2100, rootfs is done ... did cwayne already push the tarball ?
<cwayne> ogra_: yarp
<dbarth> robru: grmpf... yes
<ogra_> cwayne, great ...
 * ogra_ enables the importer again then
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so we should have an image soonish?
<sil2100> ogra_: if you could enable the cronjob that would be sweet
<ogra_> yeah, i see the oimporter running
<ogra_> already done :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> THanks :)
<sil2100> o/
<pmcgowan> nice
<Saviq> trainguards, reconfigure of vivid silo 018 please, have added qtmir-gles twin
 * Saviq forgot to add it to sources in the first place
<robru> Saviq: ok, should be ready soon
<robru> brb
<Saviq> o/
<mterry_> that seems like a bogus status message, queuebot
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 192 DONE (finished: 20150113-18:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/192.changes ===
<Saviq> mterry_, kinda, I aborted the job, train reports back this way
<Saviq> one more coming
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<robru> mterry_: leave queuebot alone! he reports what he sees! All terribleness can be squarely assigned to the train.
<mterry_> robru, :)
<dobey> fginther: hi. can you get https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/143/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_0.4.4_armhf.click uploaded to the store please? thanks. also, does rest of "cihelp" have the privs needed for that (so i don't have to bug just you)?
<fginther> dobey, I can get that started. Some of the others do have the right set of creds so you don't have to wait for just me.
<dobey> ok, cool
<plars> dobey: it's been uploaded, awaiting review it seems
<dobey> great, thanks
<john-mcaleely> anyone around to put a device tarball for rtm in the queue?
<john-mcaleely> (for QA signoff)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ToyKeeper ?
<dobey> traingaurds: since row 66 in the spreadsheet is a click only package, what's the best way to mark it as "landed" in the spreadsheet? Change that stauts column directly?
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150113-2a2e4c5.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150113-2a2e4c5.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150113-2a2e4c5.ods
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ ready to land when QA signs off. Also needed with silo 000, right ?
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: can land separately, silo 000 needs it
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ok. so that device tarball anytime, and then silo000 after that
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: yup
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I can look at it in the morning if ToyKeeper can't look at it tonight
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<davmor2> jibel: this is the tarball that frees up silo000
<Saviq> trainguards, silo for line 74 please (I know it conflicts with silo 12, will reconcile with myself ;P)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, sounds good
<robru> bfiller: sorry I wasn't around last night. did you get that spreadsheet row sorted out? which row was it?
<fginther> kenvandine, here are the AP results: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-14.09-mako/2/
<kenvandine> fginther, great, i have fixes for those proposed :)
<kenvandine> fginther, so is AP setup for CI now?
<kenvandine> well, i have a fix for the about page failures
<fginther> kenvandine, I'm getting ready to add that. Wanted to pass it by you first to make sure it was sane
<kenvandine> the other failures is because of dbusmock in rtm
<kenvandine> fginther, looks great
<fginther> kenvandine, I can verfiy it used the expected rtm image
<kenvandine> so i have a sync of dbusmock in silo 3
<fginther> kenvandine, great!
<kenvandine> fginther, it looks right compared to my device
<kenvandine> question i have is what should we do for QA verification for the python-dbusmock sync
<kenvandine> it only affects tests
<kenvandine> and not only my tests
<kenvandine> but it fixes a regression related to upower
<kenvandine> and the main cause for the failure we see on the dashboard
<fginther> kenvandine, I think veebers was working on an autopilot release to rtm that might fall into the same category. You might be able to see how that was handled
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> Ran 122 tests in 1404.802s
<kenvandine> OK
<robru> kenvandine: wow, that's absurdly slow. what are those tests doing?
<kenvandine> a lot!
<kenvandine> most of the time is in the setup and teardown
<kenvandine> it's painful!
<kenvandine> and i think we can remove a bunch of the ap tests in favor of qml tests
<kenvandine> just haven't had time to convert them
<fginther> kenvandine, the ci job is setup now to automatically run the tests
<kenvandine> fginther, thx!
<bfiller> robru: not sure what to do about silo 2. I marked it as ready for QA but it's showing up as failed to build
<bfiller> robru: because of version number thing with maliit-framework. should I try a watch only rebuild?
<robru> bfiller: looking
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150113-9cccefe.tar.xz
<robru> bfiller: oh right that one.
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150113-9cccefe.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150113-9cccefe.ods
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ vivid tarball ready to land
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: thanks
<robru> bfiller: so here's the thing. that's a real bug in the train. I fixed it in trunk (with tests even!) but we don't really have a way to deploy that fix at the moment.
<john-mcaleely> I don't believe I need QA signoff for vivid, so, ogra_ is now a good time to push that? ^
<rsalveti> should be
<rsalveti> but ogra_ should indeed know better
<john-mcaleely> maybe I should just gamble...
<robru> bfiller: I might be able to futz it manually. gimme a few minutes.
<john-mcaleely> 'rsalveti said it was ok' ;-)
<bfiller> robru: ok, thank you
<pmcgowan> Saviq, is silo 18 stuck?
<pmcgowan> speak of the devil
<Saviq> pmcgowan, it is migrating for a long time now indeed
<Saviq> pmcgowan, not that silo
<pmcgowan> right
<Saviq> pmcgowan, that's vivid, you're talking rtm
<Saviq> pmcgowan, everything seems in order http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<robru> bfiller: ok, manually diddled your silo status. should show up for QA soon.
<bfiller> robru: aweseome, thanks!
<robru> bfiller: just don't rebuild if you can avoid it because the IndexError will come back immediately ;-)
<pmcgowan> Saviq, great
<Saviq> oh, or not
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<Saviq> robru, do you understand this output http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_output.txt ?
<robru> Saviq: not at all... I usually refer to cjwatson or infinity when that kind of stuff comes up
<cjwatson> Saviq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<cjwatson> Saviq,robru: platform-api needs to be rebuilt against the new mir; e.g. ubuntu-application-api2-touch Depends: libmirserver26, but the new mir ships libmirserver26.1
<Saviq> cjwatson, <facepalm>, of course
<Saviq> camako, ↑
<cjwatson> Saviq: also unity-system-compositor
<cjwatson> Saviq: in fact just generally look for reverse-dependencies of libmirserver26 in that list
<robru> cjwatson: thanks for that. one day I'll learn how to read that file
<Saviq> cjwatson, yeah, it just dawned on me we need rebuilds against the new ABI
<Saviq> robru, could you please upload http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/mir26.1/ to rtm silo 18 then?
<Saviq> robru, or to rtm-proposed directly, depending on how the train can deal with that
<robru> Saviq: uhhhhhh
<robru> Saviq: I definitely don't have permission to upload to proposed directly.
<robru> Saviq: if those are just no-change rebuilds, maybe rsalveti can handle that?
<robru> Saviq: from my perspective, we'd have to reconfigure the silo to accept those and it'd be quite the hassle
<rsalveti> I can upload directly
<robru> rsalveti: thanks
<Saviq> rsalveti, the three pkgs we'd need to upload to unblock rtm silo 18 are in http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/mir26.1/
<Saviq> or you can build them yourself since you're signing them :)
<Saviq> I might've done something wrong after all
<rsalveti> this is RTM only right
<Saviq> rsalveti, yes
<Saviq> rsalveti, didn't know whether to add the ~rtm tag, but since it's the same source, I thought we needn't
<rsalveti> yeah, no need
<rsalveti> for rebuild only we usually add buildx after ubuntux
<camako> Saviq, qtubuntu doesn't directly depend on mir
<Saviq> camako, right
<Saviq> rsalveti, you can skip qtubuntu!
<camako> Saviq, for server ABI breaks, I have papi, usc, qtmir on the silo
<Saviq> camako, yeah, /me overzealous
<camako> Saviq, FYI papi on vivid no longer needs papi rebuilds (when server ABI breaks)
<Saviq> ack
<rsalveti> cjwatson: do I need to specify anything special when uploading packages directly to the ubuntu-rtm archive with dput?
<rsalveti> it seems I only uploaded changes into rtm ppas, not archive directly yet
<dobey> trainguards: can someone somehow mark the status of row 66 as "landed" please?
<Saviq> robru, bad news, platform-api actually needs adaptation to build against the new mir in rtm silo 18, camako is preparing a source package, I added it to sources on the silo, please reconfigure and upload to the silo when ready
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<robru> dobey: done. for future reference, you can just type 'Landed' into C66. it's not a read-only field ;-)
<robru>  dobey: done. for future reference, you can just type 'Landed' into C66. it's not a read-only field ;-)
<robru> Saviq: sorry IRC is going seriously wonky, I only just got your message. you ready for that reconfigure yet?
<robru> Saviq: camako: also why a source package and not an MP?
<camako>  robru, not ready yet... I dunno why not an MP
<camako> to speed things up, perhaps?
<robru> camako: dunno, MPs are less work as far as I can tell. then the train builds the source package for you ;-)
<Saviq> camako, yeah, only you need to branch papi for rtm :)
<Saviq> camako, to MP against
<camako> Saviq, ah that's the real reason
<Saviq> camako, but your call, then you don't need to care about the changelog
<camako> to avoid branching
<Saviq> camako, probably not a good reason anyway
<robru> Saviq: well that's as easy as branching trunk and pushing it without changes somewhere else? doing things by source packages is a lot of manual work that as far as I know, is only there to support things we don't have branches for. if we have branches we should be using MPs
<robru> camako: you're not "avoiding branching"... it's an RTM branch, you're just foregoing tracking it in bzr
<Saviq> oh actually
<Saviq> there *is* an rtm branch already
<robru> heh
<Saviq> camako, lp:platform-api/rtm-14.09
<camako> Saviq, this? ---> lp:platform-api/rtm-14.09
<camako> ok
<camako> So I'll generate an MP against that?
<Saviq> camako, make sure to include http://launchpadlibrarian.net/194801806/platform-api_2.5.0%2B14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1_2.5.0%2B14.10.20141015-0ubuntu2.diff.gz in your MP
<Saviq> camako, yeah, just MP against that
<camako> Saviq, ah ok
<cjwatson> rsalveti:
<cjwatson> [lp]
<cjwatson> fqdn                    = upload.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> method                  = ftp
<cjwatson> incoming                = %(lp)s
<cjwatson> login                   = anonymous
<cjwatson> rsalveti: then upload to lp:ubuntu-rtm
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-14
<camako> Robru, I added the MP for Saviq to the spread sheet  ---> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/rtm-14.09-compat-mir-0.8.1/+merge/246370
<camako> robru ^^
<Saviq> camako, ah, I see you unconfused this, glad
<camako> Saviq, yeah it builds
<Saviq> camako, you need to include this diff before your changelog change https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194801806/platform-api_2.5.0%2B14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1_2.5.0%2B14.10.20141015-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Saviq> camako, the train will complain otherwise
<camako> Saviq, you added platform-api to column G, now we are adding papi MP.. I dunno if it makes a difference
<camako> Saviq, ok I'll take that in too
<Saviq> camako, yeah, remove it from the sources column
<camako> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> robru, camako, because of the nature of the change I would not "revoke" the QA sign-off, just build it and publish straight away to unblock the migration
<robru> Saviq, I think I'm ok with that
<robru> one sec
<camako> Saviq, changelog updated
<Saviq> camako, thanks, ACK
<robru> Saviq, camako: sorry guys I gotta run to the doctor's, will be back in about 2 hours. Hopefully rsalveti is around to hit publish on that when it finishes building, otherwise I can do it later.
<Saviq> robru, nw, it's almost build, I'll just do a quick validation and set the spreadsheet accordingly
<Saviq> ok, robru, rsalveti, if you're around ↑, everything seems finally in order
<Saviq> please publish rtm/018 (only papi needs publishing, not sure how the job looks)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 65 building (started: 20150114-02:10) ===
<robru> Saviq: ok, sorry for the delay, republished
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, i saw your comment about the autopilot failures
<kenvandine> you need python3-evdev installed
<kenvandine> which i can't figure out why it isn't getting installed
<kenvandine> python3-autopilot depends on it
<kenvandine> for some reason when CI runs the AP tests, that package gets installed
<kenvandine> but installing ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot doesn't...
<kenvandine> i don't want to add a depends for it myself, since ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot depends on python3-autopilot, which depends on python3-evdev
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, i went ahead and added the depends and kicked off a rebuild
<kenvandine> this way i know it doesn't bite us again
<kenvandine> but if you like, you can just install that package then start the tests
<kenvandine> the rebuild just adds the depends on the package
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, and silo 3 can land separately, just without it any settings test that mocks upower will fail
<kenvandine> but they are failing now anyway
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 193 building (started: 20150114-03:10) ===
<robru> ಠ_ಠ
<robru> Saviq: you still around? some kind of merge conflict cleaning your silo.
<robru> just looking into it now...
<robru> Saviq: nm, fixed it. all landed and merged now!
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 193 DONE (finished: 20150114-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/193.changes ===
<tvoss> sil2100, good morning
<tvoss> sil2100, could you take a look at line 52, I adjusted needs qa to no, elaborated in the test plans column
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> tvoss: I'll check that in a moment, but I might have to consult QA as well
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! I would need you to get https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/fix-1390191-rtm/+merge/242214 approved by someone
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, so I'll have to talk about your silo with QA - normally I would let it in with this rationale, but since it's location-service QA might think there's additional risk assigned etc.
<pstolowski> sil2100, hi! uhm, sure
<sil2100> dobey: ^
<sil2100> (actually I see dobey was the lander)
<pstolowski> sil2100, done
<pstolowski> sil2100, dobey will be available in a few hours
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am done with the rtm silo10, feel free to empty it and put back to the pool. Also the line 58 can be deleted from the sheet. Thank you a lot for the resources. It was a super valuable exercise. The Vivid edition of the UITK passes all tests on RTM.
<sil2100> bzoltan: that's good to know - does it also run without any user-visible problems? You dogfooded it?
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2, popey: I have a doctor's appointment in 10 minutes so I'll have to jump out, in theory I should make it in time for the meeting but this depends on the waiting queue
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 out for a doctors appointment, trainguard back in ~1h
<tvoss> sil2100, sure, let me know if I can help
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, rtm silo 012 passed QA but Omer must've forgot to push the button, what do we do in that case https://trello.com/c/E7oTClp2/571-ubuntu-rtm-landing-012-unity8-saviq ?
<Saviq> ah actually no, it's the broken silo
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ - is now a good time to push a *vivid* device tarball?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, sure, go ahead
<sil2100> o/
<john-mcaleely> thanks
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: yeah, no plans for vivid this week, so +1
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> Saviq: broken silo..?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, see Timo's comment
<john-mcaleely> I hope davmor2 will be along at some point today with news of the rtm device tarball :-)
<sil2100> Ah, this one
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Saviq: it will land soon then
<Saviq> sil2100, well, it's my fault as I accidentally built it and we tried to recover by bincopying to a different silo, but it never go to a coherent state
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<john-mcaleely> ok, so vivid tarball pushed
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no I decided I was bribed enough as a child
<john-mcaleely> heh
<john-mcaleely> I'm not sure I get that
<Saviq> sil2100, it seems like it won't do anything automagically, might even require manual copy to proposed
<Saviq> unless you find a way to get it to work...
<ogra_> geez .... test results for 192 and 193 look really bad
<ogra_> ~20 new crashers
<sil2100> Wow, 193 had mir, but this would mean it's unrelated?
<ogra_> seems unity-scopes_scoperunner crashes in every test
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, started one image before
<sil2100> Looks like a scoperunner issue
<davmor2> sil2100: I blame ogra_
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah...
<ogra_> sil2100, might be an apparmor one though, i cant open any log file so i cant tell
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: wasn't even now it might make more sense :)
 * sil2100 logs in into the VPN
<jibel> ogra_, health-check didn't run on 192 and 5 tests are failing.
<ogra_> jibel, yeah, thats not the issue, we have a new constant crasher (unity-scopes_scoperunner)
<ogra_> that worries me more than a few new crashes
<jibel> right, could be bug 1357143 ?
<ogra_> err
<ubot5> bug 1357143 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:unity::scopes::Variant::get_string" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357143
<ogra_> failures
<sil2100> ogra_: looking at the console logs and comparing with earlier images, so far I don't see any additional apparmor denials
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, smells like it could be the bug above
<ogra_> funnily on my own device ... while i have a unity-scopes_scoperunner.crash file, it is from the 9th ... so 5 days old
<sil2100> Maybe autopilot triggers it in a funny way
<ogra_> seems https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/fix-empty-variant/+merge/246365 has the fix
<sil2100> alecu: ping
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has reconfigure on rtm silo 006 please, added qtmir there
<vila> hi there, any pending issues with ci  ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey!
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed!
<sil2100> tvoss: hey, so we had a talk about your silo, and it will have to wait for next milestone - sadly one of the reasons is also that it's not yet approved by the product team
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, ^, could you take care of that issue, please?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: can you throw me the link for the tarball again please
<Saviq> sil2100, any word on publishing rtm silo 12?
<sil2100> Saviq: trying this now :)
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, thanks :)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: nevermind found it
<sil2100> Saviq: if you could make sure to document adding dependencies in commit-messages/changelog-entries I would be really happy ;) Anyway, it seems it's publishing!
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll try to remember, sorries
<Saviq> sil2100, can I have a reconf on silo 6 in the mean time
<sil2100> No worries, it's cosmetics really
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-012-2-publish/26/console seems to have a wrong path to the branch it pushed to
<Saviq> missing "ci-train-bot"
<sil2100> Saviq: this is really strange, actually the ci-train-bot LP account seems to be missing
<sil2100> Where did it push it to then..?
<Saviq> sil2100, it pushed fine
<Saviq> sil2100, just the log is wrong
<Saviq> sil2100, well, actually, maybe it pushed to ~/, which is the user's path then
<sil2100> Saviq: might be the case here then
<sil2100> Since CI Train prints exactly the string it did bzr push to
<sil2100> Didn't know you could do ~/something/something
<Saviq> sil2100, see the last commit in https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/qmenumodel/trunk - something's funky there as well
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, noticed that in another trunk as well, the user config is somehow busted
<sil2100> The problem is that I don't have much power over the CI Train machine now after it got pushed to IS
<sil2100> But I'll re-try today to get someone looking at this
<Saviq> sil2100, nw, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, sorries, one last resync of rtm silo 6, added a sync of qtubuntu from vivid :)
<sil2100> Saviq: sure ;)
<Saviq> s/qtubuntu/qmenumodel/
<sil2100> Done!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, how do I get tvoss gps testing silo approved?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it's an urgent request from a customer
<tvoss> john-mcaleely, probably best to check with pmcgowan once he comes up
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: is this required for this milestone?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes. testing GPS needs to be done well before other dates coming soon :-)
<sil2100> It's a little bit latish you know ;)
<sil2100> *lateish
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, my fault. I forgot to get the bug raised to the product team. Mostly because it was a feature request...
<mandel> sil2100, is the silo creation closed? I'd need to create one for rtm quite urgent :-/
<mandel> sil2100, I though it could be done yesterday night
<sil2100> mandel: for testing you mean?
<sil2100> mandel: since for a silo to get it for this week's promotion it's already too late
<mandel> sil2100, I guess it was promotion.. but well, if it is too late is too late, nothing we can really do I suppose
<mandel> sil2100, I'll add it to the spreadsheet then
<jibel> john-mcaleely, it's too late and not reviewed by the product team. You can escalate it to Pat.
<john-mcaleely> jibel, do you know when the product team triage canonical-devices-system-image? It seems I filed it there four days ago
<john-mcaleely> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1408984/+activity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408984 in location-service (Ubuntu) "No tool exists to test SNR &TTFF on a handset" [High,In progress]
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, when you're online ^ please get this in this milestone
<john-mcaleely> (the alternative is for our customer to wait at least a week, possibly two, to start this testing.)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, idk when the review is.
<dbarth> hi trainguards, i have silo 007 vivid finally tested and good to land on vivid
<dbarth> I have also tested backports to 14.04 if I can get a sync to Trusty, to initiate the SRU process
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! Ok, let me do that
<sil2100> But let's first release to vivid
<dbarth> sure, that's the goal
<dbarth> upstream, then SRUs
<sil2100> dbarth: btw. you know why the build job was waiting for infinity? Do you remove some arches in this silo?
<dbarth> sil2100: it was a build wait because the chrome build fails on powerpc, etc.
<dbarth> same as oxide
<cjwatson> That shouldn't have caused the build job to wait unless the package was previously built on those architectures
<cjwatson> Which would then imply that you'll have trouble getting out of -proposed without archive admin intervention, and it would be best to have it analysed up-front
<sil2100> Yeah, looking at LP it seems that previously it had powerpc binaries
<cjwatson> but:
<cjwatson>  unity-chromium-extension | 3.0.0+14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1  | vivid/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<dbarth> cjwatson: i think i stopped the job cause it was being stuck on those arches
<sil2100> No, wait
<cjwatson> so IMO the build job is wrong
<dbarth> that one is a new piece of code
<cjwatson> dbarth: You did, but it shouldn't have broken this way
<dbarth> using the newest chrome API
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-chromium-extension
<sil2100> cjwatson: this page confuses me
<dbarth> ie, a replacement for the old NPAPI which has been deprecated
<sil2100> cjwatson: the version in -proposed seems to have powerpc binaries
<sil2100> cjwatson: while the one in the archive, LP says it's build-dep-waiting on something
<cjwatson> sil2100: Yeah, clearly managed to build somehow, but that was in a utopic PPA so who knows
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, scratch the last sentence of mine
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's actually dep-waiting on the 3 arches
<dbarth> do you have links to the individual builds that were on dep waits ?
<cjwatson> And it was stuck in -proposed because those three arches had unsatisfiable binaries
<cjwatson> dbarth: that's not necessary
<dbarth> ah right, so it couldn't have worked anyway
<cjwatson> sil2100: so how about I just remove the binaries for those three arches from -proposed
<cjwatson> they aren't going to work, and they're evidently now no longer built
<dbarth> +1
<sil2100> cjwatson: sounds like a plan, thanks :)
<cjwatson> it's disappointing that nobody followed this up for the 201 days that unity-chromium-extension has been stuck in -proposed
<cjwatson> somebody dropped the ball in epic style there
<dbarth> 201 days?
<dbarth> oh, that was the initial landing attempts
<dbarth> and then we went into fixing the package-kit problem
<cjwatson> given how easy this was to address, it should have been addressed ~200 days ago
<cjwatson> and not ignored
<sil2100> 201 days?! Oh damn
<cjwatson> I've removed those binaries now; I strongly suggest letting the 200-day-old upload migrate before dealing with the next one
<dbarth> sorry, i was not aware this package was still blocked there
<cjwatson> I suspect somebody cleared a silo when they shouldn't have
<dbarth> i asked the initial silo to be unloaded, knowing it would take a bit to fix the other bug
<cjwatson> yeah, but this is how things get lost
<dbarth> and then we went into 'phone focus' mode... ;)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, any news on the device tarball? (I'm on hols today, and will be out this afternoon, if it needs pushing)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: running still should be done in about 25-30 minutes
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, cool, no problem
 * sil2100 goes off to prepare dinner
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: once you get a +1 from davmor2, feel free to push it
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, thanks!
<ogra_> must be quite some dinner if you start preparing it around noon :)
<john-mcaleely> lol
<john-mcaleely> jibel, looks like victorp got to it before pmcgowan . I believe #1408984 is now approved for this milestone
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> ogra_: it has to cook in the oven for over an hour ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, and I meant the 'dinner' dinner
<sil2100> You know, dinner can mean 'supper', but can also mean 'lunch'
<sil2100> Confusing
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> sil2100, john-mcaleely: tarball complete
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, yay. +1 ?
<cwayne> pete-woods: did you ever figure out the "(missing upload)" thing for the store?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: yeap
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, double yay
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ pushed, per your comment above. Coming to an rtm build near you soon :-)
<john-mcaleely> thank you!
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, enjoy your holiday now !
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> o/
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<sil2100> So now we just need to wait for rvr to finish testing telephony-service
<rvr> sil2100: I did, but I need boiko to confirm an issue
<sil2100> Oh
<rvr> Either him or bfiller
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: now get outta here ;)
<sil2100> jibel, brendand, davmor2, rvr: did you notice any scoperunner crashes during todays usage
<sil2100> ?
<davmor2> _usr_bin_webapp-container.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_bin_webapp-container.32011.upload
<davmor2> _usr_bin_webapp-container.32011.uploaded
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ that's it
<rvr> _usr_share_click_preinstalled_com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.412_camera-app.32011.crash
<rvr> No scope crashes, though
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr: great news
<sil2100> We'll anyway inform cwayne once he's up
<cwayne> sil2100: whatsup?
<ogra_> you broke it !!
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> cwayne: hey! So, after the custom tarball upload yesterday we noticed scoperunner crashes for every autopilot test in the smoketesting suite
<sil2100> cwayne: it's always reproducible on the testing environment, but it seems to happen only during running autopilot tests
<cwayne> hmm, there were only changes to like 2 scopes.. shouldnt have affected any of the other ones
<victorp> sil2100, that is wierd, nothing else landed on the actual scope running?
<sil2100> cwayne: it seems some scope is crashing, and since no scope-related thing got updated besides the custom tarball
<sil2100> victorp: no... nothing besides that
<victorp> do you have some logs?
<sil2100> victorp: there were a lot of landings, but nothing to do with scopes
<ogra_> as i said before, apparmor changes landed too, but we dont seem to have any apparmor denials in the logs
<ogra_> iirc the apparmor changes were custome related
<ogra_> -e
<cwayne> it's happening for every single autopilot test?
<sil2100> victorp: http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/192:20150113:20150107-5ffb790/223/reminders/ <- here's for instance one of the tests that had the crash, you can access the crashfile there
<ogra_> cwayne, yup
<sil2100> cwayne: almost every, but in overall there's like 20 scoperunner crashes in the smoketesting runs
<sil2100> http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/192:20150113:20150107-5ffb790/223/
<victorp> sil2100, it looks like I cant see that :(
<victorp> I guess I dont have vpn setup
<jibel> sil2100, not today, but I've a scope runner crash from 2 day sago
<sil2100> bzoltan: aargh, unapproved branches! :) Check merges from silo 10
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ohh, I am sorry. So amateurish mistake ...fixed
<seb128> sil2100, so you know why the status of rtm 004 is "ready to build" on the dashboard when the package is built in the ppa since yesterday?
<ogra_> seb128, an MP branch or is it a source package upload ?
<seb128> ogra_, copy from a vivid source
<ogra_> (the latter need a watch only build)
<ogra_> then try a watch only build
<seb128> well, it's built
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004
<ogra_> the train doesnt watch the actual build for source packages
<ogra_> you need to tell it to ...
<ogra_> it only works fully automatic for MPs
<seb128> ogra_, danke, that worked
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, om26er is on silo19
<om26er> john-mcaleely, I am actually waiting for tvoss|lunch to give me steps to verify the fix.
<pete-woods> cwayne: no. it's still happening today
<tvoss> om26er, please see the bug report linked on the spreadsheet. Also: the patch does not alter the service's behavior
<om26er> jibel, ^ :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know what happened with vivid?
<ogra_> rsalveti, was something supposed to happen with it ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, it failed to build
<rsalveti> E: Unable to locate package libmirclient8driver-android
<rsalveti> E: Unable to locate package libmirplatform4driver-android
<rsalveti> still that hack?
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> yeah, needs build system changes
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, let me bump that
<rsalveti> actually, there was no mir upload for days, maybe it just got promoted
<cjwatson> maybe component-mismatches?
<cjwatson> oh, no, those are the old names
<ogra_> there was a mir upload to rtm yesterday ... it should have gone into vivid too
<cjwatson> yeah, you need to fix livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@amber ~/src/ubuntu/livecd-rootfs/livecd-rootfs>$ bzr grep libmir live-build
<cjwatson> live-build/auto/config:         add_package install ubuntu-minimal libmirclient8driver-android libmirplatform4driver-android ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson> live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/80-enable-libhybris.chroot:if dpkg -l libmirclient8driver-android 2>/dev/null|grep -q ^ii; then
<ogra_> yup
<cjwatson> live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/80-enable-libhybris.chroot:if dpkg -l libmirplatform4driver-android 2>/dev/null|grep -q ^ii; then
<rsalveti> right, but the upload for vivid happend at 8th
<cjwatson> is there a mir ABI bump checklist that this could go on?  there are several things that seem to be forgotten nearly every time
<ogra_> rsalveti, if you touch it anyway, drop that ugly check in the .chroot script
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure
<rsalveti> yeah, we need a checklist
<rsalveti> camako: ^
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I processed NBS binaries yesterday: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/armhf/libmirclient8driver-android
<cjwatson> the old not-built-from-source binary would have been hanging around in the archive until then
<rsalveti> right, that explains then
<rsalveti> yeah, package got renamed
<rsalveti> that was a big change
<rsalveti> -Package: libmirclient8driver-android
<rsalveti> +Package: mir-client-platform-android
<rsalveti> wonder why nobody from touch was involved in that landing
<ogra_> most likely because it was prepared last year ... lying around til after holidays and then picked up again and touch people were forgotten
<rsalveti> ogra_: why dropping that from .chroot?
<ogra_> only the check
<ogra_> not the command it wraps, just that dpkg -l code ... it is pointless
<rsalveti> needed for libmirplatform5driver-android at least
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> argh, will need to brb, family around, need to have lunch at the right time
<rsalveti> will fix this once back
<dobey> pstolowski, sil2100: eh?
<pstolowski> dobey, ?
<jdstrand_> the apparmor changes were to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and were only to allow more access to the sdcard for the camera and gallery in reserved policy groups. there is nothing in there that would've caused scopes to fail
<jdstrand> there was a custom tarball landing that incorporated those changes to fast boot. I can't comment on what else was in there
<dobey> pstolowski: you and sil2100 mentioned me earlier. about your branch i guess?
<jdstrand> s/to fast/for fast/
<sil2100> dobey: all is cool
<pstolowski> dobey, yes, we needed top-approval
<sil2100> seb128: it looks ok to me now
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, perhaps a scope falls over *because* it can access the SD card now :)
<pstolowski> dobey, the silo was tested alreadt by om26er
<jdstrand> well, they had access before, the only change was being able to readdir /media/<user>/
<ogra_> sil2100, seems the store scope is broken :/
<dobey> yeah. oh. i was pretty sure it was top approved already. anyway, ok. :)
<sil2100> ogra_: for users as well?
 * sil2100 tries
<ogra_> sil2100, try it
<jdstrand> but that would only affect scopes that were confined and used these policy groups-- and I know of none
<ogra_> i only get a wqallpaper and bouncin bottom bar
<sil2100> ogra_: hmm, I'm running 193 here and the store scope works fine
<sil2100> Let me experiment a bit
<ogra_> sil2100, i think victorp sees it too
<ogra_> sil2100, after reboot it works
<sil2100> ogra_: really strange, looks fine here
<ogra_> i upgraded to 192 this morning and to 193 just now ... so it probably only happens after a while
<ogra_> sil2100, or perhaps a server issue ...
<rvr> sil2100:  Approved silo 16
<sil2100> rvr: \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: so, you anyway think it might be the store scope at fault?
<ogra_> sil2100, see the other channel ... seems there is a server issue
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, I needed to do a watch only rebuild
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: so I think we can label the scoperunner crash as low impact for now, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Ok, I see telephony-service has migrated completely, nothing in the proposed migration is left
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: what do you say for building the candidate image now?
<om26er> tvoss, it timedout for me: "Problem executing the CLI: Wait for fix timed out."
<tvoss> om26er, sure, that's fine
<om26er> FWIW I am sitting near a window
<tvoss> om26er, it's gps only, might well happen
<tvoss> om26er, could you pastebin the complete output?
<camako> rsalveti, something wrong with Mir?
<om26er> tvoss, it took a long time to scroll in the terminal to copy that text. ~15000 lines. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9748370/
<rsalveti> camako: we need some sort of checklist when landing mir, because we're currently hardcoding the package name at the script that builds the touch image
<rsalveti> camako: latest update included a package rename and abi bumpa
<rsalveti> *bump
<rsalveti> which broke vivid, which I'm currently fixing
<tvoss> om26er, thanks
<camako> rsalveti, I see.. bummer... who owns the script?
<rsalveti> camako: it's part of livecd-rootfs, so any core dev should be able to update that if needed
<rsalveti> camako: but just ping either me or ogra_ and should be fine
<rsalveti> until we fix this properly
<camako> rsalveti, I was under the impression that it was fixed. I'll talk to Chris (RAOF).
<rsalveti> the issue is the update alternatives for the android/desktop backend
<rsalveti> to fix this properly we basically need to remove mesa from touch
<camako> rsalveti, gotcha
<sil2100> ogra_: once you're around, maybe let's kick a new image if jibel has nothing against it
<rsalveti> because we're installing both mir-client-platform-mesa and mir-client-platform-android
<rsalveti> when we should only be installing mir-client-platform-android
<rsalveti> but the dep chain ends up bringing both
<camako> rsalveti, ok I'll chase it
<rsalveti> camako: so, with latest mir we don't need update-alternatives for the client library, right?
<rsalveti> just for the server
<rsalveti> platform actually
<camako> rsalveti yes only platform
<rsalveti> camako: great
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed!
<jibel> sil2100, waiting for silo 19
<sil2100> jibel: oh, wait, so this got approved by Pat?
<victorp> sil2100, it was a server issue, according to beuno
<jibel> sil2100, no by victorp
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> om26er: how's testing going?
<om26er> sil2100, so far so good
<sil2100> jibel: in this case it seems we'll indeed end up with an image for the evening meeting
<om26er> sil2100, a longer test is running which should take ~30 minutes I believe.
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, the estimation this morning was without an additional silo to land today
<om26er> tvoss, does the logs look good ?
<om26er> tvoss, what causes this messsage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9748909/ ?
<tvoss> om26er, it's on purpose, the mode is standalone gps, non assisted
<om26er> davmor2, can you try to run one of the tests in bug 1408984 -- see comment#8
<ubot5> bug 1408984 in location-service (Ubuntu) "No tool exists to test SNR &TTFF on a handset" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408984
<om26er> standalone gps just does not get a fix for me (which is not related to this change).
<davmor2> om26er: yeap flash has just finished need to get the silo installed
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, only returned now ... do you have an image building already ? else i'll kick one now
<sil2100> ogra_: no no, scratch that
<sil2100> ogra_: we're still waiting for that location-service silo that product team enforced
<sil2100> It's in testing right now :)
<ogra_> oh, the one that wasnt approved this morning ?
<sil2100> No, we were waiting for Pat, but then victorp approved it :)
<ogra_> ah, k
 * mterry really wants another image but sees the above
<davmor2> tvoss, jibel, om26er: so both the command in the description and the command in comment 8 but exit with a first fix time
<davmor2> _status_update(uint16_t, void*): status=4, context=0x1432d8
<davmor2> Mean time to first fix in [ms]: 58745
<davmor2> Variance in time to first fix in [ms]: 11578391457
<davmor2> ubuntu-location-service start/running, process 9126
<om26er> davmor2, that basically means its doing what its supposed to, I believe.
<davmor2> om26er: I'd say it works then :)
<om26er> and that.
<davmor2> om26er: is that all you need from me?
<om26er> davmor2, yep
<om26er> davmor2, thanks :)
<davmor2> om26er: no worries
<om26er> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> Publishing, once this migrates we kick a new image
<sil2100> I suppose the US QA team will only be able to start testing
<om26er> sil2100, so new image in ~2h ?
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure silo 21 for ubuntu-rtm ?
<alex-abreu> ^^ L55
<sil2100> om26er: yeah...
<sil2100> alex-abreu: sure
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> alex-abreu: done, remember that unity-webapps-qml is also in your rtm silo 13
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thank you, yes
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, rmadison seems happy (britney as well)
<sil2100> ogra_: let's kick teh new image!
<ogra_> kicking
<sil2100> Thanks :)
 * ogra_ looks for his shoes
<sil2100> Use your best kicking shoes
<ogra_> kicked
<sil2100> Today's meeting will be real quick
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 195 building (started: 20150114-16:50) ===
 * davmor2 passes ogra_ so hob nail boots to give it a proper kick
<kgunn> trainguards just need an rtm silo for line 83, so rickspencer can test a potential solution seems he is special and is able to repro
<sil2100> kgunn: k
<sil2100> kgunn: so it's ready for assignment?
<ogra_> sil2100, as usual, snappy meeting running over, i'll be late
<kgunn> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> ogra_: ok
 * ogra_ pokes google with a pointy stick
<mterry> What is the usual build time for a new image?
<robru> mterry: 1 to 2 hours as far as I know.
 * mterry hugs robru
<mterry> and goes to the gym while he waits
<sil2100> We should have a new image in ~1h
<sil2100> ;)
 * robru blushes
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ please :)
<Saviq> robru, thanks for yesterday, and sorry about all the fuss
<robru> Saviq: no worries, that's my job ;-)
<robru> Saviq: just need you to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/246339
<Saviq> robru, done
<sil2100> robru: btw. since I didn't have time to look into that today - but did you notice that when ci-train-bot commits to branches, the user seems to be b0rken? Consider for instance this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/qmenumodel/trunk
<sil2100> robru: looks like some variable is not set properly
<robru> sil2100: yeah I fixed that a couple times already but somehow my fix doesn't seem to be sticking. not sure what keeps resetting that :-/
<robru> sil2100: do you have an example from within the last week?
<sil2100> hmmm, I remember seeing that once yesterday as well, but can't remember the project it was in
<sil2100> Let me dig a little bit
<robru> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/527/console actually it seems fine currently
<sil2100> robru: maybe those are all just leftovers for now
<robru> sil2100: one thing about the staging instance is that it comes with a whole new charm, and I'm reasonably confident that the charm sets this correctly, so once we get a new production deployment it should be fixed permanently. just not sure how the existing charm in the existing deployment keeps breaking this.
<tvoss> davmor2, so you happy to sign off the silo?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed!
<davmor2> tvoss: 19 went ages ago
<davmor2> tvoss: was om26er to sign off
<tvoss> davmor2, cool,thx :)
<davmor2> ogra_: is everything alright with the build I'd of thought it would of appeared by now
<ogra_> davmor2, just checking
<ogra_> the rootfs seems to have built https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<davmor2> ogra_: great so just taking its time then right?
<ogra_> the importer seems to run  ... hmm
<ogra_> davmor2, there were issues with the importer that stephane fixed only 20min ago ... should pop out the image soon
<davmor2> ogra_: nice thanks for the update
 * ogra_ vanishes again 
<ogra_> *fnop*
<imgbot> === IMAGE 65 DONE (finished: 20150114-19:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/65.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 195 DONE (finished: 20150114-19:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/195.changes ===
<davmor2> \o/
<alecu> ping cihelp: Hi! I'd like to have lp:pay-ui autopilot tests being run by jenkins, or some other bot
<fginther> alecu, let me look into that
<alecu> great
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed!
<davmor2> kenvandine: bit of an issue for me on mako and krillin on the latest update http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751834/  the updates page is blank when I rewind the revision 10
<robru> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 seems to be a problem with your unity8 migration from silo 18.
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'll write up a bug ToyKeeper has just confirmed it
<om26er> Hi! mardy
<kenvandine> davmor2, blank? or just spinning checking?
<davmor2> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1410968 see screenshot in bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410968 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In image 195 krillin 163 mako system settings is not showing updates" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> kenvandine: 3 qa see it on 4 devices
<kenvandine> nt.qml:31 module "Ubuntu.Connectivity" is not installed^M
<kenvandine> doh!
<kenvandine> davmor2, looks like something was removed in that image
<kenvandine> yes, it was dropped from the image
<kenvandine> i guess settings really needs to depend on it
<kenvandine> anyone know why it was dropped?
<davmor2> jfunk: ^
<davmor2> kenvandine: system settings wasn't imported from vivid was it?  if so it might be version incompatibility maybe?
<jfunk> davmor2: ack
<kenvandine> davmor2, nope
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/195.changes
<kenvandine> the package was dropped
<kenvandine> i'm adding the depends now
<davmor2> ogra_, slangasek: image is bad a user will not be able to update from it till kenvandine fix is back into the system is there a way we can knock the ota on the head for this image so users don't get it?
<kenvandine> i wonder why it was removed, but we should have had a depends for it anyway
<davmor2> kenvandine: it hates you?  Hate it back it works for me ;)
<kenvandine> davmor2, oh... it also broke telegram
<kenvandine> that package is part of the platform
<kenvandine> click apps depend on it existing
<kenvandine> click packages can't depend on it
<kenvandine> me adding the depends is a good idea, but we have apps using it as well which can't do the same
<davmor2> kenvandine: man that sucks I wonder if it was a seed change, I know there was an issue with the build it took longer than normal :(
<kenvandine> maybew
<kenvandine> i'm not seeing a seed change
<kenvandine> ogra_, ^^ thoughts?
<om26er> kenvandine, it was removed in unity8 silo
<om26er> i.e. the dependency was removed from unity8 which I guess was pulling it into the image.
<om26er> Saviq, ^
<slangasek> davmor2: I'm not in the loop, what image are you talking about?
<kenvandine> image 195 dropped a package that is part of the platform
<kenvandine> the connectivity api
<davmor2> slangasek: last rtm proposed image krillin 195 mako 163 krillin.es 144 emulator 157 (but I guess that one doesn't matter so much.)
<kenvandine> broke settings and telegram
<kenvandine> and probably other click apps too
<kenvandine> davmor2, i have the dep change building in rtm silo 3
<slangasek> davmor2: ok.  So we should roll back to the previous image, for all devices?
<davmor2> slangasek: I think there is an ota tag that cna stop people upgrading to it.
<slangasek> I don't know anything about that
<slangasek> my understanding is that rollbacks on the channel are handled by re-publishing the previous image
<davmor2> slangasek: rollbacks work too
<davmor2> kenvandine: looks like unity8 is to blame ← Saviq it's your fault :)
<kenvandine> i added the dep to settings
<kenvandine> but it should probably be seeded as part of the framework
<davmor2> kenvandine: indeed
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, lets fix the seed
<kenvandine> ogra_, can you seed it?
<slangasek> davmor2: I don't see an ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/krillin.es channel
<kenvandine> i'd like to have the package depends in there too, since settings is a debian package
<slangasek> oh, it's 14.09.es-proposed, hum
<kenvandine> i'm anal that way :)
<davmor2> slangasek: indeed thanks sorry I couldn't think of the exact channel off the top of my head :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i added an ubuntu-touch task too
<davmor2> kenvandine: only issue then is if there is a newer version and yours is updated and the seed isn't and it all fails because of it ;)
<slangasek> davmor2: rolled back to previous versions for all the devices you mentioned; should be publishing shortly
<davmor2> slangasek: thanks
<davmor2> jfunk: ^
<Saviq> oh jeez, everything's my fault again?
<Saviq> who forgot to depend on the connectivity module?
<kenvandine> Saviq, aren't you used to it? :-D
<kenvandine> Saviq, me... and of course some click apps :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, it's know to have broken settings and telegram
<davmor2> Saviq: not everything only critical breakages of the system that lie squarely at your upload :P
<Saviq> kenvandine, sounds like it should be part of the framework then, if apps use it?
<kenvandine> Saviq, yeah... it should be seeded
<davmor2> Saviq: this is the conversation we were just having :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, most importantly it broke updating :)
<Saviq> yeah I can see that
<kenvandine> so very hard to fet a fix
<Saviq> kenvandine, yay :|
<kenvandine> s/fet/get
<davmor2> Saviq: remind me to buy you a beer at the next sprint ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, I'll remember to grep through / whenever I drop a dependency next time :P
<Saviq> robru, "unexpected error: test dependencies are unsatisfiable"
<davmor2> night all thanks for the quick responses kenvandine and slangasek
<robru> Saviq: yeah i dunno, i was hoping you knew ;-)
<Saviq> alecu, we got an adt failure on -scope-click after a unity8 upload https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/
<Saviq> alecu, apparently test deps are uninstallable, any idea?
 * alecu looks
<Saviq> if only it said more
<Saviq> I wonder if proposed got broken, /me adds to chroot
<alecu> no idea about this...
<alecu> dobey: can you take a look at that log too? ^
<dobey> sure
<Saviq> IIUC this would mean that B-D for unity-scope-click would be uninstallable in proposed
<alecu> there are a bunch of broken deps in that log:
<alecu> eg: Broken unity-scope-click:amd64 Depends on account-plugin-ubuntuone [ amd64 ] < none -> 14.04+14.10.20140910 > ( universe/libs )
<dobey> Saviq: no, it's the binary packagses that aren't installing
<dobey> Saviq: build-depends installed as it actually built
<Saviq> dobey, right
<dobey> so seems like maybe archive is broken?
<dobey> ie, bad timing?
<brendand> robru, i'm thinking we need to add a line or two of code to citrain to remove dropped dependencies. we keep on missing these things in silo testing because citrain doesn't do that
<Saviq> dobey, could be
<dobey> Saviq: it looks like ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts might have borked something
<Saviq> it failed twice already https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-unity-scope-click/
<kenvandine> can anyone test silo 3 for me when it finishes building?  just verify it pulls in connectivity module back in as a dep?
<kenvandine> i'm going to need to leave in 20m or so
<kenvandine> and it won't be done building by then
<dobey> huh
<dobey> Saviq: well, the scope hasn't changed in vivid in a month...
<kenvandine> if not i can test it when get back, but didn't want to hold up the fix
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed!
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, not saying it's the scope's fault, rather that it seems to be an actual issue, not intermittent
<dobey> but why does adt-run install all those packages and then give up with "oh btw, that was a huge waste of time because we can't actually resolve deps"
<dobey> hmm, i can't really tell what is going on there
<Saviq> yeah me neither, really
<Saviq> trying to build u-s-click with proposed here, let's see if I find any issues
<dobey> well, it builds fine according to the log. the problem is installing the packages (i'm not entirely sure how adt does that exactly)
<Saviq> yeah, I want to try and install the built packages
<Saviq> but... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9752191/ ← dobey
<Saviq> no build :/
<dobey> huh
<dobey> but why did it build in the adt run then?
<Saviq> yeah, good question
<dobey> [----------] 6 tests from BootstrapTest (19 ms total)
<dobey> in the adt log
<dobey> so that code built and passed the tests :)
<alecu> it's passing here too
<alecu> (on my desktop, still utopic)
<Saviq> ah, smart, you have a dummy adt test there to just verify the package builds :P
<Saviq> alecu, yeah, no question there, really, just it failed to build for me for some reason
<dobey> yes
<Saviq> interesting, I think DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=5" caused this? it seems to be building fine now... ¿?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> weird
<robru> brendand: sorry i didn't understand. What is the problem? You mean if a package drops a dep for something it still really needs?
 * dobey tries adt-run locally on vivid
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, looks like unity-scope-click and -autopilot are uninstallable on proposed
<Saviq> trying to find out why
<Saviq> oh yay, circular dep
<dobey> oh because we depend on unity8 and unity8 declares it depends on us?
<dobey> i think unity8 depending on specific scopes is wrong
<Saviq> dobey, actually no, we only Recommend
<dobey> oh
<Saviq> dobey, but yeah, can't install unity-scope-click from proposed
<dobey> that wasn't added to unity8 today was it?
<Saviq> qtdeclarative5-ofono0.2 : Breaks: ubuntu-system-settings (< 0.3+15.04.20150114) but 0.3+15.04.20150112-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dobey> oh, that's the problem
<dobey> lovely
<dobey> so the unity8/scope dep isn't the issue
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> that didn't change
<Saviq> oh hmm, but there is a new settings in proposed
<Saviq> so it might indeed still be just a timing problem
<Saviq> yeah, it just resolved itself
<Saviq> dobey, ↑
<Saviq> now who can restart adt tests (that's still alive at this hour)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> not sure if i can
<Saviq> I'm sure I can't
<Saviq> jibel, you around by any chance? could you restart http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-unity-scope-click/85/ for us? the issue should be resolved now
<dobey> thomi maybe?
<dobey> he should be starting his thursday by now i think
<Saviq> soon, yeah
<dobey> or robru perhaps?
<Saviq> robru, I don't think you can deal with adt can you?
<dobey> if trainguards can't poke jenkins to re-run adt jobs, i think we should fix that
<Saviq> trueth
<robru> Saviq: dobey: I can't remember, let me check
<Saviq> robru, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-unity-scope-click/85/
<Saviq> if you can (re)build this, then you can :)
<robru> Saviq: ah poop, I don't have the right VPN configured, gimme a few minutes to sort that
<Saviq> robru, there's only one VPN!
<dobey> one vpn to rule them all, i thought
<robru> Saviq: yeah I don't have that one set up yet ;-) still hobbling along with the old one
<robru> Saviq: bah I'm on the VPN but the DNS isn't working. can you give me the IP for d-jenkins?
<Saviq> robru, 10.100.0.2
<robru> bah! I can access jenkins by the IP but then SSO redirects to the domain so I can't complete the login without DNS working. I'll poke IS about this
<ToyKeeper> Anyone have an idea where we are for the missing dep fix?
<cjwatson> Saviq,dobey,robru: retrying now
<robru> Saviq: yeah sorry, I can probably normally retry that job for you but right now everything's busted. no #is vanguard, not sure how long it will take to resolve.
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<dobey> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> the new VPN is much better, I suggest configuring it :)
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, it's building in silo 3 IIRC
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I was putting off because I'm busy. trying it now
<ToyKeeper> Looks like 3 is built.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, yeah, that's it, kenvandine had to go
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, so it needs someone to jump on it and confirm the fix
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: I just installed silo 3 on the same 195 install where I first saw the issue...  and it's not working.
<ToyKeeper> I'll try a reflash to be sure, but so far it doesn't look good.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, did it pull in qml-module-...?
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: It's hard to tell.  I already started reflashing, and our silo tools aren't verbose enough to show apt's output.  :(
<robru> Saviq: I don't suppose you know the IP of the dns server that resolves *.ubuntu-ci do you?
<Saviq> robru, it should get in with the vpn config
<robru> Saviq: yeah I would've thought, but not working here
<Saviq> robru, like I don't have anything special set up, let me dig in syslog
<Saviq> robru, 10.172.192.1
<robru> Saviq: dunno, this happened to me before, last time I set up the old VPN, had to do something special to make *.ubuntu-ci resolve. can't find the wiki page for that though
<Saviq> NetworkManager[1148]: <info>   Internal DNS: 10.172.192.1
<Saviq> robru, do you have something similar in your syslog?
<Saviq> when connecting to the new VPN
<robru> Saviq: yeah I do, now that I configured it by hand ;-)
<Saviq> robru, there's a bunch of domains it resolves for, you might be missing stuff if you do by hand, are you using the NM GUI to configure the VPN?
<robru> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> robru, dunno, WFM :P
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: With 197 + silo 3, I see lots of qml-module-* packages...  but the settings/updates page is still completely blank.
<ToyKeeper> I also see the welcome wizard checkbox for HERE has returned, so I think things have improved...  but not all the way yet.
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: When you return, it doesn't appear that silo 3 is a complete fix.  :(
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, I'm not in on the details
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: In 195, the Updates page stopped working in System Settings...  totally blank, and made OTA updates impossible.  The theory is that it was caused by missing deps.
<ToyKeeper> I think the deps are pulled in now, but Updates still doesn't work.  I don't know why.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, trying here, got the problem reproduced
<Saviq> installing silo
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, were you using `citrain` to install the silo?
<dobey> ToyKeeper: do you know if mako 161 was broken in that respect too?
<Saviq> dobey, 163 was the first according to davmor2's email
<dobey> Saviq: i just saw that e-mail, but my phone is also not showing an image update available, though i see 165 in the server tree. :-/
<Saviq> dobey, I think that's because it was removed from the index
<Saviq> dobey, to not update people to the broken image
<dobey> Saviq: right, but i don't want to update to 163. 162 and 165 are both in the archive though (this is actually on a hammerhead, but the image builds for it mirror the mako images)
<Saviq> dobey, there's no fixed image yet
<Saviq> dobey, so IIUC your only upgrade would be to a broken image
<Saviq> dobey, so that's prevented
<dobey> oh
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, everything's fine, just citrain can't install the packages from silo 3 because they require a package that isn't in the silo, an "apt update" and "apt dist-upgrade" after citrain helps, though
<robru> Saviq: ok, I fixed DNS, I can totally rerun that job now ;-)
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> robru, do you get the dns from vpn now or manual?
<Saviq> yay, it published
<dobey> dave's mail said "it can be resolved from a pc to updated" which implied to me that a newer version fixed it, but if you have the broken image, you have to flash over usb to upgrade
<robru> Saviq: well I left my manual config in place, I should double-check that it works automaticaly now. the problem was that I had both 'dnsmasq' and 'dnsmasq-base' installed (because I have no idea what I'm doing), uninstalling dnsmasq made everything magicallystart working
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, just there's nothing non-broken to flash to, yet
<Saviq> :)
<robru> Saviq: yep, seems to be working even without manual dns config. great ;-)
<dobey> oh well, past time to go anyway
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, as far as I can tell, silo 3 is good to go
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: Sorry, had to relocate.  Yes, I used citrain.  Looks like you found the answer about mako already.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, so yeah, citrain can't deal with silos like that because installing the silo requires access to the archive, which citrain disables temporarily (blame robru)
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: Thanks for the info on out-of-silo packages.
<ToyKeeper> Disabling the archive temporarily usually fixes a lot more issues than it causes, but...  it's still error-prone.
<robru> Saviq: what? it does that on purpose because the whole point of it is that you're testing the silo, not random updates from distro.
<Saviq> robru, I know ;)
<robru> Saviq: it sounds like whatever dep you needed should have been in the silo
<Saviq> robru, wha? do you mean we should be uploading all deps (even if they're in archive already) to the silos?
<ToyKeeper> Not if it didn't need a rebuild...
<robru> Saviq: not all deps, just ones where the archive version isn't new enough
<ToyKeeper> I think the issue here is more general.  Our whole silo infrastructure is bad at handling dep changes...  and it's a really difficult issue to fix.
<robru> Saviq: or rather the image version
<Saviq> robru, the archive version *is* new enough, but this is a case of completely new deps
<Saviq> robru, that were not in the image before the silo
<robru> Saviq: oh, ok. yeah that wouldn't work ;-)
<Saviq> robru, no, I totally understand why it does that, we just need to think about improving that case, at the very least fail with a clear error message
<robru> Saviq: well in theory one day the ci airline will provide images built for every silo, and then you just install the image. that'd certainly resolve this particular issue, but who knows how far away that is.
<Saviq> robru, fginther does!
 * Saviq hides
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: BTW, which exact package(s) need to be grabbed from the archive?
<robru> Saviq: lemme put it this way... spreadsheet replacement just got deprioritized. so now we're waiting even longer just for the spreadsheet to get replaced. who knows how much longer after that to replace the whole train.
<Saviq> robru, oh, wasn't it almost ready back in DC?
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, libconnectivity-qt1 qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<robru> Saviq: yeah, the spreadsheet replacement is about 99% ready as far as I can see, but management decided dep8 was more important, so now spreadsheet replacement is on hold
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: Hmm, "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" didn't mention either of those after installing silo 3.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, `apt-cache policy qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity`?
<ToyKeeper> qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity:
<ToyKeeper>   Installed: (none)
<ToyKeeper>   Candidate: (none)
<ToyKeeper>   Version table:
<ToyKeeper> So...  maybe citrain left my sources broken.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-15
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: However, apt-get upgrade wants to update ubuntu-system-settings; maybe the archive rev is newer than the silo?
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, `apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings` then?
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: I'm trying to make sense of it...  something doesn't add up.
<ToyKeeper> Looks like the silo URLs changed since I last updated my scripts.
<ToyKeeper> May be a local issue, this DNS server is acting really weird.
<ToyKeeper> Or perhaps something got corrupted here after a few shorts cut the power unexpectedly.  This notebook started having physical problems about a week after the warranty expired.  :(
<ToyKeeper> Some programs are resolving hosts just fine, others can't do it at all today.  This is new as of like half an hour ago.  :(
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah silo URLs haven't changed during the life of ci train as far as I know. except maybe when RTM was introduced, but not other than that
<robru> ToyKeeper: I had some DNS issues today myself, try uninstalling dnsmasq ;-)
<ToyKeeper> This is really odd.  I can resolve hosts with 'ping' but not 'telnet' or a bunch of other programs.
<ToyKeeper> It seems like everything checks nsswitch, but some programs might be ignoring resolv.conf.
<ToyKeeper> Nope, both are using resolv.conf.  Nearly identical system calls, too.
<ToyKeeper> In any case...
<ToyKeeper> The Updates page works if I manually "apt-get install ubuntu-system-settings" with the archive enabled.
<ToyKeeper> Unpacking ubuntu-system-settings (0.3+15.04.20150114.1~rtm-0ubuntu1) over (0.3+15.04.20150114~rtm-0ubuntu1) ...
<ToyKeeper> With my dns issues I'm having some difficulty checking the revs against upstream though.
<ToyKeeper> It seems to match what's in the PPA.
<ToyKeeper> robru: I *think* everything is in order for the dep fix in the next rtm build.
<robru> ToyKeeper: I thought RTM was closed?
<ToyKeeper> robru: Sanity failed due to the OTA issue, so we're trying to get a build with that fixed.
<robru> ToyKeeper: so nobody will yell at me if I publish this? ;-)
<ToyKeeper> 195, 196, and 197 are all fail due to the same issue, and silo 3 appears to fix it.
<ToyKeeper> We can't fully verify without a new build though, since it's just a dep change and the citrain tools don't handle that well.
<ToyKeeper> Er, the silo tools, rather.
<ToyKeeper> robru: So, 198 should end up being the promotion candidate.
<robru> ToyKeeper: ok, I published it. I guess we'll find out!
<ToyKeeper> robru: If anyone yells at you, send them to me.  QA is blocked until silo 3 is included in a build.
<robru> ToyKeeper: will do!
<ToyKeeper> Would have been ready an hour ago, but my work notebook is having issues and I haven't had time to replace or fix it yet.
<robru> rsalveti: is rtm image building disabled in cron? if so can you kick an image build?
<veebers> robru / trainguards: I set testing to OK for the autopilot sync, but I had the silo created last week, I presume that it's still good to land but I've been told I might need pmcgowan to ack it (as the gates are closed)
<robru> veebers: well it definitely needs qa ;-)
<veebers> robru: ah ok, will check that out now
<robru> veebers: but yeah i won't publish it without an ack from management
<veebers> robru: ack, for the record, it's a sync for what's in vivid (i.e. no extra fixes or features from vivid). I have included a test report in the comments of that spreadsheet line
<robru> veebers: ack
<veebers> robru: sweet FYI I've emailed pmcgowan (I spoke to him last week about getting it started, just need the final ack from him http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9753260/)
<robru> veebers: right. Once you get that and a qa ack i can publish it.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 66 building (started: 20150115-02:10) ===
<kenvandine> robru, so now that silo 3 landed, when will a new rtm image build?
<robru> kenvandine: i don't know ;-) i guess cron is disabled, asked rsalveti to kick one but he didn't respond. Can you kick it?
<rsalveti> robru: I'm here now
<rsalveti> it seems RTM build just started
<rsalveti> from imgbot
<kenvandine> i don't think 66 is rtm
<kenvandine> sounds like vivid
<rsalveti> oh, right, this is vivid
<kenvandine> Saviq, was that dep removed from vivid too?
<rsalveti> well, RTM is still in cron
<kenvandine> i thought it would be disabled since it's frozen
<ToyKeeper> In that case, it won't be built for ... ~3 more hours?
<rsalveti> 02 3 * * *	DIST=ubuntu-rtm/14.09 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<kenvandine> does anyone know if vivid had the same package dropped?
<rsalveti> kenvandine: sorry, which package?
<kenvandine> qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<kenvandine> unity8 dropped the depends
<kenvandine> which dropped it from the rtm image
<robru> kenvandine: don't know for sure, but it should have... If somebody is landing things in rtm without landing in vivid first, that's naughty
<kenvandine> which broke updates in settings and the telegram app
<rsalveti> I'd expect the unity8 guys to land first on vivid, but yeah, would need to check
<kenvandine> the real fix is to seed that package
<kenvandine> that's what i'm worried about
<kenvandine> i fear that image 66 building is going to break updates for people
<rsalveti> kenvandine: qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity:armhf still installed on 65
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> but will it be in 66 :)
<rsalveti> yup, just trying to understand :-)
<rsalveti> kenvandine: system-settings depends on it
 * kenvandine checks rdepends
<kenvandine> in vivid?
<kenvandine> i just added the depends tonight in rtm
<kenvandine> to fix this situation
<rsalveti> yeah, checking vivid
<kenvandine> i have a branch adding the depends for vivid too
<robru> kenvandine: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/194911742/unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150109.2-0ubuntu1_8.02%2B15.04.20150113.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz seems fine?
<robru> Unless it was dropped in a previous diff
<rsalveti> kenvandine: but system setting is already depending on it on vivid
<rsalveti> hm, cron is still enabled but it didn't trigger the image
<rsalveti> let me try one by hand
<kenvandine> oh... great
<kenvandine> and weird
<kenvandine> in vivid settings has the depends
<kenvandine> but rtm didn't
<kenvandine> whew
<kenvandine> vivid is safe
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<kenvandine> we still need that package seeded instead of relying on this
<rsalveti> robru: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<kenvandine> click packages need it
<rsalveti> new build in progress
<rsalveti> yeah, usually recommended for qml-modules
<kenvandine> it's part of the platform, so we need to seed it
<kenvandine> rsalveti, when was the rtm image build started
<kenvandine> ?
<rsalveti> kenvandine: now
<rsalveti> should I have waited?
<kenvandine> nope... that's good
<rsalveti> alright, should be done in ~1h
<kenvandine> the package was just published less than an hour ago
<kenvandine> so was worried the image started before that
<rsalveti> great
<kenvandine> thanks!
<kenvandine> i'm off then... whew
<kenvandine> good night all
<rsalveti> good night!
<robru> rsalveti: thanks!
<rsalveti> np
<robru> kenvandine: good night
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 198 building (started: 20150115-02:30) ===
<rsalveti> there you go
<imgbot> === IMAGE 66 DONE (finished: 20150115-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/66.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 198 DONE (finished: 20150115-03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/198.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> ... and there it goes.
<robru> ToyKeeper: any luck?
<ToyKeeper> robru: Er, I had a couple interruptions, but sanity on 198 is going well so far and the issue we tried to fix seems to be fixed.
<ToyKeeper> Whatever the reduced-battery-life thing is though, I think it's still present.
<ToyKeeper> That's the only big thing I expect to come up during testing.
<robru> ToyKeeper: ah ok, glad to hear the dep issue is fixed
<ToyKeeper> TBH, I still think 184 was probably better, since it had the battery life thing fixed and was thus generally more reliable.
<sil2100> davmor2: what's the problem with the new RTM images?
<davmor2> sil2100: I've been online for 2 seconds I've not seen the new one, 195 unity8 drop a communication dependency that some of the rest of the system actually depended on which meant ota was broken as far as I know 198 passed sanity on krillin
<jibel> sil2100, there is no problem with 198 AFAIK. Did you hear of any problem?
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: no no, I was just wondering if the 'do not upgrade' message is still valid
<jibel> sil2100, I didn't try an upgrade from the UI with 198 but at least the page is not blank anymore
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: if all is fine, I guess sending an e-mail to the ML would be a good idea
<sil2100> Since people might still think that upgrading to the latest RTM image is a bad idea
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks for sending the update e-mail
<Saviq> sil2100, sure
<vila> Hi there, any CI issue to report ?
<Saviq> davmor2, your MTA hates me: <davmor2@davmor2.ddns.net>:    Relay access denied
<davmor2> Saviq: that doesn't surprise me :D
<Saviq> davmor2, you configured it to hate me?!
<popey> dammit, i have the broken image on my krillin.
<Saviq> popey, if rw, just apt-get install qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<Saviq> popey, otherwise ubuntu-device-flash
<popey> i dont have rw
<popey> yeah, using u-d-f
<popey> thanks
<jibel> popey, system-image-cli from the command line works too
<popey> jibel: nope, it didnt here
<popey> tried twice
<jibel> popey, oh really, that's how I upgraded. What doesn't work?
<popey> it didnt upgrade
<jibel> popey, and what does system-image-cli -n says?
<popey> too late now, I'm running u-d-f
<jibel> k
<davmor2> Saviq: update of a bunch of low level stuff on my server
<popey> my krillin is taking a loooong time to u-d-f
<popey> unxz taking a while.
<popey> </patience>
<davmor2> Saviq: it should like you again now :)
<jibel> popey, when was last update of the clock app?
<popey> before xmas
<popey> We should push a new version to the store as there's updated translations which could go in
<jibel> there is a problem wth repeating alarms; not sure it is the clock app or something else
<jibel> davmor2 just confirmed it
<jibel> davmor2, I'm filing a bug
<popey> ok
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> trainguards, i need help reconfiguring silo rtm-011 (line 36) which i took over from pstolowski to add the missing OA branch
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 bug 1411171
<ubot5> bug 1411171 in Ubuntu Clock App "Repeating alarm disabled after it went off once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411171
<jibel> davmor2, can you confirm it.
<davmor2> jibel: technically we'd need to keep it up till tomorrow to see if an alarm goes off would be nice if we could repeat minutely somehow even if it was mocked I'll have a word with charles when he gets on
<popey> can you not fake the date on the device?
<jibel> davmor2, you're technically right but the fact that it's disabled is wrong
<popey> date -s
<davmor2> popey: hmm
<davmor2> popey: would that do time too as It would need to be set again before the alarm
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ date
<popey> Thu Jan 15 09:52:38 GMT 2015
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo date -s "Tue Jan 13 09:00:00 2015"
<popey> [sudo] password for phablet:
<popey> Tue Jan 13 09:00:00 GMT 2015
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ date
<popey> Tue Jan 13 09:00:05 GMT 2015
<popey> yes :)
<davmor2> popey: that might be the way to do it then
<popey> and the clock just jumped to 9am http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-15-095247.png
<davmor2> I'll give it a go in a minute
<popey> k
<popey> davmor2: also need to switch off network time updates in system settings of course!
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: or set it a minute before
<davmor2> jibel: popey: alarm 1 pass
<dbarth> hey trainguards, can you help me with line 36? ^^
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! What's up?
<davmor2> jibel, popey: alarm 2 goes off too so it is just disabled in the clock app
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> dbarth: on it!
<sil2100> dbarth: done
 * sil2100 needs to fix his irssi highlights
<sil2100> brb
<dbarth> sil2100: ty
<jibel> davmor2, yes I did that test too. *Just* the status in the clock app is wrong
<popey> jibel: davmor2 indeed, I can't reproduce here, added comment and screenshots to the bug 1411171
<ubot5> bug 1411171 in Ubuntu Clock App "Repeating alarm disabled after it went off once" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411171
<davmor2> popey: let the date and time reset and try it again after the first none modded time it is disabled in the alarms page but the next alarm goes off as expected
<popey> how are you defining "disabled"?
<popey> aha, now it's flipped to disabled.
<davmor2> popey: instead of the alarm tab being green tick in the alarm page it is grey cross instead
<popey> ok, updated bug
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-15-105126.png
<popey> like that?
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<popey> kk
<davmor2> popey: the concern then is if you turn that back does it then disable it in EDS
<alecu> fginther: hi! any news regarding the lp:pay-ui autopilot tests in jenkins?
<popey> cihelp: can someone see why jenkins didn't trigger on https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/Default-View/+merge/246564 ?
<fginther> alecu, My first attempt at enabling the pay-ui tests ran into a problem where the existing test runner can't find the tests. So we need to figure out what's going on. I don't expect it to be a big problem, just need to dig at it.
<fginther> alecu, I'll make a note in the request to keep you updated on progress
<alecu> fginther: great
<alecu> fginther: btw, where is the test runner expecting the tests to be?
<alecu> fginther: I use "make autopilot" when running them from my working branch
<alecu> fginther: so perhaps the test runner uses a different mechanism?
<fginther> alecu, it looks under tests/autopilot which matches pay-ui. So maybe I'm mis-interpretting the error. We'll just need to investigate what's actually going on here. This is still using the 'old custom' test runner and not the adt-run method so it's a bit clunky to get it working sometimes
<fginther> alecu, In the future when things get switched over to using adt-run, these issues should no longer occur
<alecu> fginther: ack. So thanks for working on that, and please let me know if I can be of any help (ie, by taking a look at those errors too).
<fginther> popey, looks like jenkins was running that MP while you we're asking the question :-)
<popey> fginther: awesome
<sil2100> o/ Will publish once I'm back from lunch
<camako> trainguards ^^ Can you spare a silo please?
<dbarth> trainguards: sorry i need a reconfig again (missed a branch) for silo rtm-011 (line 36)
<Saviq> trainguards, silo for line 88 please :)
<dbarth> any trainguards around?
<davmor2> bfiller: for the reject with a message dialogue is the calling phone meant to be hung up on or redirected to answering machine?  From the description it sounds like hung up not redirected?
<dbarth> sil2100: you back maybe?
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, but having ISP problems
<sil2100> dbarth: give me 5 more minutes
<dbarth> sil2100: uh, sorry
<dbarth> sil2100: sure, nw
<dbarth> i'm sorry for the multiple reconfig requests; we didn't get all our ducks in a row in the first place
<sil2100> Ok, finally I have my DNS back
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned, but be aware that 000 already has qtmir in it!
<Saviq> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> dbarth: Im still having internet problems, might have to reboot my modem once again
<sil2100> Let me reconfigure for you when Im able
<sil2100> Phew, ok, nevermind, seems to be good now again
<dbarth> :)
 * sil2100 hates his ISP
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, should be reconfigured now - is there anything else I can help with? :)
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: how are things looking so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: like a giant spread sheet
<sil2100> ...badly?
<davmor2> sil2100: no just a giant spread sheet ;) looks to be on par with the last image I think at least with the tests I've covered
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks! it rebuilds now
<Saviq> sil2100, vivid/018 reconfigure please, added -gles
<sil2100> Saviq: sure ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, I try and remember to add it to Sources to start with, but as evidenced, try != do
<sil2100> davmor2: how about the power-dialog-on-resume bug?
<sil2100> davmor2: does it seem fixed?
<davmor2> sil2100: I've not seen it but I haven't tested for it jibel ^
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, nifty hack! Well, we could actually make the train more aware of the -gles counterparts and maybe allow the addition of such without a reconfigure
<Saviq> sil2100, TBH not sure why landers can't just reconfigure as they please (at least for non-conflicting changes)
<jibel> sil2100, I didn't reproduce with 198 for the moment.
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you retry publishing L52 (silo 12)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: looking
<sil2100> Doing!
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-html5-theme/remove-cordova-2.8/+merge/242515 seems superseeded
<sil2100> I think you'll have to reconfigure the silo, rebuild and retest
<alex-abreu> sil2100, I rebuilt the silo w/ the new MR (there was a resubmit)
<sil2100> Since it's built against this older branch which doesn't seem valid
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> The train is confused then
<alex-abreu> sil2100, yeah seems like it
<alex-abreu> sil2100, so I just updated the previously listed MR (the one superseded) w/ the new MR (for which the content hasn't changed), and triggered a rebuild which seems to have completed
<sil2100> alex-abreu: did you reconfigure after adding the new MRs?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, ah no sorry
<sil2100> alex-abreu: since I see CI Train is not aware of the branches and it didn't build those because of that
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ok, reconfigure the silo then and rebuild/retest (sadly...)
<alex-abreu> sil2100, right, doing it now :)
<robru> Saviq: I agree, we should consider loosening the restrictions on silo reconfigurations. I honestly don't recall a time when somebody asked me to reconfigure something and I had to say no because it was a problem. seems fine to just let people reconfigure as they please
<Saviq> robru, we try to be reasonable after all :)
<Saviq> I know there's reasons why you can block publishing, maybe even assignment, but once we have a silo...
<robru> Saviq: yeah I think we should loosen the restrictions on assignment, too ;-) Like I think conflicts should just be a warning, not to actually fail the assignment over that.
<Saviq> +1
<sil2100> In the airline things like that will be completely automated anyway, so anyone will be able to build anything anyway
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: can you guys confirm you now have access to stg-ue-ci-train as per https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=77996 ?
<robru> sil2100: yes but how long do we have to wait for that? ;-)
<bfiller> davmor2: declining the call from the quick reply will make the calling phone go straight to voicemail
<davmor2> bfiller: thanks for the confirm
<sil2100> robru: not sure, I expected the airline to fly my packages half a year ago!
<sil2100> robru: yep, got all the access I need
<slangasek> robru: confirmed, I have access
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: great, thanks for checking
<alex-abreu> sil2100, are you checking silo 12?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: it's done ^
<alex-abreu> sil2100, oh thank you
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> holy spit, 28 silos in use
<sil2100> It's over 9000!!
<sil2100> charles: ping
<charles> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> charles: hey, how's the work going on #1411171 ? You think we can get a fix for that pretty soon?
<charles> sil2100, I should know more in about half an hour
<charles> sil2100, it's top of my list right now
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Saviq> trainguards silo 018 ↑ please
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Saviq: please approve gles branch!
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> oh crap
<Saviq> will I never learn
<Saviq> sil2100, done
<charles> sil2100, jibel, wrt 1411171: can reproduce it, found the bug, working on a fix
<sil2100> charles: good news!
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: Ursinha: are we on for the meeting today? I wouldn't mind a bit of a sync up
<slangasek> robru: yep.  is sil2100's Internet any better now?
<Ursinha> robru: I can do that, nothing special to report though
<sil2100> slangasek: I might try, but still getting waves of internet
<slangasek> Ursinha: I would like to talk about next steps for the ticket system transition, and figure out if we can drive this from the Foundations side
<slangasek> sil2100: probably preferable to particles of Internet
<robru> lol
<robru> slangasek: you well know the internet is a wave/particle duality!
<ev> slangasek: can you elaborate? I don't think we're just talking about a deployment here for the ticket system transition to consider that work complete
<robru> ev: join the meeting perhaps? I think that's exactly what we want to discuss.
<slangasek> ev: ok, so what are we talking about?  As I understand it this project has been sidelined now mid-effort; I want to know what's required to get it done
<ev> ah, that can definitely be established by looking at the backlog for the FO01 tasks
<ev> https://trello.com/b/PrlDYfxX/ci-engineering-team-backlog
<robru> ev: that board is hard to read for the uninitiated. all I gather from that is that "spreadsheet replacement" is "ready"
<robru> oh, there's a huge scrolling list of stuff. hm
<Ursinha> robru: I can fix that :)
<ev> slangasek: I need to venture in the direction of home and make dinner, but I'll be back online after. Let me know if there's anything more you need to understand the state of this and what can be done to bring it to completion.
<Ursinha> by explaining what is what
<robru> Ursinha: explain in the meeting so we all benefit ;-)
<Ursinha> :)
<sil2100> Waave
<sil2100> Ok, phew, back
<sil2100> Aw come ooon...
<sil2100> bregma: ping! Please approve your unity branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/lim-visibility-fixes/+merge/245189
<sil2100> (I suspect it's already reviewed)
<bregma> sil2100, done
<sil2100> jibel: hey, just a quick question - did you check if a revert helps with fixing the alarm bug? Or we'll do that after testing finishes?
<jibel> sil2100, I did, and it is not reproducible with previous version. it's on the buig report.
<jibel> bug*
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<nik90_> sil2100: will be waiting for the i-dt fix for the alarm bug? or reverting?
<nik90_> I would hate to hear a revert since it brought in a lot of critical bug fixes
<sil2100> nik90_: a revert would re-introduce bug LP: #1362341, which the product team also thinks is a serious issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362341 in Ubuntu Clock App "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362341
<sil2100> Which we would not like as well
<nik90_> sil2100: it would also bring back https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1387231
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1387231 in Canonical System Image "[regression][clock] alarm still rings once it's been disabled or deleted" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90_> which is very critical
<sil2100> So it's either whitelisting (bleh) or waiting for the fix
<sil2100> charles is on it already, but not sure how much more work will be needed here
<nik90_> yeah
<nik90_> sil2100: I will help him out in any way I can and coordinate with him
<charles> sil2100, MP'ing now
<charles> sil2100, jibel, nik90_, davmor2: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1411171-strengthen-recurrence-rule-test-rtm-14.09
<jibel> charles, nice, tell me when it's in a silo, I'll help with the verification if it's not too late.
<charles> ack
<robru> charles: column F needs to be a merge proposal
<charles> robru, ack
<robru> charles: unless you're just no-change syncing from vivid, then that's something else
<nik90_> charles: waiting on a deb package to be built by jenkins. I can then install it to test
<davmor2> yay low battery not cropped done :)
<charles> robru, no, MP added
<charles> davmor2, nice. when did that get fixed?
<davmor2> no idea but I see a battery here :)
<robru> charles: alright, rtm 15
<charles> jibel: ^
<jibel> silo 15 will never start to build or what :(
<pmcgowan> jibel, doesnt someone need to tell it  to
<pmcgowan> charles, ^^
<jibel> no idea
<charles> robru, ^
<robru> charles: just leave 'packages to build' blank on the build job. your input was invalid
<charles> robru, ok
<charles> rtm 15 wfm, both on repeating and nonrepeating alarms
<nik90_> charles, sil2100, pmcgowan, jibel, popey: silo 15 fixes the alarm regression spotted early this morning. I just tested and confirmed the fix on N4. Jibel, feel free to test and approve as well.
<pmcgowan> nik90_, awesome thanks
<robru> pmcgowan: should I publish that then?
<pmcgowan> robru, we should really get a qa signoff was trying to find someone
<jibel> pmcgowan, robru I just did
<pmcgowan> aha
<pmcgowan> there he is
<jibel> robru, you can publish. I verified non repeating and repeating alarms and it's OK
<pmcgowan> thanks jibel
<robru> jibel: pmcgowan nik90_ charles: great thanks, will publish
<charles> \o/
<pmcgowan> then we would like an image I suspect
<jibel> yes
<nik90_> yay!
<pmcgowan> best image ever
<jibel> :)
<jibel> best clock ever
<nik90_> :P
<jibel> robru, pmcgowan ^ rmadison agrees with the bot. Now we need someone to build an image
<pmcgowan> I dont have those powers
<cyphermox> jibel: robru: I may kick off an image if necesary
<jibel> sergiusens, ^
<robru> whoa whoa
<robru> it's just in proposed!
<cyphermox> that's the usual image kick on the tracker?
<robru> cyphermox: wait for it to land first? ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: of course
<cyphermox> I know ;)
<jibel> ah, it's slow :)
<cyphermox> I'm just saying that I'm there to push the buttons if necessary
<jibel> or maybe it's late and I want to sleep
<jibel> ah now it is published
<jibel> robru, ^ I think it's okay now?
<cyphermox> looks that way to me too
<robru> jibel: cyphermox yep looks good in rmadison
<cyphermox> k then I'll trigger it as soon as I'm logged in
<cyphermox> *rtm* image, right
<robru> cyphermox: yeah
<cyphermox> ok, I don't see any other that looks like touch anyway
<cyphermox> actually, wait
<cyphermox> I don't think I have access for RTM builds, I don't see any here in the tracker
<cyphermox> sergiusens: rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> yeah, needs to use nusakan
<rsalveti> want me to trigger a new RTM image?
<jibel> rsalveti, yes please
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will trigger then
<rsalveti> done
<rsalveti> no imgbot?
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 199 building (started: 20150115-22:25) ===
<pmcgowan> yay
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 199 DONE (finished: 20150115-23:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/199.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> Weird, not sure how I got disconnected.
<ToyKeeper> But it looks like I'm just in time for the image I was looking for.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-16
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> sil2100: wow, you're still up? get some sleep ;-)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: if you could do sanity testing on the new image it would be awesome ;)
<sil2100> robru: going this very moment, see you tomorrow!
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Already half done.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> yay
<imgbot> === IMAGE 67 building (started: 20150116-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 200 building (started: 20150116-03:10) ===
<robru> oh...
<robru> k
<imgbot> === IMAGE 67 DONE (finished: 20150116-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/67.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 200 DONE (finished: 20150116-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/200.changes ===
<dbarth> hey there
<dbarth> is the citrain dashboard broken right now? it displays variables for me
<jibel> ogra_, have cron builds not been disabled? there is a new build at 04:02
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! I can't access s-jenkins (through VPN) this morning, any ideas what could be going on?
<vila> alf_: I can access it, sounds like a network (including VPN) issue on your side to me
<alf_> vila: thanks, I will take a deeper look. Are you aware of any recent changes to the VPN config?
<vila> alf_: no.
<vila> alf_: err, hold on
<vila> alf_: what do you call recent ? You're using sesame right ?
<vila> alf_: the new company wide VPN
<vila> well, new... couple of months now
<alf_> vila: I am not sure about sesame. I have been using the vpn config files provided in the wiki.
<alf_> vila: (with openvpn)
<vila> alf_: where/when did you get your VPN credentials ?
<vila> alf_: and which wiki page are you talking about ? ;)
<vila> alf_: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/HowTo/CompanyOpenVPN is the one that matters
<alf_> vila: Thanks, I had been using https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/VPN (it was working before christmas), I will check the new one.
<vila> alf_: so may be the old VPN has been broken but in any case you should use the new ;)
<alf_> vila: Everything working now with new instructions, thanks!
<vila> alf_: \o/
<sil2100> brb, need a reboot
<nik90> sil2100: I replied to your comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1411171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411171 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Repeating alarms appear disabled in clock app after it went off once" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> nik90: thanks!
<sil2100> Holy crap
<sil2100> 73 autopilot failures on vivid
<sil2100> After this milestone we really need to push people to make sure autopilot tests are working properly
<sil2100> popey: I see that suddenly 14 filemanager tests are failing starting with image #67
<popey> wat!
<popey> we dont ship file manager by default do we?
<sil2100> popey: on krillin, no, but I'm not sure about devel mako - we certainly have filemanager tests being run for every image
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm on it, I'm on it! No need to spam ;)
<Saviq> uh?
<sil2100> Saviq: remember you have qtmir in ubuntu-rtm/landing-006 as well
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, the new one is based on that
<Saviq> i.e. prerequisite
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I'm assigning a silo for you as well, but remember you have silo 10 as well
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ohh.. I remember I told you that you are free to clean up the silo10
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  But thank you for silo8 :D
<sil2100> Aah! Test silo ;)
<sil2100> Indeed, let me do that
<dbarth> trainguards: hey, is there an easy way to remove a package from a silo?
<dbarth> i'd need signond out of 011, wondering if i need a full rebuild, or if there is an easier way
<sil2100> dbarth: I can remove it from your silo if needed
<sil2100> But remember to later reconfigure your silo with the merge/source name removed, since otherwise CI Train will be looking for it
<sil2100> Ah, you already reconfigured
<dbarth> right :)
<dbarth> ok, then so if you pull out the packages, we're ready to hand over to qa
<sil2100> dbarth: package removed o/
<dbarth> nice, thanks
<sil2100> jibel: so, any final decision on the test results yet? :)
 * sil2100 goes off to lunch
<sil2100> o/
<jibel> sil2100, I sent my summary
<sil2100> jibel: thanks! Great summary ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: would you do us the honour and promote image #200? (or #199, since both are the same) - same for emulator and mako
<sil2100> And the spanish image too
<jibel> ogra_, krillin 200, mako 168, x86 162, krillin.es 149
<ogra_> sil2100, if i find a spare second ...
<ogra_> (sorry super-busy with snappy atm)
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries
<jibel> oSoMoN, do you have the results of the AP tests for the webbrowser in silo 21?
<oSoMoN> jibel, yes, they all passed (ran several times locally)
<jibel> oSoMoN, I trust you but can you paste the results somewhere? :)
<oSoMoN> jibel, I haven’t kept the output around, unfortunately
<jibel> :(
<oSoMoN> jibel, I can re-run and capture the output if needed
<jibel> oSoMoN, that'd be nice.
<oSoMoN> jibel, I have a meeting starting just now, I’ll do the test run afterwards
<oSoMoN> and I’ll ping you with the results
<jibel> oSoMoN, OK, I'm starting the verification of the silo
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks!
<kenvandine> cihelp can someone look into ubuntu-system-settings-ci job failures?  All the tests pass but the job fails like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1911/console
<josepht> kenvandine: looking
<kenvandine> josepht, thx
<oSoMoN> jibel, when I tested silo 21 I was on image #194, now I’m on #200, does it matter? (I can re-install #194 if you’d rather have the original test results)
<jibel> oSoMoN, it has to work on 200, it should be promoted today :) I'm on 200 too
<jibel> so no, it doesn't matter
<oSoMoN> excellent, running the tests now
<dbarth> sil2100: help; the citrain system doesn't consider silo 011 as ready for qa i think
<dbarth> it says that it's ready to build only
<sil2100> dbarth: hmm, let me take a look
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> I think I know why
<sil2100> dbarth: I had to do a watch_only build
<dbarth> sil2100: ah, i will know for the next time
<dbarth> cool, so now it will go onto the qa radar
<oSoMoN> jibel, output of my test run: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9761902/
<oSoMoN> jibel, do you need it for the webapp_container test suite as well?
<jibel> oSoMoN, perfect. Yes for webapp_container too please
<oSoMoN> ok, on its way!
<oSoMoN> jibel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9761925/
<sil2100> rsalveti: hey! Since ogra_ is busy busy, maybe you could help us out with performing some image promotions? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll get to it ... just a few more mins
<sil2100> ogra_: don't want to put more tasks on you than you already have!
<ogra_> well, its not like rsalveti has no tasks :P
<tedg> I've got a Jenkins check on an MR that I'd like to rerun, but the previous job has been cleaned up.
<tedg> Is there a way to rebuild it easily?
<sil2100> ;)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<om26er> bfiller, Hi! do I need silo0 for testing 14 ?
<om26er> ref: gallery-app
<bfiller> om26er: yes
<bfiller> om26er: the click package is linked from the dashboard as well, please test with that
<om26er> bfiller, hmm, interesting.
<bfiller> om26er: what?
<om26er> bfiller, yeah, I installed the click, need to get silo0 though
<om26er> bfiller, on the trello board I see silo0 is already approved
<bfiller> om26er: looks like it's been approved in the process of being released
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: never promoted anything, so guess need to wait on ogra_
<ogra_> yeah, on it already
<ogra_> (emulator and spanish are still missing)
<om26er> bfiller, is there any specific bug fix that requires silo0 ?
<bfiller> om26er: I believe it's required for SD card support
<om26er> bfiller, ok, thanks
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #14 Promoted ===
<ogra_> that is: krillin 200, mako 168, emulators (#13) 162
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM.es #8 Promoted ===
<ogra_> that is: krillin 149
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Wheee
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> np, sorry for the delay
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^
<pmcgowan> sweet
<dbarth> trainguards: another one, silo 007 is ready to land; it was just waiting for the previous -proposed upload to be cleared
<dbarth> cjwatson: ^^ if you consider it ok to proceed (the unity-chromium-extension package)
<cjwatson> dbarth: Looks fine
<cjwatson> (from my POV anyway)
<dbarth> cool, thanks; i don't want to mess up -proposed again
<om26er> rsalveti, Hi! how to install lxc-android-config ? thats not mentioned on the spreadsheet
<rsalveti> om26er: might need something similar as powerd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522824/
<rsalveti> let me test and get the instructions
<rsalveti> 1 sec
<om26er> ok
<rsalveti> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762413/
<om26er> rsalveti, on it.
<Chipaca> trainguards, could i have a silo for row #68?
<Chipaca> darn, sil2100 is quick
<sil2100> Chipaca: ;) here you go!
<om26er> rsalveti, how can i force syslog to continuously increase in size ?
<rsalveti> om26er: you can enable debug in some of the most verbose services, like networkmanager, ofono and such
<rsalveti> /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<rsalveti> exec NetworkManager --log-level=DEBUG
<rsalveti> /etc/init/ofono.override
<rsalveti> exec ofonod -d -P stktest,provision,sap,udev,dun,smart,hfp
<tedg> rsalveti, ogra_, looking at bug 1391954, is that still valid or has a sync happened since then?
<ubot5> bug 1391954 in Canonical System Image "indicator-sound not running on first boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391954
<rsalveti> om26er: or just use logger
<rsalveti> create a while true; do logger foobar; done;
<rsalveti> something like that
<rsalveti> tedg: a sync is in progress
<tedg> rsalveti, Cool, great!
<ogra_> sil2100, as usual, snappy meetin running over ... i'll be late
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries, it'll be a quick meeting anyway
<sil2100> Since it's the end of the week
<ogra_> yeah, and promotion has already happened
<Kaleo> hello guys, I noticed that python3-wand is not part of ubuntu-rtm
<Kaleo> how does one go about syncing it from 14.10.
<Kaleo> ?
<Kaleo> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> Kaleo, just into the archive ?
<sil2100> popey: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/67:20150116:20150116/12063/filemanager/
<ogra_> any core-dev can just copy-package it from utopic i guess
<sil2100> popey: started failing in this image
<Kaleo> ogra_, yes
<popey> ok, will take a look thanks sil2100
<Kaleo> ogra_, (I thought all packages from utopic were included, but I have just realised it is not the case)
<ogra_> no, only very few
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<Kaleo> ogra_, are you a core dev? :)
<ogra_> all the reverse deps of the packages on the phone
<Kaleo> ogra_, what's the reason?
<ogra_> Kaleo, yes, but super busy with snappy
<Kaleo> ogra_, space?
<ogra_> dunno, maintenance overhead
<Kaleo> ogra_, k
<Kaleo> ogra_, anybody you know who might have a minute?
<ogra_> rtm was supposed to be a short term temporary thing initially
<cjwatson> Also much faster to publish
<Kaleo> ogra_, lol
<cjwatson> Kaleo: I'll sort it out
<Kaleo> cjwatson, thank you!
<cjwatson> Kaleo: What do you need it for though?
<cjwatson> Kaleo: I mean, is it going to be depended on by something?
<Kaleo> cjwatson, yes, by camera-app
<ogra_> Kaleo, oh, that reminds me, did i see right that you disabled the flash for HDR pics ?
<Kaleo> ogra_, it was never enabled
<Kaleo> ogra_, it was more of a glitch in the UI that made you think it was enabled
<ogra_> oh, why ?
<Kaleo> ogra_, AFAIK it is not a feature that exists even on Android
<ogra_> Kaleo, i used to use it all the time on android
<Kaleo> ogra_, I was just testing that on my android
<Kaleo> ogra_, and it won't let me activate both simultaneously
<cjwatson> Kaleo: it'll be in place shortly once I've resolved all the dependencies
<Kaleo> cjwatson, thank you very much!
<ogra_> Kaleo, weird, i surely know a ton of phone reviews where reviewers check nightly HDR shots with flash .... and my galaxy definitely did that too (i havent booted any android in a year though)
<brendand> fginther, how can a developer like Kaleo get emailed when the jenkins job for their app/package has failed tests?
<brendand> fginther, for example this one: http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/200:20150116:20150113-2a2e4c5/236/camera_app/
<ogra_> brendand, i could just set up a filter in my evolution :P
<ogra_> (i seem to get each and every build failure mail in the world for some reason)
<kenvandine> josepht, figure anything out?
<robru> cjwatson: hey can you paste me that script from snakefruit that rsyncs packages from the train?
<robru> cjwatson: (don't worry I'm not about to break anything ;-)
<robru> rsalveti: I'm assuming you're going to publish that?
<rsalveti> robru: yup, doing it now
<robru> cool
<rsalveti> robru: guess we don't have any more free entries in the spreadsheet
<rsalveti> robru: check line 63
<rsalveti> jhodapp_ is trying to request a silo for it
<rsalveti> but missing some fields
<jhodapp_> yeah, was just about to ask on that topic
<jhodapp> robru, got everything in there I need, just need a few more columns
<robru> jhodapp: rsalveti: probably the spreadhseet is just having a syncing glitch? if we all reload the page it should be fine
<rsalveti> robru: still no
<jhodapp> nor for me
<robru> oh, the formulas and stuff stopped, i understand now
<robru> one sec
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> :)
 * jhodapp goes to lunch
<robru> rsalveti: did you assign it?
<rsalveti> robru: failed for me
<josepht> kenvandine: yes, we're working on a fix
<kenvandine> josepht, thx
<robru> rsalveti: yeah for some reason it's coming up as 'reconfigure' when it should be 'assign'. not sure why, that should only happen if there's already a requestid, and there isn't one there
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, weird
<rsalveti> will let you figure it out :-)
<robru> rsalveti: totally how I wanted to spend my morning
<robru> :-P
<rsalveti> hahaha
<cjwatson> robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762835/ - the rest is in cupstream2distro
<robru> cjwatson: oh thanks
<cjwatson> Kaleo:  python3-wand | 0.3.8-1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe | all
<cjwatson> fyi
<Kaleo> cjwatson, brilliant
<davmor2> ogra_: cronjobs is turned off for the weekend right?
<robru> jhodapp: yep so the spreadsheet ate your row, I filled in what I could from the jenkins side, please fill out the description and the test plan though
<robru> rsalveti: did you add blank rows at the bottom of the spreadsheet recently? and if so, how did you do it?
<rsalveti> robru: I didn't
<robru> shit
<robru> rsalveti: ok so, I don't really understand how this came to be, but basically in the spreadsheet we have an event handler that makes sure to fill out all the formulas and colors on all the columns when new rows are added. so I clicked the 'add 20 rows' button and then everything magically started working. except I have no idea how those blank rows that were
<robru> already there got there without triggering the handler.
<rsalveti> weird, who knows :-)
<robru> I can not wait to get rid of this BS so hard...
<om26er> rsalveti, after a few dozens of reboot, syslog is now 22mb
<rsalveti> right, it should truncate that to 0mb soon
<om26er> rsalveti, its now 23mb, something seems wrong.
<rsalveti> om26er: weird because nothing changed for the rotate to not happen
<rsalveti> om26er: try rebooting again
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you remember what triggers the logrotate?
<om26er> rsalveti, yeah, I saw the code change is just one line, so probably something thats broken from before.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> keep it with that for a few more and let me know if it grows much more than what you currently have
<rsalveti> I don't remember what triggers the log rotate
<josepht> kenvandine: the fix has landed and I've rekicked the job for your MP
<kenvandine> josepht, thx
<josepht> kenvandine: np
<josepht> kenvandine: sorry for taking so long
<kenvandine> josepht, no worries
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<om26er> rsalveti, its now 27M and never reset.
<om26er> Not sure if I should block the silo or not.
<rsalveti> om26er: run bash -x /etc/cron.hourly/logrotate as root
<rsalveti> it's under cron.daily and hourly
<rsalveti> so not sure why it didn't work
<rsalveti> om26er: see if you got the following at your syslog (if you still got it)
<rsalveti> syslog:Jan 16 10:17:01 ubuntu-phablet CRON[18685]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<om26er> rsalveti, aah, so it reset :)
<bfiller> robru: mind publishing rtm 21?
<rsalveti> om26er: great
<robru> bfiller: is there a bug reference showing it's approved for rtm? I don't see it
<bfiller> robru: its a sync of trunk approved by pmcgowan
<bfiller> pmcgowan: can you verify for robru
<pmcgowan> robru, signed off by me and vruiz
<pmcgowan> tested by him
<robru> pmcgowan: ok thanks for clarifying, didn't see your approval anywhere
<pmcgowan> also silo 8 is ready
<pmcgowan> let me check that one
<pmcgowan> bfiller, do you know what that thubnailer fix is? is that what we reverted earlier and is now fixed?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> bfiller, is there a bug for it?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yes let me find
<pmcgowan> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/thumbnailer/+bug/1403906
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1403906 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu RTM) "thumbnailer crash when reading metadata" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bfiller> pmcgowan: that's it
<pmcgowan> ok robru  thats the bug for silo 8 ^
<pmcgowan> so its good to go
<robru> pmcgowan: great thanks
<rsalveti> yay
<pmcgowan> is there an image build scheduled for later?
<rsalveti> if not just ping me
<rsalveti> unless I'm busy drinking
<rsalveti> I can trigger a new one
<pmcgowan> ok wasnt sure if it was on cron or what
<rsalveti> lemme see
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it's on cron
<rsalveti> so should have a new one in ~5
<rsalveti> h
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ok great, probably in a hour or so
<pmcgowan> ok
<rsalveti> 2 am utc
<elopio> ping cihelp: why is the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-ci job not collecting the deb files it builds?
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-ci/492/
<fginther> elopio, looking
<fginther> elopio, deb collection is just not enable for that project. Due to storage concerns, it's not a feature that's enabled by default. I can enable it for you and rebuild a specific job for you
<elopio> fginther: if you can enable deb collection, that would be useful for me. The build fails in my machine, and I don't really understand why.
<elopio> but if that's a problem, I can try to solve the build here.
<fginther> elopio, I'm assuming for this you actually want the amd64 version?
<elopio> fginther: yes.
<fginther> elopio, got it
<elopio> fginther: alternatively, is there a way to see what's the command jenkins runs to build the package?
<fginther> elopio, not easily, it's hidden behind a jenkins plugin, but you can see it in the log file as "bzr bd --split --orig-dir /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-01/workspace/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/orig-dir --build-dir /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-01/workspace/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/build-dir --builder=pdebuild -- '-- --inputfile /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-01/workspace/qtcreator-plugi
<fginther> n-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/ReportDir --bindmounts /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-01/workspace/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/work/results --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/vivid-amd64.tgz --buildresult /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-01/workspace/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/work/output --hookdir /tmp/tmp_UwcWF'"
<fginther> yes, it's uber long
<elopio> well, yes, but it's essentially bzr bd --builder=pdebuild
<elopio> I wonder why I get dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<elopio> fginther: could you get the deb of this one for me?
<elopio> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/29/
<fginther> elopio, you might need to modify the package source version (for example "3.1.1+15.04.20150114bzr329pkg0vivid26-0ubuntu1") as bzr bd does some checks on it to determine what kind of build to do
<elopio> that I can try.
<fginther> elopio, and yes I can rebuild that one, just need to wait for the build in progress to finish
<elopio> fginther: using that version it worked! thanks a lot.
<elopio> I got to run. bbl.
<fginther> elopio, FYI, the results should appear under http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-vivid-amd64-ci/30/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-17
<bfiller> robru: can you do your magic on rtm 20 to make the dashboard report the build succeded? has the same problem as the keyboard silo you fixed 002
<ToyKeeper> Yay for magic.  :)
<robru> bfiller: oh right. yeah one sec
<robru> bfiller: ok fixed, mark K36 as yes when you're ready for QA to look at it (also don't rebuild if you can avoid it ;-)
<xnox> !vanguard could i please have a silo for manual src:upstart upload
<ubot5> xnox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xnox> trainguards could i please have a silo for manual src:upstart upload
<robru> xnox: sure, do you have a spreadsheet row?
<xnox> robru: no. i'm core-dev, suppose to have access for citrain, but i do not have edit permissions on the spreadsheet.
<xnox> (and non-canonical)
<robru> xnox: correction, former-canonical ;-)
<robru> xnox: yeah this is a bit tricky, in theory all core devs should have control over CI train, in practise it's problematic to share the spreadsheet outside the company (though the spreadsheet is going away soon, but it's still here for now)
<robru> xnox: I suppose I can make a row for you.
<robru> xnox: but you can see the spreadsheet right? can you tell me what values you want filled in?
<xnox> robru: description "Enabling desktop & touch upstart user sessions to run with systemd as pid1"
<xnox> for vivid
<xnox> test plan: manual
<xnox> (as it's all new stuff)
<xnox> additional source packages to land: upstart
<xnox> merge proposals to land: none
<robru> xnox: alright hrm, I wonder about getting you access to upload to the ppa...
<xnox> i believe when i have the .changes / .dsc file I'll need to ping people on here.
<xnox> or for example I'll upload it into any ppa, and give the ubuntu-archive-tools copy package command to execute.
<robru> xnox: the easiest thing for me would be if you could upload it to some other PPA, then I can use lp web interface to src copy it into the silo ppa
<xnox> ack.
<robru> xnox: that too
<robru> xnox: ok you got silo vivid-1
<robru> xnox: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-001
<robru> xnox: core dev perms give you access to run the jenkins jobs at least
<robru> xnox: but the package needs to be in the ppa before you run the build job
<xnox> robru: ok. let me upload this thing somewhere first.
<robru> xnox: I'm heading out in about 30 minutes, but I guess you have permission to do the copy package yourself? not sure
<xnox> not sure.
<xnox> robru: don't worry about it. if you go, you go. I'll leave the message here for someone to pick up.
<robru> xnox: here's the team with the ppa perms: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members#active I guess we should consider adding core-dev to that
<xnox> robru: well mitya57 is in it.
<xnox> robru: and it does require training before using, otherwise all core-devs would be able to spoil all silos.
<robru> xnox: yeah. I'd add you but I don't have permission.
<xnox> virtualised ppa is building, if it's fine there, i'll ask for a copy.
<robru> xnox: can I start a source package copy before the binary packages are finished building?
<xnox> no
<robru> ah, darn
<xnox> if it clogs up the builder, i will not be able to cancel it.
<xnox> and upstart test-suite can clog up builders.
<xnox> robru: however it did finish fine.
<robru> xnox: oh it build already? that was fast. where is it? i'll copy it over
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/scratch/+packages?field.name_filter=upstart&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=vivid
<imgbot> === IMAGE 68 building (started: 20150117-02:10) ===
<xnox> robru: thanks \o/
<robru> xnox: you're welcome!
<robru> xnox: cool, copied. now if you go to that dashboard link I pasted, click 'build', check 'WATCH_ONLY', and start that jenkins job, it'll do train-y things
<xnox> robru: cool.
<xnox> robru: have a good weekend.
<robru> xnox: you too! goodnight
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 201 building (started: 20150117-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 68 DONE (finished: 20150117-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/68.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 201 DONE (finished: 20150117-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/201.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-18
<imgbot> === IMAGE 69 building (started: 20150118-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 69 DONE (finished: 20150118-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/69.changes ===
<veebers> trainguards anyone around perchance?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-18
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Looking at the silos that landed on Friday and which we would still need to land, it seems we'd need silo 41 and silo 36 still, right?
<sil2100> jibel: 36 seems like a big change that would touch a lot of components... did you guys start testing the latest rc-proposed image already, or are we waiting for the mir silo?
<sil2100> (by big change I mean 'mir')
<jibel> sil2100, morning
<jibel> sil2100, yes we still need 41 and 36
<jibel> sil2100, 41 didn't land due to a server side issue
<sil2100> 36 seems to be ready for QA at least now I suppose
<jibel> sil2100, 36 didn't land because some webbrowser AP test failed and we wanted a confirmation that it was not due to the silo
<jibel> sil2100, it's ready now yes
<jibel> sil2100, we'll also land 13 for pd today
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, saw Kevin's e-mail about it - ok, let's at least wait for the sign-off of mir
<jibel> sil2100, do you do a snapshot for pd too?
<sil2100> jibel: do you think it's worth it to kick a new image after mir is released?
<jibel> sil2100, probably
<sil2100> jibel: not really, but I can do one anytime when needed
<sil2100> I'll prepare the snapshot for touch when we land mir
<jibel> sil2100, about devel-proposed, I think you can promote it. scopes don't work, ringtones, notifications sound and brightness panels don't work in system-settings, the rest is okay-ish
<jibel> I'll file bugs for system-settings
<jibel> sil2100, you'll build the RC when mir lands?
<jibel> sil2100, also we'll need new translations at some point this week
<jibel> maybe tomorrow
<sil2100> jibel: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I suppose we'll do the RC with the mir landing and then unblock rc-proposed normally
<sil2100> We'll cherry pick the in-app payments bits then
<sil2100> jibel: I saw an e-mail that the China team already started testing the weekend image - the mir landing will probably invalidate most of those tests, right?
<sil2100> jibel: since I could copy the current rc-proposed image to RC as well, but we'll need mir anyway so not sure if it makes sense
<jibel> sil2100, we have 3 images to test + pd. We cannot afford 1 day of delay
<jibel> sil2100, if mir lands today, we'll find any problem with the remaining tests. There is still one week of testing
<sil2100> jibel: ok
<jibel> sil2100, sorry google logged me out
<jibel> trying to rejoin
<jibel> bfiller, did you export the translations of the camera to LP? I cannot find the text of the new dialog
<jibel> bfiller, if it is not done, I think you should publish the new camera app anyway so it's on the RC build
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: mir published, thanks for the testing! I'll kick a new image once it published in the PPA
<sil2100> *it's
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> bfiller, can you publish the camera app before sil2100 builds a new image?
<jibel> ah, is it a public holiday in the US?
<sil2100> Hope not!
<jibel> sil2100, http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/us/martin-luther-king-day
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: I think the britney results should use the "forced by" things from normal autopkgtests, otherwise I don't ever get to land any Qt stuff because of various broken reverse dependency tests like KDE's: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-060/excuses.html
<Mirv> I don't know where to get them from, but at least kactivities-kf5, marble and rocs have been on those lists, making it possible for things to migrate in xenial
<sil2100> jibel: I guess bfiller is gone, so I kick an image without the camera-app...
<sil2100> Or do we have someone else that could do that?
<sil2100> Elleo: ping
<jibel> Kaleo, ^
<jibel> Kaleo, do you have the power to publish the camera app?
<sil2100> Kaleo, Elleo: hey, does anyone of you guys have the knowledge and permissions to upload camera-app to the store?
<Kaleo> what?
<Kaleo> ah
<Kaleo> bfiller should be around extremely soon
<Kaleo> we have a meeting in 10 minutes
<jibel> okay, lets wait 10 min
<Kaleo> and I don't think I can upload to the store, let me check
<Mirv> sil2100: I might still have unless it's changed
<Kaleo> I don't have the ability to upload
<Mirv> but it seems people will be around anyway?
<Mirv> so I have 3.0.0.614 .click here, I can try uploading it if wanted
<davmor2> sil2100: no bregma so I'll let you know https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/875 passes
<Elleo> sil2100: not something I really know about I'm afraid, I've not been involved in publishing any of the click apps we manage
<sil2100> Mirv: oh
<sil2100> jibel: you remember the version number you guys tested?
<sil2100> Mirv: since bfiller and the US seem to have a national holiday today
<jibel> sil2100, we tested what is attached to the silo
<jibel> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/camera/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.ci805_armhf.click
<sil2100> I wonder if that's the same as 3.0.0.614
<Mirv> sil2100: the process known to me is that MP:s are merged to trunk at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk and a click package is automatically built on s-jenkins. I'd be somewhat wary of other methods of obtaining click packages.
<sil2100> Mirv: I think I see the right change merged in
<sil2100> So I suppose this is the right click that we would need
<sil2100> (if it's auto-generated)
<sil2100> jibel: what do you think? ^
<jibel> sil2100, I've no idea, I don't know what Bill does to release a click
<jibel> nor where he gets it from after we approved it
<Kaleo> sil2100, no it's not the right click
<Kaleo> he normally rebuilds it
<jibel> sil2100, okay, lets wait tomorrow then. It'll go straight to stable and if anything breaks it'll be worse than losing a day of testing
<Kaleo> it's a bank holiday in the US
<jibel> sil2100, you can rebuild with mir, then another build tomorrow with the new camera app
<sil2100> Ok then
<jibel> Kaleo, do you know at least how to update the translation templates in LP. The new dialog is not in lp and cannot be translated.
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> Building
<Mirv> the auto build from trunk is at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-click/
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, davmor2 approved silo 13
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: davmor2: Thanks!
<davmor2> jibel: Ah I didn't ChrisTownsend on here and couldn't see bregma either so just let sil2100 know :)
<davmor2> didn't see even
<sil2100> \o/
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Yeah, I just popped up online a little bit ago:)
<sil2100> Will publish in a moment and then kick a new pd image
<davmor2> and that'll be why then \o/
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: We have some packaging changes that *someone* will need to ack.
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: there are a rook load of issues with pd but none of them specifically related to the landing at hand :)
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Ok, care to give any specifics?
<Kaleo> jibel, I can check that
<Kaleo> jibel, I update the pot file in trunk
<Kaleo> jibel, hmmmm, I think it should update the launchpad translations apge
<Kaleo> page*
<Saviq> sil2100, what's ota9 status? can we land stuff yet?
<sil2100> Saviq: one minute more, want the current image to finish pullin the packages, not sure if QA has enough resources for sign-off tho
<sil2100> s/image/images
<Saviq> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: ping
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey, what's up?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hey! It's not a real problem, but I noticed you added a linux-image-generic dependency in libertine - I would like to know the reason for that :)
<sil2100> (I'm reviewing the packaging diff)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: So, for the lxc backend we only support unprivileged lxc's which only kernels >= 3.13 support.
<sil2100> Ok, makes sense
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Cool, thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, 222 contains the mir landing nothing else?
<sil2100> jibel: yes (just triple confirmed in the manifests)
<sil2100> jibel: only mir packages have changed
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: who should I poke to get the latest music-app click for OTA-9?
<sil2100> ahayzen I suppose?
 * ahayzen hides
<sil2100> ahayzen: piiing ;)
<sil2100> ahayzen: could you share teh click with me?
<jibel> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music/20160114/com.ubuntu.music_2.3.931_all.click
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<ahayzen> ^^ has issues btw :-)
<sil2100> Ouch
<ahayzen> we've fixed all the issues that were found, just trying to make jenkins happy now
<ahayzen> seems it can't find the keyboard sometimes
<jibel> ahayzen, we want to make sure that if it's ever published to the store before OTA9, users of the stable release won't see the update
<ahayzen> jibel, ah yes, we bumped the framework, so in theory they shouldn't
<ahayzen> but good to test :-)
<jibel> ahayzen, yeah but better safe than sorry :)
<sil2100> Cannot install com.ubuntu.music_2.3.931_all.click: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3-qml" not present on system (use --force-missing-framework option to override)
<sil2100> I guess we're safe ;)
<ahayzen> \o/
<sil2100> jibel: ok, anyway, let me copy the current rc-proposed image to rc, for now please use the rc-proposed version
<sil2100> Since it will take a while
<jibel> sil2100, when you copy to rc you tag it ota9?
<sil2100> jibel: hm, I guess I could, although in theory it won't be our final candidate for sure - you want to test the tagging right now as well?
<sil2100> Well, there's no problem in having 3 OTA-9 images in rc since that's what RC is about
<sil2100> Oh, maybe I'll tag it OTA-9-rc?
<jibel> sil2100, no, i was just curious
<sil2100> I suppose a convention of tagging it as OTA-x-rc is a good idea anyway, tags are not carried over with image copies
<sil2100> I'm importing the new chinese tarball to the -proposed-proposed channel now
<Saviq> sil2100, are we there yet? (pop!)
<sil2100> Saviq: yep!
<Saviq> \o/
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: I copied all rc-proposed candidate images to rc (phased percentage 0% for now) - all besides meizu.zh
<sil2100> Since meizu.zh is still not ready because of the custom I suppose
<sil2100> I can copy it over anytime
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> Let me set the phasing for all to 100%
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Please switch to Jenkins as a service: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-9 final freeze, rc with candidate images, rc-proposed landing normally
<robru> michi: ping
<dobey> "burned version number" ?
<dobey> that's a new one
<robru> dobey: it means the destination archive has a package with the same version number but different source contents.
<robru> dobey: happens when two conflicting silos build on the same day (thus having same version numbers built), one gets published, the other one is "burned"
<robru> dobey: strictly speaking this was always a potential problem with conflicting train silos, it's just that only recently the train started detecting & reporting the situation.
<dobey> right. think it would be better to just use the same error message one would get from a package upload
<robru> dobey: what, "version NNN not found in changelog"? that can't fire because the version *is* found in the changelog, it's just the wrong one.
<dobey> robru: no. i mean, when you try to dput a package to a PPA for example, that has the same version and different contents, you get an error message saying it has different contents
<robru> dobey: can you file a bug with the exact error text you want?
<dobey> or maybe for ci train, it could be more explicit somehow, stating which request was landed
<robru> dobey: it doesn't really have a way of knowing what silo the upload at dest came from.
<dobey> well, i'll file a bug describing what i think the problem is, i guess
<dobey> ah
<robru> dobey: it's just checking the version number at dest, it could come from anywhere really, not even necessarily a train upload. just "oops, source contents don't match even though version is the same"
<robru> so it indicates it 'needs rebuild' because there's no way to publish this silo with this version as-is
<dobey> sure. i understand the reasoning for having an error there.
<dobey> just trying to think of a nicer way to describe it more explicitly :)
<robru> cool
<robru> bbl, lunch
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-19
<jibel> sil2100, did you create the snapshot, can we resume landings to the overlay?
<sil2100> jibel: yes, the snapshot is in place, landings can be resumed
<jibel> sil2100, thanks
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, hey, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1535544, what version of the camera app do you have?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535544 in camera-app "camera-app high power use in background" [Critical,New]
<Kaleo> ToyKeeper, could you try with http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/camera/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.ci805_armhf.click also?
<jibel> Kaleo, she tried on rc which has 3.0.0.611, I asked her to replay the tests once the new camera lands
<Kaleo> jibel, right
<Kaleo> jibel, I *think* it's the issue
<Kaleo> jibel, not sure how to measure myself though
<jibel> Kaleo, you cannot, you need an instrumented device
<Kaleo> jibel, ok
<tvoss> cjwatson, hey there
<tvoss> cjwatson, I'm running into problems with the oom score stanza on an upstart job, with the job just failing to start, no logs written
<bzoltan_> I do not know who and what channel to go, but is it OK that the chromium-browser Suggests unity-chromium-extension and that depends on webbrowser-app? On all Ubuntu desktop from 15.04?
<cjwatson> tvoss: -> slangasek
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack and thx :)
<tvoss> slangasek, problem solved, though
<tvoss> slangasek, so un-"hey there" :)
<cjwatson> all the upstart stuff has fallen out of my head in the last year
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: Suggests are basically informational, so that doesn't really matter
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: correct. Since then I have figured out that the webbrowser-app is part of the image.
<jibel> tvoss, silo 30 approved
<tvoss> jibel, thx
<Saviq> rvr, hey, I'm afraid I found an issue with silo 8 accidentally, can you please confirm the app "Siete" is drawn ~2 times as big as normally? regardless, you can probably fail the silo and we're back to the drawing board
<Saviq> rvr, obviously we'd be interested in any other issues you find
<rvr> Saviq: See report: https://trello.com/c/kqxJmlt5/2631-776-ubuntu-landing-008-qtmir-qtubuntu-saviq-gerboland
<Saviq> rvr, ack, thanks
<michi> robru: pong. Sorry, just now saw your ping.
<robru> michi: just checking in that I understood your bug. can you check that I fixed it properly?
<michi> Ah, about the text entry field?
<michi> I saw the mail yesterday.
<michi> Hmm… Give me a sec…
<michi> Beautiful. Text wraps nicely now, thanks!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
<dbarth> hey trainguards: there is a new update to oxide that would need to be uploaded into silo 48
<dbarth> the previous build helped us to verify the hybris fix and spot a minor issue as well
<robru> dbarth: ok, where is it?
<bfiller> popey, jibel: new camera app in store, waiting approval/publishing
<popey> bfiller, ack
<jibel> bfiller, k
<robru> sil2100: ping
<robru> jibel: btw does this work for you for linking to the artifacts? https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4
<robru> not sure if that makes any sense actually
<jibel> robru, agreed, really difficult to read
<robru> hmmmm
<robru> back to the drawing board I think
<jibel> robru, the problem I see is that it is slowly duplicating autopkgtest.u.c
<robru> jibel: yeah, i want to avoid that sort of duplication of effort
<jibel> robru, maybe there is a way to reuse it or another instance of autopkgtest.u.c then simply link to it
<robru> jibel: I'll work on making the links appear in excuses.html but that's just a bit of code i'm unfamiliar with so it will take some effort to learn it
<jibel> robru, as we'll gate more stuff with autopkgtest people will want the same features than a.u.c
<robru> jibel: can you show me an example on a.u.c? I'm not familiar with that site
<jibel> robru, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/ for example for the results of unity8
<jibel> robru, if you select a release/arch you'll see the runs http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/xenial/amd64/
<jibel> robru, the "running" page is also useful http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml to answer the question "what's going on with my package"
<robru> jibel: https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-021/excuses.html i think this makes more sense
<jibel> robru, definitely better
<robru> jibel: thanks
<jibel> bfiller, has the camera app been published?
<jibel> to the store
<jibel> apparently so
<bfiller> jibel: yes
<jibel> sil2100, if you're still around, can you rebuild an rc to grab the new camera app?
<popey> pmcgowan, fyi https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F36EeZbS3Gzqq_tivKZHyoLDCOxT1TPh0vubhvWJafI/edit decoder ring missing OTA 8.5
<pmcgowan> doooh
<pmcgowan> popey, will add it
<sil2100> jibel: will do
<Saviq> plars, hey, some folks here were asking whether they could have a powerpc slave for their jenkaas, do you have something available?
<plars> Saviq: I do not, sorry :(
<Saviq> plars, ack, do you know maybe, there was a bug/blueprint about "ephemeral"/temporary PPA support in LP, any chance you have a link?
<plars> Saviq: no idea, try someone on the lp team perhaps?
<Saviq> robru, you're interested, do you know ↑?
<Saviq> plars, btw, we talked today about the phones setup, it felt a bit weird we get sudo on a shared node (I believe Stephen managed to break it for someone?), think it would be possible that we got a lxc container on there or something?
<plars> Saviq: unfortunately lxc and adb do not play nicely together, or at least I haven't sorted out a way to make it work reliably yet
<plars> Saviq: and having one physical system per phone is tough
<plars> Saviq: that's why tools are provided to make it simple to stick to your own device, as long as they aren't circumvented :-/
<Saviq> plars, oh right, you probably don't get access to hardware that well from lxc, understood (what I meant was rather that maybe we shouldn't have sudo on there?)
<plars> Saviq: iirc, sudo is limited to a few things needed for ubuntu-device-flash, but please do keep in mind that it is a shared environment - try not to go intentionally messing it up for others :)
<Saviq> right right
<plars> Saviq: it was all inherited from a different world, where one team owned all of the hardware and the process, so it could all do with some rethinking as time allows
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq: ephemeral PPAs exist in LP but not yet implemented in train due to distractions
<robru> Saviq: not sure what that has to do with powerpc though, ephemeral ppa just means the lp api now supports creating/deleting ppas (didn't used to)
<Saviq> robru, oh oh, maybe we could use them in our CI then... (/me throws sbuild and stuff away)
<robru> Saviq: well you'll have to write some python to create and delete the PPAs. Talk to Colin about how it works, there's some special gotcha for devirt ones.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-20
<cjwatson> Saviq: I think it will be more an issue of availability of sufficient powerpc build capacity, since we don't quite have scalingstack on powerpc yet (though it's planned).  It's likely a good idea to restructure around PPAs since it makes better use of the company's build capacity for exotic architectures in general, but I don't know to what extent it would be an immediate answer for you.
<cjwatson> Saviq: Creating devirt PPAs requires the LP user that's doing the creation to be specially privileged, so we would want to be careful about extending that to, say, lots of Jenkaas users.  (Having scalingstack on the architectures in question will make devirting unnecessary.)
<robru> oh good
<robru> cjwatson: any ideas here ^ ? should I retry those?
<robru> good god
<robru> 8-hour oxide build.
<robru> Failed to upload? wat
<cjwatson> robru: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1535949.  I think everything has been retried, but I'll go through and double-check in a bit
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535949 in debhelper (Ubuntu) "handling of -dbgsym packages breaks pkgbinarymangler" [Critical,Fix released]
<Laney> I guess not things in silos?
<robru> cjwatson: looks like just the one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?status=Failed%20to%20upload
<cjwatson> Laney: right, possibly not, depends how Martin did the retries
<robru> cjwatson: but a few ones mysteriously cancelled: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?status=Cancelled
<cjwatson> robru: but also cancelled builds
<cjwatson> robru: the bug caused builds to loop indefinitely so they had to be cancelled
<cjwatson> that's a manual action by somebody, but in this case it makes sense as a consequence of that
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I saw the logs looping, was definitely stuck
<Laney> train question
<Laney> I accidentally built a silo for x + v instead of just x
<Laney> can I just change that field and ignore the borked builds?
<robru> Laney: you can change that field and then manually delete the vivid builds from the silo
<Laney> K, thanks robru
<robru> Laney: you're welcome
<robru> alright, early meeting tomorrow, goodnight!
<sil2100> jibel: rootfs for the rc re-spin has built, importing it now
<sil2100> Confirmed the manifest is sane
<jibel> sil2100, good thanks
<sil2100> Although... I noticed that it pulled in a newer liblibertine1, I had no idea we shipped this library in our touch images
<sil2100> ubuntu-pd probably has all the libertine packages while touch only this one, but still - anyway, this is a no-problem for touch POV
<jibel> sil2100, content-hub depends on it
<sil2100> Oh, and if you don't mind, the new image won't be tagged - I would have to tag all the images manually after importing, wasting time, while we'll have a re-spin with language-packs anyway
<jibel> it's fine
<cjwatson> robru: all cleaned up now
<rvr> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> rvr, pong
<rvr> jhodapp: Hi
<jhodapp> rvr, hey there
<rvr> jhodapp: I'm failing silo 5
<rvr> jhodapp: Test 18: FAIL (music stops).
<rvr> It does not happen without silo packages
<jhodapp> rvr, that's odd, but it has nothing to do with playback...the changes only affect being able to start to play a media file
<jhodapp> rvr, but will double check
<jhodapp> rvr, oh, that's a new test...you don't have the fix for test #18 yet
<jhodapp> that's the issue
<jhodapp> rvr, the fix comes with the new music-app
<rvr> jhodapp: Ah
<jhodapp> rvr, that was this bug that I proved was music-app's fault last Friday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/media-hub/+bug/1534172
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534172 in Ubuntu Music App "With bgplaylists if an alert sounds, the playback stops and the queue is lost" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> jibel: all imported it seems!
<rvr> jhodapp: I see. Ok, then I will do some more tests before approving the silo.
<sil2100> morphis: hey!
<sil2100> morphis: I've been looking at LP: #1534193 a bit last week and I noticed xenial has horribly outdated android packages
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534193 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Check the delta between vivid-overlay and xenial" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534193
<jhodapp> rvr, thanks!
<sil2100> morphis: maybe not horribly... I'm not really 100% familiar with how the android versioning works, but it's clear that the xenial version is based off some much earlier time (20150818)
<sil2100> morphis: anyway, the truth is that the last real android upload to xenial was last year - are there any reasons the touch changes from overlay can't be pushed to xenial?
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey!
<sil2100> cyphermox: I was looking at the overlay -> xenial delta (LP: #1534193) and noticed that mtp is outdated in xenial - would it be possible to  get that synced up there?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534193 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Check the delta between vivid-overlay and xenial" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534193
<Mirv> sil2100: when will OTA-10 gates open?
<sil2100> Mirv: they're open since a while!
<sil2100> Mirv: they're basically open since Monday lateish
<sil2100> rc-proposed landings are normal
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I thought that might be the answer but since I saw other assumptions I decided to ask neutrally! :) thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: yw! We have a snapshot for OTA-9 made so all is good
<rvr> jhodapp: Plug in a pair of headphones, then unplug - video playback should pause -> Video does not pause
<jhodapp> rvr, are you sure it's this silo's fault? should have nothing to do with that
<morphis> sil2100: oh yeah, we need to bring those in line
<rvr> jhodapp: Weird, I reflashed and  reinstalled the silo and cannot reproduce the problem, anymore.
<jhodapp> rvr, that's what I would expect, that sounded fishy
<rvr> jhodapp: Approving the silo
<jhodapp> rvr, thank you sir
<bschaefer> trainguards, i need to be added the group to request a silo on bileto to do a mir release
<sil2100> bschaefer: hey! Let me do that
<bschaefer> thanks!
<sil2100> bschaefer: done! You should be good, re-log in bileto and be sure to tick the ci-train-users team
<bschaefer> sil2100, cool let me check
<bschaefer> works, yay, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<xavigarcia> Mirv: ping
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Just wanted to ask you about bug 1485522... Is the QML component fix ready in vivid overlay? If not... could we create a silo including the fix so I can test if it makes the sound indicator work OK?
<ubot5> bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485522
<Mirv> xavigarcia: I'm not aware of a QML component fix that could be shipped. the one mentioned in #5 is in the 5.4.1 we're using, and there is no mention of other possible fixes.
<Mirv> I also didn't get a reply to my Dec 16th upstream contact
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Okay.. so it means we have to wait for a response, right?
<Mirv> xavigarcia: yes or if David or someone else on our side can come up with a solution
<xavigarcia> Mirv: or do you think there is something else we can look at?
<xavigarcia> Mirv: I see
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Thanks!
<Mirv> xavigarcia: ie diwic or jhodapp, diwic seems the most "inside" the problem.
<Mirv> no problem
<sil2100> jibel: hey, do you know if the required trust-store translations are in?
<sil2100> jibel: we had the auto-uploads of langpacks today, I'm wondering if we should kick another one or are those enough to copy to rc
<jibel> sil2100, let me check
<sil2100> jibel: es looks fine from LP POV
<sil2100> Since the translations were added on the 18th
<jibel> sil2100, I checked language-pack-touch-fr and the right strings are in the langpack with the correct translation
<jibel> in the .deb
<jibel> spanish is fine too
<sil2100> I suppose we might do the copy then
<jibel> and chinese
<jibel> sil2100, yeah go ahead
<pmcgowan> jibel, whats the latest
<sil2100> I wouldn't want to do those like *right now* since I don't like fixing things late at night, but tomorrow morning I'll copy and rebuild
<pmcgowan> oh mn music-app never landed
<jibel> pmcgowan, the regression with the content hub is concerning, it may hide more than just a problme with the camera, kenvandine and Kaleo are on it. otherwise nothing we don't already know
<jibel> yeah and music app and IAP didn't land
<pmcgowan> I wonder if the music app export issue is content hub also?
<ahayzen> music-app is waiting for OTA9 to be released ? it is otherwise ready (ignoring a flaky jenkins issue)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, shouldn't be
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, that was fixed, it was something missed when updating to the new listitems
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, ok, and alesage is aware?
<kenvandine> the content-hub issue isn't a regression in content-hub, we're thinking maybe qtmir
<jibel> ahayzen, it can be published to the store, there is a bump of the version of the framework and users of pre-OTA9 won't see the update
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i told him we had fixed all the issues he had found
<pmcgowan> great news
<ahayzen> jibel, the branch isn't top approved yet, and if we pushed then it would disappear from the store for stable users
<ahayzen> so i'd rather wait until post ota9
<sil2100> ahayzen: I suppose we can publish, we checked yesterday that new users won't be able to install it on their stable phones
<sil2100> Oh
<jibel> alesage, ^ music app is good to land from your perspective?
<sil2100> It would?
<sil2100> Ah
<ahayzen> jibel, it would probably need to go through QA again right?
<alesage> jibel, we should give it a glance, yes?
<alesage> ahayzen, is there a new build?
<ahayzen> sil2100, other people were reporting that when they were putting apps with the new framework into the store, it disappears from the store for say OTA8.5 users?
<jibel> pff
<jibel> really that's bad
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess we had this thing once
<sil2100> Forgot about it, the store is really really broken
<pmcgowan> well thats a feature :)
<ahayzen> alesage, there isn't a new build, as we were trying to fix a jenkins issue, but i've found that that affects weather aswell, so looks like it is a flaky sdk helper in autopilot. We should get the branch landed and then check with popey then hand over a new click to test :-)
<pmcgowan> probably lots of apps wanting to use 1.3 components
<jibel> bad features exist too ;)
 * ahayzen waits for the day of the beta-store
<pmcgowan> I blame beuno but hes not here
<alesage> ahayzen, ack, I'll assume we'll use the normal process unless jibel says otherwise, feel free to badger me then
<jibel> alesage, that's fine we'll retest it since it cannot be published before the release anyway
<alesage> jibel, ack very well
<mterry> robru, did you lose github.com/robru?
<robru> mterry: yeah I deleted it a while ago. why, did somebody take it?
<mterry> robru, looks like it
<mterry> robru, did you move somewhere else or just not need those branches anymore?
<robru> lol
<robru> mterry: I moved everything into launchpad.
<robru> mterry: my only notable thing was gottengeography anyway
<robru> mterry: you spying on me?! ;-)
<robru> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/+git
<mterry> robru, no I just had a bookmark to your dotfiles branch and I noticed it recently and thought "I wonder what's in there now?"
<robru> hah, wow. i honestly thought nobody ever looked at those
<mterry> robru, first time in a long time  :)  But nice to know that I have a bunch of aliases to steal if I get bored of mine  :)
<robru> mterry: one thing you might find interesting is https://git.launchpad.net/~robru/+git/pad which is a wrapper around bzr to automate some lp interactions (basically it makes some assumptions about your filesystem in order to save you typing, so 'bzr branch' becomes shorthand for 'bzr branch $(basename $PWD)' and a few other goodies.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-21
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: you got my message above?
<Mirv> morphis: above is empty :)
<Mirv> so my guess is "no"
<morphis> Mirv: hm, damn IRC then :-)
<sil2100> Yep, I got no message here ;)
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: can you drop the mir and media-hub packages from silo 12?
<sil2100> morphis: sure, on it now
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> morphis: done, yw!
<morphis> sil2100: awesome!
<jibel> sil2100, when do you plan to rebuild an rc with the new langpacks?
<sil2100> jibel: it's importing now (ubuntu parts)
<jibel> perfect, thanks
<sil2100> Will be importing the dev-specific channels once this is done
<morphis> sil2100: btw. do you saw my mail from last night about the mako/flo device tarballs?
<sil2100> morphis: oh, hm, I might have missed it
<sil2100> Ah, see the CC
<morphis> :-)
<sil2100> Will read it up after lunch :)
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
 * sil2100 is off to lunch
<sil2100> A bit longer due to being snowed in!
<Elleo> trainguards: Is there any way to force silo 24 to build ignoring the missing changelog entry? We just need it for testing for now
<sil2100> Elleo: use FORCE_REBUILD in that case
<robru> yes
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, thanks
<Saviq> plars, hey, I just learned that sudo on cyclops nodes does not allow me to rm stuff, that expected? https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Prepare/job/prepare-2-chroots/arch=armhf,node=cyclops-node15,release=vivid+overlay/35/console
<plars> Saviq: probably, I think it uses the jenkins user by default, which would need to be added to sudoers if you want to do that. give me a moment and I'll fix it
<plars> Saviq: should work now
<Saviq> plars, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-22
<dbarth> hey trainguards
<sil2100> Morning o/
<dbarth> just for confirmation, do i need to publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/856 or just merge
<dbarth> hi sil2100
<dbarth> i don't want to derail if we re in deep freeze
<sil2100> dbarth: hmm, why do the automated tests fail?
<sil2100> There's no freeze, anything can land now :)
<sil2100> I mean, there's the OTA-9 freeze but rc-proposed is unblocked
<dbarth> checking
<dbarth> hmm ok
<sil2100> It didn't appear on our publishable queue since the autopkgtests somehow seem to be failing
<robru> sil2100: dbarth looks like the packages aren't installable in certain arches
<dbarth> uh
<dbarth> yet, the ppa has them all built
<dbarth> robru: where do you see that?
<robru> dbarth: it's not a build depend, just a depend. So it's built but not installable
<robru> dbarth: click the excuses link on the ticket
<dbarth> uh, because of oxide ?!
<dbarth> ah sure, because oxide is not available on those arches
<robru> dbarth: why does your package depend on oxide if oxide isn't available on those arches? is this a new dep?
<dbarth> i wonder, cause that's the first time i see it blocked like this
<dbarth> ussoa uses oxide for providing the webview needed to create accounts or renew credentials
<robru> dbarth: well the automated testing stuff is pretty new in bileto. previously you would have published this and it would just get stuck in -proposed.
<dbarth> mardy: is that a new dep?
<dbarth> ah, that's why
<dbarth> how can we move this forward? the oxide-on-certain-arches problem will come back every 6 weeks
<robru> dbarth: well if this is a new dep you'll have to fix the packaging so that it no longer builds on those arches, and also get the existing packages deleted from those arches, so it isn't counted as a regression.
<robru> dbarth: if it isn't a new dep, i dunno how this ever worked before
<mardy> robru: it's not a new dep
<mardy> but as far as I understood we are making an arm64 tablet, how can it be that we don't have oxide there?
<sil2100> morphis: morning ping! You around?
<robru> mardy: dbarth: well xenial apparently does not have v1.2 so it seems this silo depends on another silo to work? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt
<morphis> sil2100: morning!
<dbarth> oxide is at 1.12 now
<robru> no wait
<dbarth> i guess oxide related builds have been approved by cjwatson most of the time
<robru> sorry i was reading 1.11 as 1.1
<sil2100> morphis: hey! I was looking into the thing with importing device tarballs for mako and flo
<sil2100> morphis: and if I understand everything correctly, all is good right now
<cjwatson> dbarth: blink no
<robru> dbarth: yeah I'm not sure what the deal is here. pitti is also a good person to contact re: unknown problems in excuses.html
<dbarth> but he was recommending to keep all arches on
<mardy> robru: I haven't been bumping the dependency version of oxide since a long time, oxide 1.2.0 should be quite old now
<morphis> sil2100: sounds great, let me have a look in a bit
<cjwatson> dbarth: so can this package work in principle without oxide?
<dbarth> but ok, this is a new blocker because it is now enforced earlier in the process
<mardy> robru: do you think that removing the "(>= 1.2.0)" could help here?
<dbarth> mardy: ^^ ? i would assume no, because that view is an essential part, right
<sil2100> morphis: so I see the latest android upload was on the 11th, so new device tarballs for mako and flo got generated on the 12th
<robru> mardy: I doubt it, because the existing version is 1.11, and 1.11 > 1.2 so it's not like this is failing because the ">1.2" requirement is what's holding it back
<cjwatson> oh, is this a dependency on liboxideqt-qmlplugin?  (my browser is still waking up)
<mardy> cjwatson: no, it really needs oxide
<morphis> sil2100: an imported into stable now?
<robru> mardy: I wonder if -proposed has a broken version of oxide in it or something
<robru> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> ok, this is a weird special case
<sil2100> morphis: not into stable, we only promote images to stable during OTA releases
<cjwatson> not surprising you wouldn't know about it
<sil2100> morphis: they're in rc-proposed
<mardy> I guess that everything about oxide is very special :-)
<cjwatson> to keep things vaguely moving and because there were some initial problems, there are a few hacks in the Ubuntu proposed-migration installation
<sil2100> morphis: but yeah, well, depends on what exactly you want to happen and what's the original question
<sil2100> :)
<cjwatson> I'm guessing that robru didn't know about them and so didn't reflect them in the citrain one
<robru> cjwatson: i dunno nuthin bout nuthin
<sil2100> morphis: since I checked on things as per what was in the e-mail, but I might have misunderstood what you guys saw as the problem
<cjwatson> the magic is in lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/britney1-ubuntu fauxpkg/FauxPackages and related scripts
<cjwatson> it pretends that liboxideqt-qmlplugin exists at the version in xenial-proposed on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el/s390x
<robru> cjwatson: train is using exclusively britney2
<cjwatson> among other packages
<dbarth> ah, there you go, we're a FauxPackage! :)
<sil2100> morphis: I just checked that new device tarballs were generated for the new android upload, at least for mako and flo
<morphis> sil2100: basically they should migrate to stable with ota9
<robru> k, so this isn't something I'm going to fix at 2AM.
<morphis> that was the expectation as we landed the android package in the overlay ppa for that
<cjwatson> it would be good to figure out how to clean this up; but perhaps you could forcibly override publication or something, since it won't be a problem for xenial-proposed to xenial migration
<sil2100> morphis: since only for those two (and emulator, of course) the device tarball is autogenerated
<cjwatson> everything in FauxPackages ought to go away really
<sil2100> morphis: yes, it'll be in OTA-9 :)
<robru> dbarth: IIRC it should be possible to publish the silo in spite of the failure, if not just get somebody to copy the packages manually
<dbarth> cjwatson: would it be better to create "faux packages" for oxide on those arches, as opposed to not building?
<sil2100> morphis: when reading yesterday I actually thought you meant that you guys uploaded a new android recently and didn't see any new device tarball popping up
<dbarth> i mean, have the oxide build process "proceeed" but create empty blobs
<morphis> sil2100: yeah, that was around one two weakks ago
<cjwatson> dbarth: I don't know if that's better, that would run the risk of people assuming it actually works :)
<morphis> sil2100: but if it will be in ota9, everything is fine :-)
<cjwatson> really oxide-qt ought to be ported (certainly to arm64)
<cjwatson> I know that it's pretty touch-ish and so getting people to care about it on server-only arches is tricky, but it's so far down the dependency stack ...
<dbarth> arm64 makes sense at least
<dbarth> or is there a package tag/marker/construct that can stub the missing arches and still say this is a dummy to informed users / installers
<cjwatson> not really
<dbarth> hmm ok; well, that's not a new problem, so i guess if you resorted to adding scripts around it, there's not really a better way
<dbarth> sorry robru ;)
<dbarth> i can keep the silo around until next week once you have time to update the train
<robru> dbarth: cjwatson: sounds like the correct fix is to just restrict what arches the package builds on and then delete those other arches from the archive.
<robru> dbarth: just publish it
<cjwatson> robru: that's problematic in some cases due to a dependency stack above it
<cjwatson> robru: I think I vaguely remember this case and it was *very* problematic
<robru> cjwatson: how is something depending on something that isn't installable on whatever arch?
<cjwatson> robru: it was only one binary package out of several, IIRC
<cjwatson> I don't remember the exact details
<robru> hm
<cjwatson> but it gave me conniptions trying to follow the stack up
<dbarth> robru: ok
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<renatu> trainguards, could you assign this ticket for me? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/913
<Mirv> renatu: done
<renatu> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> trainguards, assign for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/914 please?
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: done, yw!
<Saviq> jibel, here's the request ↑, building now
<dobey> hmm. no more edit history?
<rvr> kenvandine: Hey. I created a bug for the missing bluetooth address in System Settings > About.
<rvr> bfiller just triaged it
<Saviq> jibel, so, the fix we have for apps (not) closing is currently built on top of 4k+ diff of test refactoring (already top-acked)... we're looking into isolating the fix, but it might take a while, think we could land the test refactoring with it after all?
<jibel> Saviq, how much time it "a while" approximately?
<Saviq> jibel, dednick's trying to work it out now
<jibel> Saviq, I'd rathe rjust land the fix
<Saviq> jibel, yeah, I know, just pre-empting
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<Saviq> jibel, ok, looks like we've an isolated fix, building silo
<jibel> Saviq, excellent, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/
<sil2100> Yeah, I was worried by the diff
<Saviq> sil2100, robru, just realized train can't deal with private branches even if subscribed, we could use a fix for that
<Saviq> OTOH the diff becomes public enough when it gets built (so maybe we need private silos ;))
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 goes AFK for a while now
<sil2100> I'll be back later once the silo is landed and a re-spin is required
<pstolowski> hello trainguards, may i ask for help assigning a silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/915 ? it says we're low on silos, i freed one silo a moment ago but that didn't help
<sil2100> pstolowski: yeah, there's a lot of those now
<sil2100> Let me help you
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks
<jibel> Saviq, we can start testing 14?
<sil2100> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> thanks sil2100 !
<Saviq> jibel, sorry, was otp, yeah, let's test in parallel
<jibel> Saviq, rvr is on it and I just installed the silo
 * Saviq does in devel-proposed then
<jibel> we are testing on top of rc not rc-proposed
<Saviq> ack
<robru> Saviq: I don't think private silos makes any sense. it's gonna be public when you release it to ubuntu anyway
<jibel> robru, there may be some code that you don't want to be public before it's released
<Saviq> robru, yeah, but the thing is you want to keep it under wraps for as long as possible
<robru> Saviq: jibel: k, well it's not something I'm going to be able to do anytime soon. the ppas just are public. i won't be able to implement this until we have ephemeral ppas which is probably 6 months away.
<Saviq> robru, sure, just an idea
<robru> dobey: charles: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/507 hasn't moved since the 13th, you guys still using that one?
<dobey> robru: we're sprinting this week and i didn't get a chance to poke at the error from citrain
<dobey> robru: but yes,, that still needs landing.
<robru> dobey: ok no worries.
<charles> robru, talking it over with dobey here, I think we should kill 507 after all. Marking as abandoned
<charles> robru, thanks for the headsup
<robru> charles: oh, thanks
<robru> Trevinho: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/685 hasn't moved since the 13th, can you poke the SRU team to get that moving?
<robru> jgdx: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/692 hasn't moved since the 13th, you still using that one?
<robru> jgdx: lol https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/692 this has needed a rebuild since november 30th
<dobey> robru: can i force re-run of an autopkgtest on a specific arch for ci train?
<robru> dobey: heh, we were just sprinting to enable that feature but it's not out yet. you'll have to ask pitti
<Saviq> jibel, rvr, so one unfortunate result is that camera sometimes restarts when the content hub's done with it
<dobey> robru: only pitti?
<Saviq> because it's a race between being stopped, suspended, resumed, crashed, whatnot
<rvr> Saviq: :(
<robru> dobey: I'm not sure who else, but definitely pitti. just a handful of people have ssh into the autopkgtest system to do retries curently
<Saviq> jibel, rvr, content hub really needs to start using prompts instead of just switching between apps, as we either break normal app behaviour or the content hub one
<Saviq> IMO content hub should not be killing the app at all when it's done with it
<dobey> ok
<jibel> Saviq, I saw that on previous builds too
<jibel> but it was pretty rare
<Saviq> indeed
<michi> trainguards: Could someone help with assigning a silo please?
<michi> Need one for ticket 917
<robru> michi: which one?
<robru> michi: ok you got 46
<michi> Beaut, thank you! :)
<robru> michi: you're welcome
<jibel> Saviq, did you find anything with the silo?
<jibel> other than the app reopening
<Saviq> jibel, nope, worked fine
<jibel> Saviq, so I think it's good to publish.
<Saviq> jibel, yeah, let me get someone to sanity-review
<jibel> Saviq, can you approve it so propose migration can do its job
<Saviq> jibel, right, doing
<jibel> otherwise I cannot approve it
<jibel> hm, actually I can. I'm pretty sure I couldn't last time I tried
<robru> jibel: btw finally got queuebot fixed so it pings qa status properly again
<robru> jibel: bileto will preserve an 'Approved' or 'Failed' value but if set to N/A, Required, or Ready it'll override the value with what it thinks is correct based on if the silo targets vivid overlay or not
<jibel> robru, thank you very much
<robru> jibel: you're welcome
<jibel> robru, can we publish silo 14 before britney is done? it's running u8 tests which will fail
<jibel> there is no point in waiting
<jibel> Saviq, ^
<robru> jibel: Saviq: it's also running qtmir which can pass. but generally yeah you can publish even if it says fail
<robru> ... for now
<sil2100> Ok, I'm publishing in that case
<sil2100> Saviq: branches need approval!
<sil2100> Saviq: all three branches please
<sil2100> Eh, ok, I'll take this on me
<sil2100> Saviq, jibel: approving the branches since we need this landed...
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, they're being reviewed now, we're worried the security fix isn't enough so we might need a follow up
<Saviq> sorry guys, we're doing our best here, not enough hands
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll be doing the copies to snapshot and rc respins tomorrow
<sil2100> Goodnight guys
<robru> ugh, 'publish failed' cleared the lander signoff
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2354 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2354 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2359 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/simple-lightdm-mock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2372 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2372 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/ota14-fix1656310/+merge/314731". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/remove_dialer_settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Bad merges (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2375 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2375 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/remove_dialer_settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-17
<charles>  goodnight!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral)
<vigo> michi, ping
<michi> vigo: pong
<michi> vigo: What’s up?
<vigo> michi, I can't open the link to the bug in silo 2370
<vigo> gives an error
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1656042
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1656042 not found
<michi> Let me check...
<michi> vigo: Looks like someone deleted the bug :(
<michi> The issue was that scopes API didn’t build with the latest gtest.
<michi> The silo fixes that.
<vigo> michi, ack thanks :)
<michi> I’ve edited the description. Sorry for the missing bug. I just followed the link from the original launchpad email, and the bug was opened.
<michi> I don’t know why it’s disappeared. I certainly didn’t delete it.
<vigo> michi, no worries :)
<michi> Coo.
<michi> l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2376 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please do a source copy of oxide-qt 1.19.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1 from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/2376 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please do a source copy of oxide-qt 1.19.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1+overlay1 from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/2377 ?
<oSoMoN> (that one is targetting xenial, while 2376 is for vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2357 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2378 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ping re oxide source copy
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh, sorry, got backtracked - the vivid packages need a source copy, righht?
<sil2100> No, xenial, right?
<sil2100> Ah, ok, now I see what you wrote
<sil2100> Ok, so 2 source copies
<sil2100> On it
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks :)
<sil2100> Done! Apologies for the delay
<oSoMoN> no worries, I imagined that you’d gotten sidetracked
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/remove_dialer_settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtubuntu-sensors). Release pocket (xenial/qtubuntu-sensors)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2365 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Failed to build (zesty/qemu). Ready to build (xenial/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<dobey> mterry, kenvandine: can one of you click on all the ♻ at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2306/zesty.html please?
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi!  Could I please get a rebuild for xenial armhf for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/remove_dialer_settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: on it
<kenvandine> dobey, done
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks!
<tedg_> Oh, I forgot to say on it.
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend: robru done
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Thanks:)
<robru> tedg_: ChrisTownsend: haha thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Failed to build (xenial/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
<mterry> robru: I have a silo that we build the unity8-session snaps out of.  We'd like to build that snap without -proposed, to keep it more stable.  But when I edit the silo's PPA to use just -updates, I see that bileto is resetting the dependencies.  What to do here?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<robru> mterry: yeah bileto enforces the ppa dependencies. No way to disable that yet (making it configurable is on the to-do list).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/dialer-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/expand-dialer
<robru> mterry: you would have to make a new ppa, copy the packages, then submit that ppa to the snap recipe
<robru> mterry: are you saying you want your packages built against proposed, but just disable the snaps from pulling in proposed? That might explode, eg, if you link against a lib that only exists in proposed
<dobey> is there something in xenial-proposed that is breaking things?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2362 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 zesty/dialer-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/expand-dialer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<mterry> robru: sorry got distracted -- I'm happy to have the silo build against -updates, probably prefer it.  I'd like a way for bileto to treat a PPA as a non-proposed one
<robru> mterry: yeah that's on my (long) todo list. For now, create a new ppa, source copy packages in to build without proposed, then trigger the snap build with that ppa instead
<robru> Eg trigger the snap from lp, not bileto
<mterry> robru: is there a bug for that yet?
<mterry> I can make one if not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator)
<robru> mterry: yeah it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1646596
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1646596 in Bileto "Need finer-grained control over PPA dependencies" [Medium,Triaged]
<mterry> robru: thanks!  :)
<robru> mterry: you're welcome
<dobey> that also needs work on lp side too right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: no? lp api provides interface for setting ppa deps, bileto is already using that. just bileto needs to learn to be more flexible
<robru> dobey: the only bileto feature that is blocked waiting for lp api is discovering what ppa packages in -proposed were copied from
<dobey> robru: i mean, to set different dependencies for different series in a PPA, or are we not going to support that level of fine-grained-ness? ie, for a silo with zesty + xenial-overlay, we definitely want zesty stuff building against proposed
<robru> dobey: I hadn't planned on going that fine grained at all, no. just the ability to turn off -proposed at all on a ppa by ppa basis.
<robru> dobey: like, it's currently impossible to not build against -proposed in a bileto ppa
<dobey> robru: i think we'll want to make it impossible to land a silo with a devel series target if -proposed is disbaled then, as part of that feature?
<robru> dobey: I guess? I dunno? how important is it to enforce that? can't we just trust people to be smart enough to build their devel stuff against -proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: like if you build without -proposed and then release to -proposed will that not be blocked in -proposed?
<dobey> robru: i tend to take the mulder stance in such situations :)
<dobey> robru: well, it depends on what the autopkgtests situation is like, and depends on what libraries it links to and how things work there. it's plausible that something could get through -proposed by building against release. there are plenty of things that still don't have autopkgtests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
<robru> dobey: ok, please note your concerns on the bug, or else I'll forget.
<robru> brb
<dobey> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cups). Successfully built (xenial/cups, yakkety/cups)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub)
<dobey> kenvandine: can you hit https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scope-click%2F0.1.1%2B17.04.20170112-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2F2306 please? looks like it ended up timing out, but all the others passed
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2376 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2375 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2375 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2375 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-power). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-power)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2375 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<michi> I’m looking for someone with upload permission who can publish this for us: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?search=2370
<michi> Anybody able to help?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Failed to build
<vigo> tedg_, ping
<vigo> where can I find a unity8-session snap with the fix for #1639952?
<vigo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1639952
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1639952 in Canonical System Image "When running in unity8 desktop snap, snap application icons aren't found in app scope" [High,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/snapd). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Pending binary packages
<dobey> victorp: that bug also affects icons for snaps on classic install with unity8. but i think the snap built yesterday has the fix
<dobey> err, vigo_ not victorp
<vigo_> dobey, better here :)
<dobey> yeah, the lag is gone it seems
<dobey> was at ~120 seconds before you replied :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-settings-components/printer-components. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2382 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2382 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/simple-lightdm-mock
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
<tedg_> kenvandine: I need a packaging review and publish please: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367
<tedg_> Exciting packaging changes!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<robru> tedg_: whoa now, are you sure we're ready for such a radical change in the packaging? we should get at least a couple reviews here
<dobey> blasphemer!
<tedg_> I'm inventing my new packaging format: crackle.
<robru> I think we should replace debs with shell scripts that download and compile tarballs.
<robru> no, wait. shell scripts that clone git repos and compile them at install time.
<davmor2> tedg_: I'm going to supersede it with Pop
<tedg_> robru: So you're reinventing the Ruby ecosystem? ;-)
<tedg_> davmor2: NOOOOO!!!!
<dobey> robru: uhm, why do you need anything other than the shell scripts?
<robru> dobey: how will I get the latest bugs without compiling direct from git master??
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<kenvandine> tedg_, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Publishing packages
<kenvandine> tedg_, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
<tedg_> kenvandine: Sweet, thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg_, np
<dobey> yay, icons
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> tedg_, ChrisTownsend: ^^ what are the plans for landing that libertine silo?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: 2264?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: yeah
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: i presume the ual changes there are not landable without the libertine changes in that silo?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: So, the problem is we either have to wait for decent child window management to get into unity8/qtmir/miral or we have to get matchbox into main since libertine-xmir-tools will need to go into main as a dependency of u-a-l.  I'd rather not fool around with matchbox in main.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Right, those have to land in tandem.
<dobey> well yeah, rootless xmir would certainly be preferred there i think :)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Yep, so the silo sits:)  I will keep it up to date though.
<dobey> ok. hmm. because i'm pretty sure the ual changes conflict with some other pending changes from tedg_
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: I'll resolve the conflicts as needed.
<dobey> ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2367 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2384 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
<vigo> mardy_, ping
<vigo> dbarth, ping
<vigo> how can I create an online account from messaging-app?
<dbarth> vigo: pong
<dbarth> vigo: hmm, no idea, i haven't checked this update yet
<vigo> dbarth, ack! I'm a little confuse by the description
<dbarth> mardy_ would know or better the developer of the messaging-app
<dbarth> vigo: do you have a link?
<vigo> dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374
<dbarth> vigo: there should be a menu or something /within/ the messaging app
<dbarth> vigo: to add an account
<dbarth> vigo: this, in contrast to the method of creating an online account from system settings, and then allowing the messaging-app to use it
<dbarth> that bug fix if for the first case, ie when the app pings the OA system to ask for an account to be created
<dbarth> hope this can help you find the feature in the app
<mardy_> vigo: hi! renatu will know, but let me see if I can find it -- maybe it's in some silo
<vigo> dbarth, thanks
<vigo> mardy_, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<renatu> vigo, hi
<renatu> vigo, this is the silo to create account from messaging app: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311
<vigo> renatu, awsome thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go)
<mardy_> renatu: hi! How are you testing it? Is it possible to run it on a phone?
<renatu> mardy_, no, since it is not built to vivid. Testing on a normal xenial desktop
<mardy_> renatu: ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2376 Generating diffs
<vigo> renatu, mardy_ I can see the feature now
<vigo> :)
<vigo> is it supposed to take me to online accounts in uss?
<vigo> a window appears saying Online accounts: Pick an account to create
<renatu> vigo, probably will not work yet since there is no accounts installed you will need silo: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?search=telephony-service
<renatu> install the package "account-plugin-irc-unity8"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2376 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 xenial/oxide-qt: debdiff failed: see log for details
<vigo> renatu, works great
<vigo> I can pick now the irc account
<renatu> vigo, great
<oSoMoN> trainguards: diffing of silo 2377 failed, apparently because the key that was used to signed the previous version of oxide had expired (I’ve renewed it since then): https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2377/diff/1/
<oSoMoN> what can I do about it?
<oSoMoN> s/to signed/to sign/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
<xnox> oSoMoN, by renewed it do you mean update expiry date and upload it back to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Diff missing
<oSoMoN> xnox, yes
<oSoMoN> I did that a couple of days ago, when I noticed that it had expired
<xnox> i think the bug is that oxide-qt_1.19.7.orig.tar.xz did not get downloaded, for whatever reason.
<xnox> the key expired message is just a note / red herring
<oSoMoN> xnox, would a retry do the trick? silo 2376 diffed correctly, it has the same changes targetted at vivid instead of xenial'
<oSoMoN> retrying, just in case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2374 QA Signoff: Approved
<oSoMoN> xnox, the retry did the trick, the diff has been correctly generated now, so the problem wasn’t my key’s expiration date indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Failed to build
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: ping
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hi!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I am resting silo 2368, and found issues
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I can create containers and install apps on amd64 now, without -t chroot. But they won't run.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: And -t chroot now doesn't work.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: https://trello.com/c/bg3KlJbE/3929-2368-2368-libertine-christownsend
<rvr> arm64, I mean
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, looking at your comments...so it seems something is messed up with servers for getting the debootstrap servers.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: arm64?  Yeah, that doesn't work.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: It used to work with -t chroot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: On arm64?  What device are you using?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Frieza
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And the xenial image?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, I'm stumped.  We have two blocking bugs on that platform.  I suggest testing Libertine on amd64.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: The last time you tested Libertine, you had to use an amd64 VM irrc.
<ChrisTownsend> Err, iirc
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I used -t chroot
<rvr> I think
<rvr> Nope
<rvr> Xenial + Overlay
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Right, on amd64 VM, but looking at your issue, it's some issue w/ the debootstrap server, which we have no control over.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I believe you tested a x+o amd64 VM using the '-t chroot' backend for Libertine.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: arm64 will not work.  There are two issues.  One, the released Xmir crashes.  There is a fix upstream, but no release yet.  And the other issue is the 'proot' command we use for launching apps in the chroot fails due to a couple of reasons.  One big reason being the android kernel on frieza.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Oh, I see
<rvr> I saw the Xmir problem when launching the app
<rvr> But was surprised to see that at least the container installed, I think it didn't before
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: The other proot issue is that proot in the archive is very out of date and needs fixing, but there are no maintainers.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, I fixed those issues, but ran into the new ones:)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: We really want to deprecate chroot and use lxc/lxd in the future, but that depends on the kernel running on the device.
<rvr> I see
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Going forward, we really can't support arm64 xenial freiza.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Unless we somehow get a newer android kernel that supports lxc/lxd.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So for testing of Libertine, the only way right now is on some sort of amd64 setup.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm on it
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, is thre a bug for this issue with libertine on m10?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: For the Xmir crash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1642297
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1642297 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xmir crashes immediately on arm64" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: And for the Libertine proot issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+bug/1649649
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1649649 in libertine (Ubuntu) "Programs ran using proot fail on arm64 xenial chroots" [High,Triaged]
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: As I mentioned, the Xmir crash has an upstream fix, but it has not been released to the overlay or archive.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, thanks. Right I'm more concerned about the proot bug
<dobey> hmm, would be nice if coredevs had to have coredevs as an irc highlight so i could just be like "coredevs: can someone blah blah please"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Sure.  To expand on that bug, I found that with an updated proot will work on a qemu arm64 xenial chroot on my xenial host, but it still doesn't work on frieza and found that the android kernel on frieza needs updating to fix the issue.
<dobey> sil2100, kenvandine, mterry: can one of you ack/publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 please? thanks
<mterry> looking
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: And I don't think anyone is interested in getting a newer android kernel:)
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: I asked and was basically told no way.
<mterry> dobey: ooph, poor click scope
<mterry> published
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Publishing packages
<dobey> mterry: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 zesty/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/slide-cursor. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/more_protocols_properties
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Proposed pocket (yakkety/util-linux). Release pocket (zesty/util-linux). Updates pocket (xenial/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/ported-session-test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Hey, seems u-a-l may have some flaky tests.  Could you please hit the rebuild zesty amd64 for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 ?
<tedg_> ChrisTownsend: Yeah, was investigating that some yesterday. I think it might be some of the Upstart tests, so hopefully we'll drop them here soon (with dropping Upstart support)
<tedg_> But it's really weird that it is consistently zesty/arm64 and sometimes xenial/armhf.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg_: Well, in my case, it was amd64.  But thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
<alan_g> rvr: just checking - is there a problem with ticket 2382? (I'd expect it to take less than 5hrs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2376 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/jobs-systemd
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: ping
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hey. It looks good on
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: the VM
<rvr> amd64 ... just one question
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, great
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: sure
<rvr> I installed gedit, and the vim icon also appeared
<rvr> I click on it and there is some problem (I guess that it is a console program).
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yep, and it doesn't work due to needing to be launched in a terminal.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: We filtered that out in Libertine Scope, but now Apps in the Dash just shows it.  Not really a Libertine issue.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: This is the libertine scope
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh, right, nevermind.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: So known issue... to be fixed, right?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Still, it's due to the lack of terminal app launching.  Hopefully that will be addressed at some point in time.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yes, but not in Libertine.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Sure. In the scope, it is confusing :)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, and sadly the Libertine Scope is pretty much dead now due to the App Drawer stuff:(
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks for testing the landing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Approved
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine). Release pocket (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2376 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2382 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2368 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/appdrawer-four-finger
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 zesty/indicator-messages: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-messages/hide-from-startup-applications. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 Pending binary packages
<jbicha> trainguards: please review the 2387 merge proposal
<jbicha> it looks like that's a zesty-only issue, I don't experience the bug on xenial or yakkety
<robru> jbicha: looking
<robru> jbicha: seems reasonable i guess, I'm not authorized to ack uploads though
<jbicha> ok I'll ping someone later
<jbicha> also, I want to SRU bug 1637379 to xenial and yakkety but I don't know the procedure for that
<ubot5> bug 1637379 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Hide 'Indicator Application' from Startup Applications" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637379
<robru> jbicha: bad time of day, Europe doesn't wake up for another 4 hours, USA long since EOD
<robru> jbicha: standard sru procedure, you can make a ticket to help you with the upload if you like. One ticket per series
<jbicha> ok and there's not a branch for yakkety yet https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 Successfully built
<dobey> do what?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well really we should just get rid of those xdg autostart bits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Publish failed: Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Packaging diff requires ACK (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 zesty/indicator-messages: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/indicator-messages_13.10.1+17.04.20170120-0ubuntu1_source.changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<jbicha> robru: what's up with the failed to fetch source.changes error? ^ it did push to zesty-proposed
<robru> jbicha: it's a 503 from lp, should sort itself out next run
<jbicha> cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2387 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir, zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/miral, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<vigo> oSoMoN, pign
<vigo> :)
<oSoMoN> vigo, pong, but gotta drive my daughter to school now
<oSoMoN> vigo, please ask, I’ll reply when I’m back
<vigo> oSoMoN, no worries :)
<vigo> it's k now, I'm taking oxide silo for xenial too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<alan_g> trainguards can we land ticket 2382 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> vigo, I’m back now, let me know if there are any issues with the oxide silo (hopefully not, if the vivid one was fine)
<vigo> oSoMoN, yes, sure I'll ping you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2382 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2382 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scopes-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2382 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/history-service, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, if you’re around, would you mind publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 on my behalf?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey!
<sil2100> Sure
<oSoMoN> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2377 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2370 Release pocket
<dobey> sil2100, kenvandine, mterry: can someone hit https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scope-click%2F0.1.1%2B17.04.20170112-0ubuntu1 please? looks like flaky unity8 tests (they passed on i386, and in the ppa tests)
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, anytime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, maybe someday those tests will be reliable :(
<dobey> heh, yeah
<mterry> kenvandine: it's whack a mole there  :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2390 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> mterry, i know the feeling
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2380 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity8_8.15+17.04.20170110.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, apw, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2391 Preparing packages
<jbicha> could someone copy lp:indicator-application/16.04 to lp:indicator-application/16.10 so I can do an SRU?
<jbicha> indicatora--lication didn't change from 16.04 to 16.10
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2391 Successfully built
<robru> jbicha: looks like I can do that, one sec though I'm in a meeting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2383 Successfully built
<robru> jbicha: lp:indicator-application/16.10 is already https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk.16.10
<robru> jbicha: what do you need exactly?
<robru> jbicha: rather lp:indicator-application is already trunk.16.10
<jbicha> I think that maybe lp:indicator-application should point to trunk.17.04 instead and there be a 16.10 that is a duplicate of 16.04
<jbicha> since all of those recent commits were for zesty not yakkety
<robru> jbicha: heh, "16.10" branch indeed contains a few "17.10" commits. ok I'll clean that up, one sec
<robru> 17.04 i mean
<dobey> it's not a 17.04 branch. the branch naming in indicators is historically bad
<dobey> as a result of the not so nice practice of creating branches at the beginning of cycles
<robru> dobey: it has 17.04 releases
<robru> sigh, I can't change the development focus to a new branch
 * robru shakes fist at tedg
<robru> tedg_: hey can you change the development focus at https://launchpad.net/indicator-application from 16.10 to 17.04?
<robru> jbicha: I won't delete the 17.04 commits from 16.10 branch until I get lp:indicator-application actually pointing at new 17.04 trunk
<jbicha> ok
<tedg_> on it
 * tedg_ trying not to forget
<robru> yay
<tedg_> robru: Done
<robru> tedg_: ok thanks
<dobey> though the seems a bit like the wrong way to go about solving whatever problem is being solved in this SRU
<robru> dobey: how so? the fix is in zesty already, at least according to the branch
<robru> jbicha: ok 16.10 branch has correct contents now
<robru> jbicha: rebuild your ticket and you should be good to go
<jbicha> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2392 Preparing packages
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> brb
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2391/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2392/+packages
<jbicha> have the same version numbers but different packaging, is there a way I can fix that or should I just rebuild yakkety tomorrow?
<dobey> they don't have the same version numbers
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<dobey> one is +16.04... the other is +16.10...
<jbicha> after about 4 digits in a version number, I stop reading! :)
<jbicha> could you approve the merges?
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-application/hide-from-startup-applications-1604/+merge/315261
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-application/hide-from-startup-applications-1610/+merge/315266
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2391 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2392 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2391 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2392 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2392 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3097 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3104 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3105 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3104 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3104 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3105 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3105 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/libmbim). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/libqmi, xenial/modemmanager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/libmbim, xenial/libqmi). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/modemmanager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3063 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Needs building (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 Needs building
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3106 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3863 Proposed pocket (eoan/gcc-7, eoan/gcc-8). Ready to build (eoan/gcc-7-cross)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3863 Proposed pocket (eoan/gcc-7, eoan/gcc-8). Ready to build (eoan/gcc-7-cross, eoan/gcc-7-cross-ports)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3895 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3895 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Diff missing (focal/bind-dyndb-ldap). Failed to build (focal/debian-installer). Pending binary packages (focal/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (focal/bind9)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Diff missing (focal/bind-dyndb-ldap, focal/isc-dhcp). Failed to build (focal/debian-installer). Pending binary packages (focal/mklibs). Successfully built (focal/bind9)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Cancelled build (focal/mklibs). Diff missing (focal/bind-dyndb-ldap, focal/isc-dhcp). Failed to build (focal/debian-installer). Successfully built (focal/bind9)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Failed to build (focal/debian-installer). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/mklibs). Successfully built (focal/bind-dyndb-ldap, focal/bind9, focal/isc-dhcp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Failed to build (focal/debian-installer). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/mklibs). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/bind9). Successfully built (focal/bind-dyndb-ldap, focal/isc-dhcp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3889 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3898 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3898 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3898 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing (focal/qemu). Pending binary packages (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3896 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3899 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3899 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3896 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3869 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3900 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3900 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3900 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3900 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3900 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Failed to build (focal/ceph). Ready to build (focal/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3895 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Release pocket (focal/unity). Successfully built (focal/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Publish failed: Currently building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3901 Release pocket
